# To RoytheOdd, here's a thread for questions and answers



## Stalker0 (Jun 11, 2003)

As we all know, that other thread was getting a little crazy, so I decided to start a clean one so Roy can sort through it if he chooses to. PLEASE do not post comments, or redundant questions, don't post yeah that's a good idea, or has roy come back, or anything like that. Just questions, just answers.

And to Roy, again thank you for your help. I hope this thread will help you. However, if you do decide not to give anymore info, please go ahead and just tell us. Some will moan and complain, but I think most of us understand. But it would be nice to know if we can expect more 3.5 info or not.

Okay here's a list of questions I've collected from the other forum, and a few new ones. PLEASE read the questions so we don't post redundant ones. Also, I would really ask that we don't post new questions until Roy has a chance to look these over and decides if he wants to answer any, I tried to include most of the powerful questions I saw from the other thread.

1) The new druid apparantly has animal companion "powers" now listed in a chart similar to a familars. Could you tell us what those powers are?

2) Could you tell us how the new polymorph spells work? This would explain the druid's wildshaping.

3) Can you tell us what new bardic music there is, or how some of the old ones might have been changed?

4) Does the ranger get a better reflex save? Is it a "good" save, or a "medium" one?

5) How does the rogue's "trap sense" work?

6) Could you tell us about the Greater Weapon Focus and Greater Weapon Specialization feats including prereqs and abilities?

7) Does the sorc get any kind of "spell swapping" ability ever so often, and if so, how does it work?

8) Has school specialization for the wizard been changed at all?

9) I've noticed that so far the barbarian, ranger, and druid seemed to get some powerful new abilities at there higher levels (17-20). Is this a trend that is seen in some of the other classes, like paladin, rogue, monk, etc and could you tell us what they are?

10) This is a question if you happen to already answer the others, or just to think about as your looking over your phb. Could you tell us about any new spell that was put in the book?


----------



## Belen (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy, anything you could say about Bard's would be great.


----------



## Duke Frinn (Jun 11, 2003)

4) I am not Roy, but I can answer anyway, right? The ranger has a "good" reflex save, according to Andy Collins.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 11, 2003)

11.  Do dwarves have the ability to wear medium/heavy armor without it reducing their movement?

12.  How does the Two-Weapon Defense feat work?

13.  What are the bard's new abilities, and how does his casting in armor work?


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 11, 2003)

14. Any new skills added to the sorcerer skill list? (And/or any taken away?)

Thanks.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 11, 2003)

15. What can you tell us about the monk?

16. How is the binding of the book? Any warping of the covers, like has been noticed on recent wotc hardbacks?

Thanks!


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 11, 2003)

Mods, can you give this Roy guy preferred user status.  I mean, he's really going above and beyond for the community here.


----------



## Branduil (Jun 11, 2003)

17. What changes to the Half-Elf are there, if any?


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 11, 2003)

I am deleting out non-questions. Please, folks, no comments or discussion - start or use another thread for those. Let's save this thread just for any answers that Roy can provide.

Thanks!


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jun 11, 2003)

18. I've heard rumors of changes to wizards' familiars; what, if any are they?

19. Are Druids' available animal companions based solely on HD=level or is there some other mechanism?

20. Have the Summon Monster lists changed?

21. Have the multiclassing rules changed WRT saving throws and base attack bonusses?


----------



## pech21 (Jun 11, 2003)

22) What does Imp Feint do?


----------



## Bill Door (Jun 11, 2003)

*23)* doEs thE toMe beaR a coMPuTer chaRacTeR geNeRatioN tooL?



asK.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 11, 2003)

I work with Roy and currently have the PHB so I'll field these.



			
				Stalker0 said:
			
		

> 1) The new druid apparantly has animal companion "powers" now listed in a chart similar to a familars. Could you tell us what those powers are?




Their not as 'magical' as the Wizard familiars.  Druid's companions gain bonus AC, Hit Dice, Str/Dex, and a couple of special abilities.  Also they get the Share Spells ability and Druids have bonuses when training and dealing with them



> 2) Could you tell us how the new polymorph spells work? This would explain the druid's wildshaping.




I'm looking at it and not seeing many differances.  You can't Polymorph someone into something with more HD than your caster level (up to a Max. of 15) and you can only turn things into a creature that falls into one of these catagories: Aberation, Animal, Dragon, Fey, Giant, Humanoid, Magical Beast, Monsterous Humanoid, Ooze, Plant, and Vermin.



> 3) Can you tell us what new bardic music there is, or how some of the old ones might have been changed?




I don't have the 3rd Ed book here so I can't say how they are different but the 3.5 Bard Songs are Countersong, Facinate, Inspire Courage, Inspire Competence, Suggestion, Inspire Greatness, Song of Freedom, Inspire Heroics, and Mass Suggestion.



> 4) Does the ranger get a better reflex save? Is it a "good" save, or a "medium" one?




REF is now a 'Good' Save for Rangers along with FORT.



> 5) How does the rogue's "trap sense" work?




Trap sense provides a Reflex Save and AC bonus when dealing with traps.



> 6) Could you tell us about the Greater Weapon Focus and Greater Weapon Specialization feats including prereqs and abilities?




Abilities are that they stack with the originals.  Reqs: Greater Weapon Focus: Fighter level 8; Greater Weapon Specialization: Fighter level 12.



> 7) Does the sorc get any kind of "spell swapping" ability ever so often, and if so, how does it work?




Nope, sorry



> 8) Has school specialization for the wizard been changed at all?




Wizards who Specialize gain +2 on Spellcraft checks when dealing with their school and have to choose 2 other schools (any to) that they will be unable to use.  They cannot however choose Divination.



> 9) I've noticed that so far the barbarian, ranger, and druid seemed to get some powerful new abilities at there higher levels (17-20). Is this a trend that is seen in some of the other classes, like paladin, rogue, monk, etc and could you tell us what they are?




Nothing new that I can see, Rangers continue to get abilities at later levels but they are few and not terribly exciting with their abilities topping off at 11th level.  Paladins have nothing new that I can see (though I haven't played one in 3rd ed yet so I'm not totally sure) and Monks have seen alot of changes but are pretty similar at the late levels.



> 10) This is a question if you happen to already answer the others, or just to think about as your looking over your phb. Could you tell us about any new spell that was put in the book?




Sorry, don't have the original book to see what's new.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 11, 2003)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> *11.  Do dwarves have the ability to wear medium/heavy armor without it reducing their movement?
> 
> *



*

Yes, they also continue to move at 20' with Medium and Heavy loads.




			12.  How does the Two-Weapon Defense feat work?
		
Click to expand...



+1 AC all the time (no sacrificing attacks), +2 AC when taking a total defense action.




			13.  What are the bard's new abilities, and how does his casting in armor work?
		
Click to expand...


*
That I can see there's no special not about casting in armor so Bards seem to be just as limited as Wizards in that respect.


----------



## Swack-Iron (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks, ShadowStar, for stepping up in Roy's absence!

24) With Haste now nerfed, has the Quicken metamagic feat changed at all? In other words, how many spell levels does Quickening a spell add?

Edited for spelling!


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Sorry, a change on the "nope sorry" for Sorcerer spell swapping.  I was expecting something like that to be in the special abilities but it's actually described in the Spells section.  Sorcerers can "Swap" a spell at 4th level and then at each even level thereafter (6th, 8th etc.)


----------



## Kershek (Jun 12, 2003)

25) We have heard next to nothing about changes to the cleric.  Have there been any changes?

BTW, you can look at the SRD for what is in 3.0e: http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html

_Edit: removed sorcerer spell swapping question since it was answered_


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> *14. Any new skills added to the sorcerer skill list? (And/or any taken away?)
> 
> Thanks. *




Bluff, Concentration, Craft, Knowledge (Arcana), Prefession, and Spellcraft.  I don't know if this has changed at all.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> *15. What can you tell us about the monk?
> 
> *



*

Many of the Monks feat replacement special abilities (Stunning Fist, Deflect Arrows) have been changed into bonus Feats with 2 options as to what to take.  For example at 1st level a Monk can take either Stunning Fist or Improved Grapple.  The attacks that Monks get has changed alot too, now Flurry of Blows is the only method that Monks have to get more strikes than Fighters but the ability improves as you go up in level.  At 20th level Monks BAB line (with Flurry of Blows) is +15/+15/+15/+10/+5.  I haven't played a 3e Monk so I'm not sure about the other changes but the Damage and Movement line look like they've been changed to me.




			16. How is the binding of the book? Any warping of the covers, like has been noticed on recent wotc hardbacks?

Thanks! 

Click to expand...


*
Looks good so far, no warping or splitting yet.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Branduil said:
			
		

> *17. What changes to the Half-Elf are there, if any? *




Don't jump on me if these aren't actually changes but they look different to me.  Half-Elves no longer get the Elven find secret doors ability but they now get +2 on all Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> *18. I've heard rumors of changes to wizards' familiars; what, if any are they?
> 
> *



*

Most of the bonuses that familiars provide went up to +3 with the exception of Save bonses that are still +2 and the Toad that gives a flat +3 HP.  Otherwise it looks pretty much the same.




			19. Are Druids' available animal companions based solely on HD=level or is there some other mechanism?
		
Click to expand...



There is a table that shows what level at which you can take what familiars.  




			20. Have the Summon Monster lists changed?
		
Click to expand...



Sorry, I don't know enough about the originals to tell you.




			21. Have the multiclassing rules changed WRT saving throws and base attack bonusses?
		
Click to expand...


*
Looks like they haven't changed.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 12, 2003)

26) Ed Stark was pretty clear about bards being better able to cast in armor ... perhaps in the spells section, or perhaps their spells don't have somatic components?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

pech21 said:
			
		

> *22) What does Imp Feint do? *




It allows you to Feint as a Move action.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Bill Door said:
			
		

> *23) doEs thE toMe beaR a coMPuTer chaRacTeR geNeRatioN tooL?
> *




This copy didn't so that's a probable no but it's still possible.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Swack-Iron said:
			
		

> *Thanks, ShadowStar, for stepping up in Roy's absence!
> 
> 24) With Haste now nerfed, has the Quicken metamagic feat changed at all? In other words, how many spell levels does Quickening a spell add?
> 
> Edited for spelling! *




Quicken Spell adds 4 to the spells level.


----------



## Kershek (Jun 12, 2003)

27) Have they done any major changes to item creation formulas?  For instance, does a +10 item still cost 2,000 gold and a +2 enhancement bonus item still cost 4,000 gold?  I would like to hear more about item creation changes as well.

Thanks.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 12, 2003)

28. Have the metamagic feats changed at all?  I mean, before a metamagic feat would require a spell slot of a number of spell slots higher.  Does it continue to work that way?

29.  In what ways have the language skills been changed?  There was something in the recent Dragon about that.  Before, there was simply a language skill, and if you put 1 rank into it, you gained that language.

BTW, you rock for doing this!


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Ok, that's it for today, I'll come back and answer more tomorrow (and will have my 3rd Ed book with me).


----------



## PaulGreystoke (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks ShadowStar! 

Is RoytheOdd okay?  Or did you hurt him much when you swiped the PHB?


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 12, 2003)

Can you tell us about the new spell Burning Ray?  What classes/levels is it for?


----------



## BryonD (Jun 12, 2003)

Kershek said:
			
		

> *27) Have they done any major changes to item creation formulas?  For instance, does a +10 item still cost 2,000 gold and a +2 enhancement bonus item still cost 4,000 gold?  I would like to hear more about item creation changes as well.
> 
> Thanks. *




Item creation details are in the DMG


----------



## Kershek (Jun 12, 2003)

BryonD said:
			
		

> *Item creation details are in the DMG *



Oh, that's right - he only has the PHB.  Rats 

Here's another question, though:
If partial actions have been removed, have they replaced the partial charge with something else?


----------



## rjoyner6 (Jun 12, 2003)

*New questions*

27) Can Bards swap spells out like Sorcerors?

28) What does the new Diplomat feat do?

29) What does the Greater Spell Focus feat do?

30) What AC bonus does the Shield spell give?


----------



## Kai Lord (Jun 12, 2003)

31.  Did they replace the horrible art for Soveliss the Ranger and the Paladin chick?

32.  How does the Ranger's Animal Companion differ from the Druid's?

33.  Do any Druid spells leap out as being hefty direct damage dealers?


----------



## Kershek (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: New questions*



			
				rjoyner6 said:
			
		

> *29) What does the Greater Spell Focus feat do?
> *



Gives an extra +1 over Spell Focus (which gives +1).


> *30) What AC bonus does the Shield spell give? *



+4 AC.

Both of these were answered in another thread with compiled 3.5e info.


----------



## rjoyner6 (Jun 12, 2003)

One more...

34) Do Elves get a plus in Diplomacy and/or Gather Info? 

Thanks for doing this.  You realize you'll probably have a hundred or so questions waiting for you by the time you resume tomorrow.


----------



## roytheodd (Jun 12, 2003)

PaulGreystoke said:
			
		

> *Thanks ShadowStar!
> 
> Is RoytheOdd okay?  Or did you hurt him much when you swiped the PHB?  *




Hehe, me and ShadowStar work together, but I tend to have more work than he does. I'm still here, but I've had actual stuff to do. Sorry for that. I'm just glad that he was willing to take up the mantle. Plus, he's much more of a rules guy than I am and he'll really be able to give you better analysis of the new material.


----------



## Bhaal (Jun 12, 2003)

This is a repost from the old thread, but I'd like to know what the monk looks like now, if it's not too much trouble


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 12, 2003)

35) There is a feat that I cannot remember the name of you can only take if you have the Endurance feat. What does it do? I remember reading somewhere that WotC thought it was really cool.


----------



## Destil (Jun 12, 2003)

36) Any idea where spells have been added (level/school)?

37) What do Time Stop and Gate look like, now? Do summon monster spell still have a one round casting time?

38) Any changes jumped out at you no one has asked about yet?

EDIT #2: Damn, it Psionicist... you even *edited* your post at the same time I did.
EDIT#3: Grrr.... we have to stop doing this...


----------



## Datt (Jun 12, 2003)

39. Have they changed the way you do Craft check for the Crafting skill? ie. is it still Roll * DC = price in sp.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 12, 2003)

ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *Sorry, a change on the "nope sorry" for Sorcerer spell swapping.  I was expecting something like that to be in the special abilities but it's actually described in the Spells section.  Sorcerers can "Swap" a spell at 4th level and then at each even level thereafter (6th, 8th etc.) *




Thanks for taking up the mantle, Shadowstar.

By swap "a" spell, does this mean "one", and only one, spell may be swapped at 4th level, and then one at 6th, 8th, etc.?


----------



## Drezden327 (Jun 12, 2003)

40)  Did they change the toughness feat??  Is it now +1hp/ level??


----------



## Palladion (Jun 12, 2003)

> *35) There is a feat that I cannot remember the name of you can only take if you have the Endurance feat. What does it do? I remember reading somewhere that WotC thought it was really cool. *




I believe the feat you are referring to is Diehard.  This is on the front page (http://enworld.org/).

"_Diehard_ essentially allows you to automatically stabalize when between -1 and -9 hit points. I don't want to retype it all, but that's it in a nutshell."

---
Palladion


----------



## elbandit (Jun 12, 2003)

*More Questions*

41) What does the Bard songs Song of Freedom, Inspire Heroics, and Mass Suggestion do?

42) Did anything change with the fighter?


----------



## Remathilis (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: More Questions*



			
				elbandit said:
			
		

> *
> 42) Did anything change with the fighter? *




According to the 3.5 Update in Dragon 308, the only major difference is a larger feat selection for bonus feats (due to more feats being incorporated) and Intimidate is a class skill now. Nothing else. 

43.) What are the half-orc's racial abilities? 

44.) What high level abilities does a rogue get? (Imp Evasion, Oppertunist, etc.) 

45.) What does the dodge feat do now?


----------



## Branduil (Jun 12, 2003)

ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't jump on me if these aren't actually changes but they look different to me.  Half-Elves no longer get the Elven find secret doors ability but they now get +2 on all Diplomacy and Gather Information checks. *




Well, they didn't get the secret door ability before, but diplomacy and gather information are new. Thanks for the info. Sounds like Half-Elves still suck though.  

46. Does the Rogue have any new special abilities?

47. How does the Ranger's animal companion work in relation to the Druid's? Is it the same, just behind 3 levels in progression?


----------



## Magus Coeruleus (Jun 12, 2003)

48.  Would you be so kind as to list the mods to animal companions for Druid level 1, which ought to be on p. 36?  Changes to stats, any empathetic link, etc.


----------



## Palladion (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: More Questions*



> 42) Did anything change with the fighter?




I believe in the lastest issue of Dragon (apologies, I cannot remember the issue number), there was mention of fighters getting Intimidation added to their skill list (by popular demand).


----------



## Kershek (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: More Questions*



			
				Remathilis said:
			
		

> *45.) What does the dodge feat do now? *



Dodge feat is +2 instead of +1 now.


----------



## bret (Jun 12, 2003)

49. Does a rogue get Hide in Plain Sight? We know the ranger does, just wondering if anything is done for the rogue.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 12, 2003)

NO COMMENTS.  Just Q&A, please!  Use the other thread for comments and discussion.

I'll delete these out.


----------



## Stalker0 (Jun 12, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *NO COMMENTS.  Just Q&A, please!  Use the other thread for comments and discussion.
> 
> I'll delete these out. *




Thank you PC for keeping the thread clean. And of course I fully expect this post to be deleted


----------



## Stalker0 (Jun 12, 2003)

50. Could we get some clarifications on the monks number of attacks? You mentioned it, but it wasn't clear. Perhaps by explaining how flurry of blows works now.

51. Do the polymorph spells allow teh extraordinary abilities of the creatures you morph into?

52. Does the rogue gain any ability to automatically sense traps kind of how an elf senses secret doors? (it was mentioned as a rumor)

53. Could you tell us the AC bonus for the various shields, especially teh tower shield?


----------



## jgsugden (Jun 12, 2003)

bret said:
			
		

> *49. Does a rogue get Hide in Plain Sight? We know the ranger does, just wondering if anything is done for the rogue. *




I'm 95% sure I remember the answer to this one.

Rogue does not get the hide in plain sight ability, if I recall correctly. I think I learned this over at Andy Collins site.


----------



## Thelim DarkSoul (Jun 12, 2003)

54. What happened to the big power spells, such as Gate, Simulacrum, forcecage, wall of force, shapechange and time stop?


----------



## Jhyrryl (Jun 12, 2003)

*trap sense == upper-level uncanny dodge?*



> > 5) How does the rogue's "trap sense" work?
> 
> 
> 
> Trap sense provides a Reflex Save and AC bonus when dealing with traps.




55. So "trap sense" is what used to be the higher levels of uncanny dodge.  What's been done with the lower levels of uncanny dodge?  Has one of the other abilities also been split out and given its own name as well?  Could you post the rogue ability list?


----------



## jgsugden (Jun 12, 2003)

54.) Does the druid get any new evocation style spells (like fireball, etc ...?)

55.) What are the specifics of the spiked chain (if they changed)?

56.) Did cleave or great cleave change at all?


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 12, 2003)

57. Is there anything new to Wizard/Sorcerer progression chart that gives sense not to take a PrCl, beside Familiar?

58. Is Scry function included into Spellcraft, or are scrying spells using a new mechanic?

59. Is Animate Object on the Wiz/Sor spell list?

60. Are there changes to the Armors chart? What about Shields bonuses? Changes to Tower shields?

61. Are there rules for improvised weapons (throwing rocks, torch)

62. Is any racial weapon added to the equipment chapter?

63. Does every class get Craft(Alchemy) as a class skill?

64. How does Improved Turning work?

65. Which weapon special materials are listed in the equipment section?

66. Are there still multiclassing restrictions for Paladins and Monks?

67. Are there changes to classes alignment restrictions?

68. Does the Monk unarmed BAB still not stack with the (unarmed) BAB from other classes?


----------



## Kyamsil (Jun 12, 2003)

69)What are the new medium sized monk unarmed damage dice values?

70)Any changes to stunning attack?

71)You mentioned that they could swap stunning attack for Improved Grapple, how does that feat work?There have been different versions of it on OA and Unnaproachable East.

72)Any new special abilities for monks?

73)How does the new Ki Strike work?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Palladion (Jun 12, 2003)

> 63. Does every class get Craft(Alchemy) as a class skill?



Whichever classes have Craft have Craft (alchemy). 



> 65. Which weapon special materials are listed in the equipment section?



The only weapon materials that were every talked about were cold iron, silver, and adamantine.  These were mentioned at Winter Fantasy (please see http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...=index&req=viewarticle&artid=37&page=1#winter for more details).  Monks get the adamantine quality for their unarmed attacks at 16th level, I believe.  This is not a comprehensive list, however.



> 68. Does the Monk unarmed BAB still not stack with the (unarmed) BAB from other classes?



I believe they got rid of the monk favored attack bonus chart because of the confusion and complication it caused.


----------



## Galor (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: To RoytheOdd, here's a thread for questions and answers*



			
				ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *Their not as 'magical' as the Wizard familiars.  Druid's companions gain bonus AC, Hit Dice, Str/Dex, and a couple of special abilities.  Also they get the Share Spells ability and Druids have bonuses when training and dealing with them
> *




I don't suppose you could give us the table? I'm starting in a new campaign in just over a week, and the DM allows the new druid. So that table might come in handy...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 12, 2003)

74) Metamagic feat: Widen Spell what does it do and what is the spell level cost (curious as to whether it has changed from the excessive cost in earlier incarnations)

Thanks for taking the time on these questions!

Cheers


----------



## Steverooo (Jun 12, 2003)

*Fighters*



			
				Remathilis said:
			
		

> *According to the 3.5 Update in Dragon 308, the only major difference is a larger feat selection for bonus feats (due to more feats being incorporated) and Intimidate is a class skill now. Nothing else.*




Proficiency in Tower Shields is also now a Feat, which Fighters may select as Bonus (but don't get for free).


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 12, 2003)

75) Has the Whip changed at all?  I know there was talk about making it a melee weapon with Reach (instead of a Ranged weapon with a limited 15' range)...

76) What other "new" weapons did they add, if any?

77) How do Tower Shields work now?  They used to provide cover, but the rumor I heard was that they will change them to just give a +3 bonus to AC.

78) Do Bards get any special abilities as they level up (like the Ranger now does)?  I mean, besides spells and songs...

79) Can you tell us what the Ranger's spell list is like?  Do they get Cat's Grace, Bull's Strength, "Archery" related spells, Magic Weapon?  Those all would seem important for a Ranger (using spells to enhance his archery/weapon abilities).


----------



## Devilkiller (Jun 12, 2003)

*5 questions*

Thanks for your hard work helping us out, guys! I know you're getting flooded with questions, so I'll try to keep mine simple.

80. What is the duration of the new +4 AC Shield spell? (I'd heard somewhere it lasted all day, but maybe that's just a rumor)

81. Do monks get Craft as a class skill?

82. The monk apparently has an improved flurry which grants two extra attacks per round - at what level is this ability gained?

83. can the monk still flurry with monk weapons?

84. Does Divine Power still grant an 18 Strength?


----------



## Dave G (Jun 12, 2003)

*Paladin's Mounts*

85. Someone who seemed "in the know" hinted at a change to the Special Mounts of a Paladin.  Could you see if there's any change there?  Thanks!


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 12, 2003)

On Animal Companions and Animal Friendship spell...

From the WotC site:



> *
> If a druid releases her companion from service, she may gain a new one by performing a ceremony requiring 24 uninterrupted hours of prayer. This ceremony can also replace an animal companion that has perished.
> *




and from the SRD (al beit, this is still 3.0)



> *
> Animal Friendship
> Enchantment (Charm) [Mind-Affecting]
> Level: Drd 1, Rgr 1
> ...




86) Is this SPELL still on the 3.5 Druid/Ranger's spell list or has it been removed and swaped for the ability?

87) If it is still on their spell list, why not just cast this spell instead of performing the 24 hour ritual?

88) Do you get the same benefits with the spell as you do with the animal companion ability?  Meaning, does the animal continue to "grow" and get better HD, Str/Dex, etc. as per the new chart in the 3.5 PHB?

89) In rederence to the 3.5 Animal Companion ability of the Druid/Ranger.  If an animal companion dies, or you release it, and then get a new one (via the 24 hour ritual), does the new animal companion start as a higher level one or do you have to build him up again from scratch?


----------



## jaldaen (Jun 12, 2003)

90) What's the Paladin's new progression? Are there any changes to their abilities beyond the new smite evils? Do they still get all those remove disease/day as they progress?

Thanks,
Jaldaen


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 12, 2003)

91) What are all the Archery based feats?

92) Was Rapid Shot changed at all (I heard it was going to be the same as the original with the only change being -3 to attacks instead of -2)?


----------



## MasterLich (Jun 12, 2003)

*bonk*

Im interested in any cleric changes???


----------



## Palladion (Jun 12, 2003)

> Im interested in any cleric changes???




If I may make a suggestion?  Please be more specific with your questions instead of asking roytheodd or ShadowStar for changes between the two systems.  It saves them the time looking up rules in the 3e books.

93. What stands out most about the new PHB?


----------



## Bleys (Jun 12, 2003)

*A comment and a question*

My guess would be that there are at least a dozen people (probably more) who would like to see the class abilities for each class.  It might be easiest (as far as answering questions, not necessarily for the typist  to post the list of class abilities for each class.

And as for an acutal question:

94) Have they kept Greyhawk as the "default" setting?


----------



## Palladion (Jun 12, 2003)

> 91) What are all the Archery based feats?




The Revision Spotlight has these listed (http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/rs/20030415a).

Point Blank Shot
Far Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
Manyshot (http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/rs/20030225a)
Shot on the Run
Improved Precise Shot (http://enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=ENNews&file=index&newsdate=2003-06-11)


----------



## Palladion (Jun 12, 2003)

95. Do most or all of the classes have class abilities gained at every level to balance out progression and encourage single classing?


----------



## Palladion (Jun 12, 2003)

96. Do the _protection from evil_ (_magic circle_, etc.) spells specifically target extraplanar subtypes?  Is there mention of how the native subtype is affected or not affected in the spell description?


----------



## Razz (Jun 12, 2003)

96. What are the Ranger's class skills?

97. What does the Endurance feat do?


----------



## Palladion (Jun 12, 2003)

> 96. What are the Ranger's class skills?




The information so far revealed about the ranger is available in Dragon magazine and also summarized in the Wednesday, June 11, 2003 news post (http://enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=ENNews&file=index&newsdate=2003-06-11).


----------



## rpace (Jun 12, 2003)

*98 & 99*

98.  Does Bull's Strength really only last 1 minute per level?

99.  Is there a distinction between a Monk's Unarmed BAB and other classes' BAB?  Do they now stack?  It seems the Flurry progression is now making this different from  the old BAB and UBAB.

Thank you,
~Richard


----------



## elbandit (Jun 12, 2003)

*100th!*

100) What does the feat "Stealthy" do?

(Had to change my question since the orginal one had already been asked.... I like dirt)


----------



## Malik Doom (Jun 12, 2003)

101) Please give details of the Greater Weapon Focus and Greater Weapon Specialization feats.


Thanks


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 12, 2003)

102)  Answered.

103) Answered.


----------



## Palladion (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 100th!*



> 100) What does the feat "Stealthy" do?




+2 bonus to all Hide and Move Silently checks.  This is probably taken from the FRCS, page 38.


----------



## Eldragon (Jun 12, 2003)

103) What is the Duration of Greater Magic Weapon?

(I figure if the Animal buff spells changed, this probably did too)


----------



## Branduil (Jun 12, 2003)

You know, with this thread growing like this, Roy will never be able to answer all our questions. Maybe there should be a limit of one question per person at a time? So you can't ask a new question until your old one has been answered. I know its hard to ask only one question at a time, but if we keep this up we'll end up with no questions answered. 

Mods, feel free to remove this post after you'e read it.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Branduil said:
			
		

> *You know, with this thread growing like this, Roy will never be able to answer all our questions. Maybe there should be a limit of one question per person at a time? So you can't ask a new question until your old one has been answered. I know its hard to ask only one question at a time, but if we keep this up we'll end up with no questions answered.
> 
> Mods, feel free to remove this post after you'e read it. *




Ok I'm back.  To answer the question about Roy, he's good he just has alot more to do than me.  It's actually alot easier for me if there are several questions at at time so each quote and reply gets more done.  I'll get as much answered as I can.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> *26) Ed Stark was pretty clear about bards being better able to cast in armor ... perhaps in the spells section, or perhaps their spells don't have somatic components? *




You're right, my bad.  I took the book homelast night and read more throughly (yesterdays answers were all from just picking through the book as I read).  It's in the Bard's Arms and Armor section and Bards can ignore the Arcane Spell failure of Light Armor but not Shields, Medium or Heavy Armor.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Kershek said:
			
		

> *27) Have they done any major changes to item creation formulas?  For instance, does a +10 item still cost 2,000 gold and a +2 enhancement bonus item still cost 4,000 gold?  I would like to hear more about item creation changes as well.
> 
> Thanks. *




Unfortunately that kind of stuff is in the DMG, all we've got is the PHB.  Sorry.


----------



## Hikaru (Jun 12, 2003)

Branduil said:
			
		

> *You know, with this thread growing like this, Roy will never be able to answer all our questions. Maybe there should be a limit of one question per person at a time? So you can't ask a new question until your old one has been answered. I know its hard to ask only one question at a time, but if we keep this up we'll end up with no questions answered. *




I second that. Plus, I think people should check out if their question has not been answered already:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=51640&perpage=40&pagenumber=1

The questions about the Endurance feat, notably, or the Ranger's Good reflex save, had already been answered.

Finally, the questions should be precise. No more "Could you give me the whole Ranger's spell list, please?"




			
				Branduil said:
			
		

> *Mods, feel free to remove this post after you'e read it. *




Ditto.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *28. Have the metamagic feats changed at all?  I mean, before a metamagic feat would require a spell slot of a number of spell slots higher.  Does it continue to work that way?*



*

Yeah, I don't play Wizards much so I can't say if the mechanics have changed at all (they look the same) but they still add to the spells effective level.



			29.  In what ways have the language skills been changed?  There was something in the recent Dragon about that.  Before, there was simply a language skill, and if you put 1 rank into it, you gained that language.
		
Click to expand...



It looks like it works the same to me.  Every rank in Speak Language you gain an additional language and Bard is the only class it is a Class skill for.*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Can you tell us about the new spell Burning Ray?  What classes/levels is it for? *




Burning Ray isn't on the spell list, sorry.


----------



## coyote6 (Jun 12, 2003)

ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *Burning Ray isn't on the spell list, sorry. *




It's _scorching ray_, IIRC. I seem to recall that it was listed as a Sor/Wiz2 spell in Dungeon 100.

I'm not going to ask about Jump or Perform (my expected pet peeves), not just 'cause I expect to be annoyed, but more because they'd be too time consuming to answer. There's 80-odd other questions waiting . . .


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: New questions*



			
				rjoyner6 said:
			
		

> *27) Can Bards swap spells out like Sorcerors?*



*

Yeah, but at a slower rate.  They can do it once at 5th level and then every 3 levels there after.




			28) What does the new Diplomat feat do?
		
Click to expand...



No Diplomat feat, it may have a different name though.  There are alot of new 2 Skills at +2 Feats.



			29) What does the Greater Spell Focus feat do?
		
Click to expand...



+1 to Spell DCs for one school, it stacks with Spell Focus.




			30) What AC bonus does the Shield spell give?
		
Click to expand...


*
+4 AC


Also I've noticed that several of the questions have already been answered but I'm really not reading ahead so I'm sorry for any repeat answers.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 12, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Can you tell us about the new spell Burning Ray?  What classes/levels is it for? *




Could be based on the Psionic Power...

From the SRD...


> _Burning Ray_
> Metacreativity (Int) [Fire]
> Level: Psion 2
> Display: Vi (see text)
> ...




Or, it could just be the firey version of _Ray of Frost_.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *31.  Did they replace the horrible art for Soveliss the Ranger and the Paladin chick?*



*

Nope, sorry




			32.  How does the Ranger's Animal Companion differ from the Druid's?
		
Click to expand...



It's the same but the Ranger is considered 1/2 his level when determining what abilities the Companion gets.




			33.  Do any Druid spells leap out as being hefty direct damage dealers?
		
Click to expand...


*
Sorry, don't really want to read over the whole spell list.  I'm taking the book home again tonight and if I get to that bit I'll come back and answer this one.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

rjoyner6 said:
			
		

> *One more...
> 
> 34) Do Elves get a plus in Diplomacy and/or Gather Info?
> 
> *




Nope, just the Half-Elves


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 12, 2003)

ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're right, my bad.  I took the book homelast night and read more throughly (yesterdays answers were all from just picking through the book as I read).  It's in the Bard's Arms and Armor section and Bards can ignore the Arcane Spell failure of Light Armor but not Shields, Medium or Heavy Armor. *




Any chance we can get the exact wording on this?  My fear is that, any Wizard/Sorcerer will pick up 1 level of Bard just to get the ability to cast their spells in a Chain Shirt...


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Bhaal said:
			
		

> *This is a repost from the old thread, but I'd like to know what the monk looks like now, if it's not too much trouble  *




Not sure what you mean, the picture looks the same if that's what you're getting at.  As far as the abilities the damage goes up slower, instead of jumping from 1d12 to 1d20 it goes 2d6, 2d8, 2d10 and the abilities look like they come at about the same rate with the exception of the Feat thing that I already mentioned.


----------



## rendarkin (Jun 12, 2003)

*Mordenkainen's Disjunction*

104) How does the spell Mordenkainen's Disjunction work in 3.5 (the important questions are: does it permanently destroy items and is it automatically successful or does it need SOME caster level check to succeed)?   --MANY, MANY thanks!


----------



## Celtavian (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re*

Shadowstar,

You said a rogue's "trapsense" gives them a bonus on saves and AC versus traps? If that is true, what does Uncanny Dodge do now?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Any chance we can get the exact wording on this?  My fear is that, any Wizard/Sorcerer will pick up 1 level of Bard just to get the ability to cast their spells in a Chain Shirt... *




Actually it says specifically that it dosn't work for spells gained from different spellcasting classes sorry, I should have mentioned that in the first place.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *35) There is a feat that I cannot remember the name of you can only take if you have the Endurance feat. What does it do? I remember reading somewhere that WotC thought it was really cool. *




Diehard, it allows you to stay conscious while between -1 and -9 Hit Points.


----------



## Palladion (Jun 12, 2003)

> 101) Please give details of the Greater Weapon Focus and Greater Weapon Specialization feats.





> _Originally posted by ShadowStar_
> Abilities are that they stack with the originals. Reqs: Greater Weapon Focus: Fighter level 8; Greater Weapon Specialization: Fighter level 12.




Please read the whole thread in order not to duplicate questions.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Destil said:
			
		

> *36) Any idea where spells have been added (level/school)?*



*

Sorry, I don't play spell casters much, if I get a chance to compare the 2 lists tonight I'll come back to this one.




			37) What do Time Stop and Gate look like, now? Do summon monster spell still have a one round casting time?
		
Click to expand...



Time Stop's effect is that it speeds you up so fast that the people around you seem to be still.  It give you 1d4+1 free rounds to act.  However you can't effect other creatures or items held by them.  It takes 1 standard action to cast and it's a level 9/9/9 Sorcerer/Wizard/Trickery spell.

Gate...it really long.  It allows you to either travel to a different dimension or call a creature from that dimension but I'm not sure if it's any different than the oridinal.  When you call a creature with it the spell costs 1,000 XP to cast.

Yeah, the summon spells are still 1 round.*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> *39. Have they changed the way you do Craft check for the Crafting skill? ie. is it still Roll * DC = price in sp. *




Looks pretty much the same to me but there may be subtle differences that I'm not seeing.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks for taking up the mantle, Shadowstar.
> 
> By swap "a" spell, does this mean "one", and only one, spell may be swapped at 4th level, and then one at 6th, 8th, etc.? *




One and only one.  And the spell must be 2 Levels lower than the highest level you can cast.


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 12, 2003)

Palladion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Please read the whole thread in order not to duplicate questions. *




That still doesn't answer the question.  All it states is that it stacks with WF and WS, but it doesn't say what bonuses it grants.  I think that was the intent of the question the poster was trying to make.

Don't be so quick to jump on people for repeating questions, ok?  ok?  ok?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Drezden327 said:
			
		

> *40)  Did they change the toughness feat??  Is it now +1hp/ level?? *




Nope, unfortunately.  I personally prefer the toughness feat in EverQuest that give you a constant bonus to your HP equal to your Fort Save.


----------



## Koshea (Jun 12, 2003)

OK here goes. I got a ton of questions

Is Skill Focus now +3 instead of +2

Is Combat Expertise now different from 1 BAB for 1 AC?

Is there a cap of -5 on Combat Expertise

Is Shield still 1 minute per level?

Did they change the shape of the Burning Hands spell?

Is Dodge still +1 against 1 opponent or is it more or against all opponents?(Just making sure because the person who answered didn't say where he got his info from)

Any penalties to saving throws for multiclassing?

How do 'small' weapons work? As in what are the rules for a halfling holding a small longsword?

With no partial actions is there still a suprise round in the combat chapter? If not, are you subject to a full round attack while flat footed or is there another mechanic?

What does slow allow you to do now with no partial actions?

Do elves, gnomes, halflings or half orcs have weapon familiarity such as dwarves with the dwarven waraxe?

What are the requirements for Improved Precise shot and does it only work within 30'

Can sorcerers cast a Quickened spell without using a full round action to do so?

Are the stat buff spells on the Druid spell list?

Do you still lose a level when you have Raise Dead or Ressurect cast on you?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: More Questions*



			
				elbandit said:
			
		

> *41) What does the Bard songs Song of Freedom, Inspire Heroics, and Mass Suggestion do?*



*

Song of Freedom is the equivalent of a Break Enchantments spell that he cannot target himself with.  Inspire Heroics gives 1 Taget +1/3 levels over 15th +4 on all Saves and +4 AC.  Mass Suggestions uses the suggestion effect on every creature that he already has facinated.





			42) Did anything change with the fighter?
		
Click to expand...


*
Nope, the Fighter is still Feat Boy.  The only difference I see is they no longer give you a list of 'Fighter Feats' but rather include wether a Fighter can take it for free in each Feat's description.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: More Questions*



			
				Remathilis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 43.) What are the half-orc's racial abilities? *



*

+2 Str -2 Int -2 Cha Orc Blood and Darkvision 60'




			44.) What high level abilities does a rogue get? (Imp Evasion, Oppertunist, etc.)
		
Click to expand...



Just the Special abilities which look pretty much the same to me. 




			45.) What does the dodge feat do now?
		
Click to expand...


*
Unfortunately it's the same, semi-useless feat.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> *48.  Would you be so kind as to list the mods to animal companions for Druid level 1, which ought to be on p. 36?  Changes to stats, any empathetic link, etc. *




1st-2nd.  +0 HD +0 AC +0 Str +1 Bonus Trick Link (+4 on Wild Empathy and Handle Animal Checks) Share Spells (like with Familiars).


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

bret said:
			
		

> *49. Does a rogue get Hide in Plain Sight? We know the ranger does, just wondering if anything is done for the rogue. *




Nope, seems like they should have though dosn't it.


----------



## Hikaru (Jun 12, 2003)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That still doesn't answer the question.  All it states is that it stacks with WF and WS, but it doesn't say what bonuses it grants.  I think that was the intent of the question the poster was trying to make.
> 
> Don't be so quick to jump on people for repeating questions, ok?  ok?  ok?  *




Palladion is right. The question has been answered in full already:

Greater Weapon Focus: Pre-requisite Fighter level 8; +1 to hit which stacks with Weapon Focus.

Greater Weapons Specialization: Pre-requisite: Fighter Level 12; +2 to damage which stacks with Weapon Specialization.

It would be nice for people to check if their question hasn't been answered already, before they bother ShadowStar (and other people waiting for their own questions to be answered):

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=51640&perpage=40&pagenumber=1


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Stalker0 said:
			
		

> *50. Could we get some clarifications on the monks number of attacks? You mentioned it, but it wasn't clear. Perhaps by explaining how flurry of blows works now.*



*

Flurry of Blows at 1st level works like Two-Weapon Fighting.  You get a single extra attack with a -2 Penalty to each attack.  At 5th level it becomes a -1 Penalty and at 9th the penalty goes away completely (basicly you get a free extra attack).  At 11th level the Monk gets another Atk at his full BAB, and that's pretty much where it ends.




			51. Do the polymorph spells allow teh extraordinary abilities of the creatures you morph into?
		
Click to expand...



It grant the creature's extraodinary attacks but not the extraordinary special qualities.




			52. Does the rogue gain any ability to automatically sense traps kind of how an elf senses secret doors? (it was mentioned as a rumor)
		
Click to expand...



No

[/QUOTE]53. Could you tell us the AC bonus for the various shields, especially teh tower shield? *[/QUOTE]

They're the same except that Tower Shield gives +4 AC or Cover.  It has a Max Dex bonus of +2 and you can't make attacks if you're using it as cover.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: trap sense == upper-level uncanny dodge?*



			
				Jhyrryl said:
			
		

> *
> Trap sense provides a Reflex Save and AC bonus when dealing with traps.*



*

55. So "trap sense" is what used to be the higher levels of uncanny dodge.  What's been done with the lower levels of uncanny dodge?  Has one of the other abilities also been split out and given its own name as well?  Could you post the rogue ability list?   *[/QUOTE]

Uncanny Dodge (L4) and Improved Uncanny Dodge (L8) work just like the 1st to levels of UD used to, trapsense has just been split off from it.

1: Sneak Attack (SA) +1d6, trapfinding
2: Evasion
3: SA +2d6, Trap Sense (TS) +1
4: Uncanny Dodge (Always recieve Dex bonus)
5: SA +3d6
6: TS +2
7: SA +4d6
8: Improved Uncanny Dodge (Can't be flanked)
9: SA +5d6, TS +3
10: Special Ability
11: SA +6d6
12: TS +4
13: SA +7d6, Special Ability
14: 
15: SA +8d6, TS +5
16: Special Ability
17: SA +9d6
18: TS +6
19: SA +10d6, Special Ability
20:


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

jgsugden said:
			
		

> *54.) Does the druid get any new evocation style spells (like fireball, etc ...?)*



*

Glancing at the list I see Flame Sphere and Flame Strike (2nd and 4th levels respecitvely) but that's it.  No Fireballs or Lightning Bolts




			55.) What are the specifics of the spiked chain (if they changed)?
		
Click to expand...



It's the same




			56.) Did cleave or great cleave change at all?
		
Click to expand...


*
Nope, not that I can tell.


----------



## Ruvion (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShadowStar_
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




I want to ask this again just to make sure...Does the Dodge feat in 3.5e gives you +1 dodge bonus to AC against one designated opponent _*or*_ +2 dodge bonus to AC against one chosen foe?  You seem to imply that it's the same as 3e (thus +1 dodge bonus to AC vs 1 selected enemy) but I want to know for sure...thanks in advance ShadowStar!


----------



## TheRaven (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi there. First I'd like to thank you for your patience answering all those questions. I'm only interested in one single thing, that hasn't been asked so far (unless I missed it somehow).

The "new" polymorph spell. Does it grant the creatures attack routine ?

My druid could sleep a lot better knowing, that the answer is "yes". However, this shouldn't prevent you from writing "no" if that is the answer.


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Jun 12, 2003)

105) What are the monk SAs, by level? Bonus feats? Is Knowledge (arcana) still a monk class skill (it was possibly the oddest skill choice in the book)?

106) What level is _animate dead_ for sorcerers and wizards?

107) Are there any school/levels for sorcerers/wizards where there is but one spell? (Like, in 3.0e, sorcerers/wizards have only one second-level Enchantment spell, _Tasha's hideous laughter._)

108) What school is _mage armor_? What bonuses does it give, and for how long does it last?


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jun 12, 2003)

Does the Bard get anything else other than more Bard Songs, 6 skill points, and the ability to cast spells with no spell failure in light armor?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> *57. Is there anything new to Wizard/Sorcerer progression chart that gives sense not to take a PrCl, beside Familiar?*



*

Except Familiars and Bonus Feats (for Wizards) no.




			58. Is Scry function included into Spellcraft, or are scrying spells using a new mechanic?
		
Click to expand...



The subject is now allowed a saving throw (Will Save).




			59. Is Animate Object on the Wiz/Sor spell list?
		
Click to expand...



Nope, Bard 6/Chaos 6/Cleric 6




			60. Are there changes to the Armors chart? What about Shields bonuses? Changes to Tower shields?
		
Click to expand...



The Armor chart looks the same to me, if there are any changes they're minor.  If you scroll up a bit you'll see the answer to the shield question.




			61. Are there rules for improvised weapons (throwing rocks, torch)
		
Click to expand...



Basicly it just tells you to find an approximate match on the weapon's list and that all IWs are Crit 20/x2




			62. Is any racial weapon added to the equipment chapter?
		
Click to expand...



Nope, I was kinda hoping for the Elven Fineblade too.




			63. Does every class get Craft(Alchemy) as a class skill?
		
Click to expand...



Yes.




			64. How does Improved Turning work?
		
Click to expand...



You're effectively 1 level higher for turning purposes.




			65. Which weapon special materials are listed in the equipment section?
		
Click to expand...



Looking through the section and the index I'm not finding Materials anywhere.  It's possible that that's covered in the DMG.




			66. Are there still multiclassing restrictions for Paladins and Monks?
		
Click to expand...



Yep, sorry.




			67. Are there changes to classes alignment restrictions?
		
Click to expand...



Barbarian and Bard are any non-Lawful
Druid is any Neutral
Monk is any Lawful
and Paladin is Lawful Good.




			68. Does the Monk unarmed BAB still not stack with the (unarmed) BAB from other classes?
		
Click to expand...


*
No, they stack just fine now.  There is no longer a seperate BAB for armed and un-armed monks.


----------



## Shade (Jun 12, 2003)

109.)  Does the enervation spell allow a saving throw now, or has its effect or level been modified in any way?   I'm really hoping that they toned it down.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Kyamsil said:
			
		

> *69)What are the new medium sized monk unarmed damage dice values?*



*

1-3: 1d6
4-7: 1d8
8-11: 1d10
12-15: 2d6
16-19: 2d8
20: 2d10




			70)Any changes to stunning attack?
		
Click to expand...



It's the same except that instead of giving everyone +2 Attack when targeting the stunned character he just gets -2 AC.




			71)You mentioned that they could swap stunning attack for Improved Grapple, how does that feat work?There have been different versions of it on OA and Unnaproachable East.
		
Click to expand...



All it does it make it so you don't provoke AoO when starting a grapple.




			72)Any new special abilities for monks?
		
Click to expand...



Dosn't look like it, other than the Feat choice thing.




			73)How does the new Ki Strike work?
		
Click to expand...



At 4th level it counts as a Magic weapon, at 10th it counts as a Lawful weapon, and at 16th it counts as a Adamantine weapon.*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: To RoytheOdd, here's a thread for questions and answers*



			
				Galor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't suppose you could give us the table? I'm starting in a new campaign in just over a week, and the DM allows the new druid. So that table might come in handy... *




1-2: 
HD+0    AC+0    Str/Dex+0    Bonus Tricks 1     Link (+4 Wild Empathy and Handle Animal checks), Share Spells

3-5:
HD+2    AC+2    Str/Dex+1    Bonus Tricks 2     Evasion

6-8:
HD+4    AC+4    Str/Dex+2    Bonus Tricks 3     Devotion (+4 Save vs. Enchantments)

9-11:
HD+6    AC+6    Str/Dex+3    Bonus Tricks 4     Multiattack (if no multiple attack forms the creature gets an addition strike at -5)

12-14:
HD+8    AC+8    Str/Dex+4    Bonus Tricks 5

15-17:
HD+10    AC+10    Str/Dex+5    Bonus Tricks 6     Improved Evasion

18-20:
HD+12    AC+12    Str/Dex+6    Bonus Tricks 7


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *74) Metamagic feat: Widen Spell what does it do and what is the spell level cost (curious as to whether it has changed from the excessive cost in earlier incarnations)
> *




Actually I'm not finding Widen Spell in the original PHB.  But the one in 3.5 Doubles the area of Burst, Emanation, Line, and Spread Shaped spells at the cost of 3 Levels.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Fighters*



			
				Steverooo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Proficiency in Tower Shields is also now a Feat, which Fighters may select as Bonus (but don't get for free). *




Nope, they get it for free.


----------



## Brekki (Jun 12, 2003)

110) _"A druid of 4th level or higher may select from alternative lists of animals (see the sidebar)."_
Could you post this sidebar and what the level adjustment for these animal is ?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> *75) Has the Whip changed at all?  I know there was talk about making it a melee weapon with Reach (instead of a Ranged weapon with a limited 15' range)...*



*

Yeah, it's no longer a Ranged Weapon and it is considered a Reach weapon, but you don't treaten the 15' area and you still provoke an AoO when using it.




			76) What other "new" weapons did they add, if any?
		
Click to expand...



Spiked Shield is now included in the Martial Weapons and I don't think the Sai was in 3.0.  Other than that I don't see anything new, but I don't remember exactly what Polearms were in the original.




			77) How do Tower Shields work now?  They used to provide cover, but the rumor I heard was that they will change them to just give a +3 bonus to AC.
		
Click to expand...



You'll find the answer on Page 3.




			78) Do Bards get any special abilities as they level up (like the Ranger now does)?  I mean, besides spells and songs...
		
Click to expand...



No, dosn't look like it.




			79) Can you tell us what the Ranger's spell list is like?  Do they get Cat's Grace, Bull's Strength, "Archery" related spells, Magic Weapon?  Those all would seem important for a Ranger (using spells to enhance his archery/weapon abilities).
		
Click to expand...


*
The do get the animal buff spells but no Magic Weapon.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 5 questions*



			
				Devilkiller said:
			
		

> 80. What is the duration of the new +4 AC Shield spell? (I'd heard somewhere it lasted all day, but maybe that's just a rumor)




1 Minute/Level



> 81. Do monks get Craft as a class skill?




Yes



> 82. The monk apparently has an improved flurry which grants two extra attacks per round - at what level is this ability gained?




The extra attack comes at 11th level.



> 83. can the monk still flurry with monk weapons?




Yes, and they define that you can freely choose wether any given strike is with the weapon or a body part.



> 84. Does Divine Power still grant an 18 Strength? [/B]




No, it's now a +6 Enhancement bonus to Str and +1 HP/caster level.


----------



## rjoyner6 (Jun 12, 2003)

*A few more...*

Wow, this is like watching kids in a candy store!  Thanks much!

110) What are the pre-requisites for the new Bard songs?  Are they still based on number of ranks of Perform, and if so how many ranks are required for each?

111) Does the Geas/Quest spell still work on any number of hit dice with no saving throw?

112) If you move up to someone (who is medium size and does not have exceptional reach) to attack them normally, i.e., no charge, grapple, bull rush, or other bit of complexity, do they get an attack of opportunity on you?

113) What are the durations of the buff spells other than Bull Strength (Owl's Wisdom, Eagle's Splendor, etc.)?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Paladin's Mounts*



			
				Dave G said:
			
		

> *85. Someone who seemed "in the know" hinted at a change to the Special Mounts of a Paladin.  Could you see if there's any change there?  Thanks! *




The only difference is it gains +10 Speed when the Paladin reaches 8th level.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> 86) Is this SPELL still on the 3.5 Druid/Ranger's spell list or has it been removed and swaped for the ability?




It's been swapped.



> 89) In rederence to the 3.5 Animal Companion ability of the Druid/Ranger.  If an animal companion dies, or you release it, and then get a new one (via the 24 hour ritual), does the new animal companion start as a higher level one or do you have to build him up again from scratch? [/B]




I don't see anything about having to start over from scratch so they get the abilities according to your level (unless you swapped out for one of the more powerful lists in which cast it lists a Level modifer with them.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

jaldaen said:
			
		

> *90) What's the Paladin's new progression? Are there any changes to their abilities beyond the new smite evils? Do they still get all those remove disease/day as they progress?
> *



*

They get Smite Evil 1/day at 1st level and don't get Divine Grace until 2nd.
They don't get Remove Disease 1/week until 6th Level amd they get an additional Smite Evil/day every 5 levels (at 5th, 10th etc).*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> *91) What are all the Archery based feats?*



*

Mounted Archery, Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Manyshot, Shot on the Run, Improved Precise Shot.




			92) Was Rapid Shot changed at all (I heard it was going to be the same as the original with the only change being -3 to attacks instead of -2)?
		
Click to expand...


*
Nope, it's still -2.  Looks like it works the same to me.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

MasterLich said:
			
		

> **bonk*
> 
> Im interested in any cleric changes??? *




I don't see any actually.


----------



## Magus Coeruleus (Jun 12, 2003)

*114) training time for animal companions*

114) Is there any indication (from Druid class section or Handle Animal skill description) that it takes any less time to train an animal companion than it takes to train normal animals?  I ask because while it's nice to only need 24 hours to get a new companion (after an old one is dismissed or killed) it takes 2 months per trick to train in 3.0E and with a standard animal Int of 2 an animal companion could know 6 tricks (plus extras depending on druid level), but it would thus take 1 full year of game time to train.  Any information to support or reject that notion would be appreciated.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Palladion said:
			
		

> 93. What stands out most about the new PHB? [/B]




If you mean by the rules what stood out most to me is the changes to Ranger and Monk, both of which I am very happy about.  As far as the book itself, it's alot easier to read (they did great thinks like made alternating shaded lines on the tables) and in general feels much neater.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 12, 2003)

coyote6 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's scorching ray, IIRC. I seem to recall that it was listed as a Sor/Wiz2 spell in Dungeon 100.
> *




Hm... It could be Aganazzar's Scorcher from FRCS.


My Questions:

115) Are elves changed in any way?

116) Do you still get 1.5 x your Str bonus on damage with two-handed weapons?

117) Do you still get 0.5 x your STr bonus on damage with off-hand weapons?

(edit: increased the #s)


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: A comment and a question*



			
				Bleys said:
			
		

> 94) Have they kept Greyhawk as the "default" setting? [/B]




Yes.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Palladion said:
			
		

> *95. Do most or all of the classes have class abilities gained at every level to balance out progression and encourage single classing? *




No, as a matter of fact with the exception of Monk most of the classes seem to top out at around 10th level.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Palladion said:
			
		

> *96. Do the protection from evil (magic circle, etc.) spells specifically target extraplanar subtypes?  Is there mention of how the native subtype is affected or not affected in the spell description? *




Nope, nothing specifically in the description about extraplanar creatures.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Razz said:
			
		

> *96. What are the Ranger's class skills?*



*

Climb, Concentration, Craft, Handle Animal, Heal, Hide, Jump, Knowledge (Dungeonering), Knowledge (Geography), Knowledge (Nature), Listen, Move Silently, Profession, Ride, Search, Spot, Survival, Swim, and Use Rope.




			97. What does the Endurance feat do?
		
Click to expand...


*
Give +4 on all checks for: Swim checks, Forced March checks, Starvation and Thirst checks, Hot and Cold environment checks, and suffocation checks against non-Lethal damage.  +4 on checks to continue running.  And you may sleep in Light or Medium armor without becoming fatigued.


----------



## Westwind (Jun 12, 2003)

117) Are Clerics changed in any way in terms of when they gain access to domains or domain powers?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 98 & 99*



			
				rpace said:
			
		

> *98.  Does Bull's Strength really only last 1 minute per level?*



*

Yes




			99.  Is there a distinction between a Monk's Unarmed BAB and other classes' BAB?  Do they now stack?  It seems the Flurry progression is now making this different from  the old BAB and UBAB.
		
Click to expand...



There is no longer a distinction.*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 100th!*



			
				elbandit said:
			
		

> *100) What does the feat "Stealthy" do?
> 
> (Had to change my question since the orginal one had already been asked.... I like dirt) *




+2 on Hide and Move Silently.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Eldragon said:
			
		

> *103) What is the Duration of Greater Magic Weapon?
> 
> (I figure if the Animal buff spells changed, this probably did too) *




1 Hour/level


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 12, 2003)

118) Does the uncanny dodge ability still "stack" for multi-class barbarians and rogues? 

Note that in the 3e PHB this was only mentioned under the _Class and Level Features_ heading of the _Multiclass Characters_ section, at the end of the classes chapter.


----------



## MasterLich (Jun 12, 2003)

O what is the new Greater magic Weapon like??? IE: Be4 it was +1/3lvls, is it +1/4 lvls now or the same???


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

coyote6 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's scorching ray, IIRC. I seem to recall that it was listed as a Sor/Wiz2 spell in Dungeon 100.*



*

There it is.  L2 Wiz/Sor Range:25'+5'/2 levels Ranged touch attack for 4d6 Damage.




			I'm not going to ask about Jump or Perform (my expected pet peeves), not just 'cause I expect to be annoyed, but more because they'd be too time consuming to answer. There's 80-odd other questions waiting . . .
		
Click to expand...


*
Jump has changed substantially but you're write, it'd take along time to answer.  Perform looks pretty much the same to me.


----------



## rjoyner6 (Jun 12, 2003)

119) What does the new Negotiator feat do?


----------



## roytheodd (Jun 12, 2003)

So how is ShadowStar working out? Better than me at answering questions, eh? He's a good man.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Mordenkainen's Disjunction*



			
				rendarkin said:
			
		

> *104) How does the spell Mordenkainen's Disjunction work in 3.5 (the important questions are: does it permanently destroy items and is it automatically successful or does it need SOME caster level check to succeed)?   --MANY, MANY thanks! *




Yes it permanently destroys them still but now items get a Will save to negate the effect (using the save of the holder or the item, whichever is higher).


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Jun 12, 2003)

*Permanancy*

120) Any changes to _permanancy,_ like when you can have some spells permanantly cast on you, and how dispelling works on it?


----------



## rendarkin (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mordenkainen's Disjunction*



			
				ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes it permanently destroys them still but now items get a Will save to negate the effect (using the save of the holder or the item, whichever is higher). *




Uh, that's the same as 3.0. Thanks, hmmm, does it mention anything about auto success or caster level checks on dispelling spells in the area?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Koshea said:
			
		

> *OK here goes. I got a ton of questions
> 
> Is Skill Focus now +3 instead of +2*



*

Yes




			Is Combat Expertise now different from 1 BAB for 1 AC?
		
Click to expand...



No




			Is there a cap of -5 on Combat Expertise
		
Click to expand...



Yes




			Is Shield still 1 minute per level?
		
Click to expand...



Yes




			Did they change the shape of the Burning Hands spell?
		
Click to expand...



If it wasn't a cone before it is now.




			Is Dodge still +1 against 1 opponent or is it more or against all opponents?(Just making sure because the person who answered didn't say where he got his info from)
		
Click to expand...



Dodge hasn't changed.




			Any penalties to saving throws for multiclassing?
		
Click to expand...



No




			How do 'small' weapons work? As in what are the rules for a halfling holding a small longsword?
		
Click to expand...



The weapon table now has 2 Colums for damage.  1 for Small 1 for Medium.




			With no partial actions is there still a suprise round in the combat chapter? If not, are you subject to a full round attack while flat footed or is there another mechanic?
		
Click to expand...



Everyone who is not suprised gets a free Standard action before everyone else.




			What does slow allow you to do now with no partial actions?
		
Click to expand...



Slowed characters can take a Move or a Standard action each round but not both.




			Do elves, gnomes, halflings or half orcs have weapon familiarity such as dwarves with the dwarven waraxe?
		
Click to expand...



There isn't an equivilant weapon for the Elves or Halflings in the PHB.  Gnomes do get the Hook-Hammer though but Half-Orcs don't get the Double Axe.




			What are the requirements for Improved Precise shot and does it only work within 30'
		
Click to expand...



Dex 19, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, BAB +11.  No there isn't a range limit.




			Can sorcerers cast a Quickened spell without using a full round action to do so?
		
Click to expand...



No




			Are the stat buff spells on the Druid spell list?
		
Click to expand...



Yes




			Do you still lose a level when you have Raise Dead or Ressurect cast on you?
		
Click to expand...


*
Yes


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Ruvion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I want to ask this again just to make sure...Does the Dodge feat in 3.5e gives you +1 dodge bonus to AC against one designated opponent or +2 dodge bonus to AC against one chosen foe?  *




+1 AC vs. 1 Guy, yep it's the same feat from 3.0


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

TheRaven said:
			
		

> *Hi there. First I'd like to thank you for your patience answering all those questions. I'm only interested in one single thing, that hasn't been asked so far (unless I missed it somehow).
> 
> The "new" polymorph spell. Does it grant the creatures attack routine ?
> 
> My druid could sleep a lot better knowing, that the answer is "yes". However, this shouldn't prevent you from writing "no" if that is the answer.  *




Yeah, they get the attack routine of the creature polymorphed into.


----------



## cloaker (Jun 12, 2003)

121) Have they explained how much area is affected by area spells (cone, spread, burst, X-ft radius, etc)? Because 30 foot radius using squares just plain sucks.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jun 12, 2003)

ShadowStar said:
			
		

> Re: Endurance:
> *
> And you may sleep in Light or Medium armor without becoming fatigued. *




This implies that the mechanics for sleeping in armor have changed (in 3e, they were based upon armor check penalties and essentially allowed characters to sleep in light or masterwork medium armors without fatigue regardless of feats).


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Lord Rasputin said:
			
		

> *105) What are the monk SAs, by level? Bonus feats? Is Knowledge (arcana) still a monk class skill (it was possibly the oddest skill choice in the book)?*



*

Knowledge (Arcana) is still there.  The bonus feats are all choose 1

1st: Improved Grapple/Stunning Fist
2nd: Combat Reflexes/Deflect Arrows
6th: Improved Disarm/Improved Trip

The rest of the special abilities are the same, though they might be on different levels (didn't look that closely).




			106) What level is animate dead for sorcerers and wizards?
		
Click to expand...



Level 4




			107) Are there any school/levels for sorcerers/wizards where there is but one spell? (Like, in 3.0e, sorcerers/wizards have only one second-level Enchantment spell, Tasha's hideous laughter.)
		
Click to expand...



Only among the 0 level Spells.  After that there are at least a few for every school and level.




			108) What school is mage armor? What bonuses does it give, and for how long does it last?
		
Click to expand...


*
Conjuration.  +4 AC.  1 Hour/Level.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> *Does the Bard get anything else other than more Bard Songs, 6 skill points, and the ability to cast spells with no spell failure in light armor? *




Nope, that's it.  Well that and Bardic knowledge.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Shade said:
			
		

> *109.)  Does the enervation spell allow a saving throw now, or has its effect or level been modified in any way?   I'm really hoping that they toned it down. *




Can't say if they toned it down at all but there is still no Saving Throw.


----------



## Branduil (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for answering all our questions ShadowStar. I just have a couple more.

121) The new Ranger supposedly gets an improved version of Barkskin as a 2nd level spell. How does Barkskin or this improved Barkskin work and what's the duration?

122) Do Rangers get _Endure Elements_ as a 1st-level spell?

123) Can you wield a weapon and use a tower shield at the same time? You implied it works more like a normal shield now, so can you create a fighter who wields a Longsword and Tower Shield?

124) What's the max Dex bonus for Half-Plate?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> *110) "A druid of 4th level or higher may select from alternative lists of animals (see the sidebar)."
> Could you post this sidebar and what the level adjustment for these animal is ? *




Ok all of these consider the level at which you get them level 1.

Level 4
Ape, Black Bear, Bison, Boar, Cheetah, Crocodile, Dire Badger, Dire Rat, Dire Weasel, Leopard, Monitor Lizard, Large Shark, Constrictor Snake, Large Viper Snake, Wolverine.

Level 7
Brown Bear, Giant Crocodile, Deinonychus, Dire Ape, Dire Boar, Dire Wolf, Dire Wolverine, Elasmosaurus, Lion, Rhinoceros, Huge Viper Snake, Tiger.

Level 10
Polar Bear, Dire Lion, Megaraptor, Huge Shark, Giant Constictor Snake, Orca Whale.

Level 13
Dire Bear, Giant Octopus, Elephant

Level 16
Dire Shark, Dire Tiger, Giant Squid, Triceratops, Tyrannosaurus.


----------



## ChaoticGod (Jun 12, 2003)

*Even more questions . . .*

Have any elven racial abilities been added, removed, altered?

 Have any spells been added/removed from the Druid spell list?

 Have any spells been added/removed from the Cleric spell list?

 Who can cast Animate Undead, Create Undead and Create Greater Undead and at what spell level?

 Who can cast Magic Stone & Searing Light and at what spell  level?

 Have any new Cleric Domains been added?

 Have any of the Cleric Domain powers been altered?

 What is the rogue's skill list?


Thanks for your time


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: A few more...*



			
				rjoyner6 said:
			
		

> *Wow, this is like watching kids in a candy store!  Thanks much!
> 
> 110) What are the pre-requisites for the new Bard songs?  Are they still based on number of ranks of Perform, and if so how many ranks are required for each?*



*

Yes.  Countersong: 3, Fascinate: 3, Inspire Courage: 3, Inspire Competence: 3, Suggestion: 6th Level and 9, Inspire Greatness: 9th Level and 12, Song of Freedom: 12th Level and 15, Mass Suggestion: 18th Level and 21.




			111) Does the Geas/Quest spell still work on any number of hit dice with no saving throw?
		
Click to expand...



Yes




			112) If you move up to someone (who is medium size and does not have exceptional reach) to attack them normally, i.e., no charge, grapple, bull rush, or other bit of complexity, do they get an attack of opportunity on you?
		
Click to expand...



It depends on how far you moved.  Works pretty much just like 3.0




			113) What are the durations of the buff spells other than Bull Strength (Owl's Wisdom, Eagle's Splendor, etc.)?
		
Click to expand...


*
1 Minute/Level


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 114) training time for animal companions*



			
				Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> *114) Is there any indication (from Druid class section or Handle Animal skill description) that it takes any less time to train an animal companion than it takes to train normal animals?  I ask because while it's nice to only need 24 hours to get a new companion (after an old one is dismissed or killed) it takes 2 months per trick to train in 3.0E and with a standard animal Int of 2 an animal companion could know 6 tricks (plus extras depending on druid level), but it would thus take 1 full year of game time to train.  Any information to support or reject that notion would be appreciated. *




The Bonus tricks that an Animal Compainion gains are free and require no training time.  Trainging time for other tricks is 1 Week for everyone, Druid or otherwise.


----------



## youspoonybard (Jun 12, 2003)

Does the spell Fire Seeds have a saving throw?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

KaeYoss said:
			
		

> 115) Are elves changed in any way?




Not that I've noticed



> 116) Do you still get 1.5 x your Str bonus on damage with two-handed weapons?




No now it's x2, and this also applies to Power Attack damage.



> 117) Do you still get 0.5 x your STr bonus on damage with off-hand weapons?




Yes


----------



## elbandit (Jun 12, 2003)

*Another question*

125) What is the perform requirement for Inspire Heroics? You left that off the list


----------



## Delgar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Combat*

You you make a charge as a standard action or is it only something that you can do as a full action? 

What is the mechanic for trip?

What is the mechanic for Bull Rush?

What is the mechanic for Sunder?

What is the mechanic for grapple?

Delgar


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> *118) Does the uncanny dodge ability still "stack" for multi-class barbarians and rogues?
> *



*

Yes*


----------



## Brekki (Jun 12, 2003)

126) Has the range of the familiar/animal companion "Share Spells" ability changed ? (it used to be 5 ft)


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

MasterLich said:
			
		

> *O what is the new Greater magic Weapon like??? IE: Be4 it was +1/3lvls, is it +1/4 lvls now or the same??? *




It's +1/4 Levels with a max of +5.


----------



## Gyoza Dog (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the answers. Really!

127) Is there any penalty to hit when using a tower shield?

128) How does taking cover with a tower shield work.

129) Are there any conversion notes for going from 3.0 to 3.5


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

rjoyner6 said:
			
		

> *119) What does the new Negotiator feat do? *




+2 on Diplomacy and Sense Motive.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Permanancy*



			
				Lord Rasputin said:
			
		

> *120) Any changes to permanancy, like when you can have some spells permanantly cast on you, and how dispelling works on it? *




Arcane Sight and Protection from Arrows have been added to the 'Self' list.

Greater Magic Fang, Rary's Telepathic Bond, and Reduce were added to the 'Self or Other' list.

Animate Objects, Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum, Prismatic Wall, the Symbols have been seperated into seperate spells and they too have been added to the 'General' list.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Branduil said:
			
		

> *Thanks for answering all our questions ShadowStar. I just have a couple more.*



*

121) The new Ranger supposedly gets an improved version of Barkskin as a 2nd level spell. How does Barkskin or this improved Barkskin work and what's the duration?[/QUOTE]

Barkskin is now a 2nd level spell that give +2 AC +1 per 3 levels over 3 to a max of +5.  It lasts 10 min/level.




			122) Do Rangers get Endure Elements as a 1st-level spell?
		
Click to expand...



Yes




			123) Can you wield a weapon and use a tower shield at the same time? You implied it works more like a normal shield now, so can you create a fighter who wields a Longsword and Tower Shield?
		
Click to expand...



Yes




			124) What's the max Dex bonus for Half-Plate?
		
Click to expand...


*
+0


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jun 12, 2003)

130. What DR does Protection from Arrows grant and does it still scale with level?


----------



## cloaker (Jun 12, 2003)

130) Have they explained how much area is affected by area spells (cone, spread, burst, X-ft radius, etc)? Because 30 foot radius using squares just plain sucks.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 12, 2003)

132.  Does the character sheet now list grapple, flatfooted AC, Touch AC, etc??

133.  Are there still exclusive skills?  (i.e. Decipher Script, Read Lips)

134.  Did I read you correctly before that no skills are cross class skills?  How does that work?


----------



## Branduil (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for the answers Shadowstar. Looks like most sword-and-boarders are gonna use Tower Shield now.

131) Are you positive you only get half your strength bonus on off-hand attacks? If using two hands gives x2 damage, it would seem to make more sense if you got full str bonus on both attacks.

132) Out of curiousity, is the penalty for TWF without the TWF feat still -10/-10?

133) With the Diehard feat, can you just take standard actions on your turn, or do you get both standard and move-equivalent actions?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Even more questions . . .*



			
				ChaoticGod said:
			
		

> *Have any elven racial abilities been added, removed, altered?*



*

Not that I noticed.




			Have any spells been added/removed from the Druid spell list?

Have any spells been added/removed from the Cleric spell list?
		
Click to expand...



The Animal Buff spells for Druids, probably alot more but I don't really want to compair the spell lists right now.  I'll try and get back to these tomorrow




			Who can cast Animate Undead, Create Undead and Create Greater Undead and at what spell level?
		
Click to expand...



Cleric 3/Death 3/Sor Wiz 4, Clr 6/ Dth 6/ Sor Wiz 6, Clr 8/Dth 8/ Sor Wiz 8.




			Who can cast Magic Stone & Searing Light and at what spell  level?
		
Click to expand...



Clr 1/Drd 1/Earth 1 and Clr 3/Sun 3




			Have any new Cleric Domains been added?
		
Click to expand...



Dosn't look like it but I could be mistaken.




			Have any of the Cleric Domain powers been altered?
		
Click to expand...



I'll try and get to that tomorrow too.




			What is the rogue's skill list?
		
Click to expand...



You're just full of the long answer questions aren't you  
Appraise, Balance, Bluff, Climb, Craft, Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Disable Device, Disguise, Escape Artist, Forgery, Gather Information, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (Local), Listen, Move Silently, Search, Sense Motive, Slight of Hand, Spot, Swim, Tumble, Use Magic Devise, and Use Rope.


Thanks for your time  *[/QUOTE]


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

youspoonybard said:
			
		

> *Does the spell Fire Seeds have a saving throw? *




No


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Another question*



			
				elbandit said:
			
		

> *125) What is the perform requirement for Inspire Heroics? You left that off the list  *




D'oh.  15th Level 18 ranks


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Jun 12, 2003)

Branduil said:
			
		

> *132) Out of curiousity, is the penalty for TWF without the TWF feat still -10/-10?*



The penalties in 3e for two-weapon fighting are -6/-10, or -4/-8 if the offhand weapon is light.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Combat*



			
				Delgar said:
			
		

> *You you make a charge as a standard action or is it only something that you can do as a full action? *



*

Charge is a full action.




			What is the mechanic for trip?

What is the mechanic for Bull Rush?

What is the mechanic for Sunder?

What is the mechanic for grapple?

Delgar
		
Click to expand...


*
I'll compare the rules tonight and say what's different tomorrow for these.  (also, I know that I'm saying tomorrow alot on these and I'm sorry, if anyone could compile and re-post the tomorrow questions so I don't have to hunt for them I'd appreciate it.)


----------



## youspoonybard (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for the previous answer.

What's the DC on poison?  Is it still 10+1/2 caster level+wis mod?


----------



## Remathilis (Jun 12, 2003)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> *132.  Does the character sheet now list grapple, flatfooted AC, Touch AC, etc??
> 
> 133.  Are there still exclusive skills?  (i.e. Decipher Script, Read Lips)
> 
> 134.  Did I read you correctly before that no skills are cross class skills?  How does that work? *




I got these...

132.) The demo sheet printed in Dragon 309 Shows all of the above are on the front of the sheet.

133.) No. Any class can take ranks in any skill. Animal Empathy is gone, as is Read Lips (rolled into spot/Sense Motive), leaving Decipher Script and Use Magic Device available to all classes.

134.) There are still CROSS class skills, just not exclusive skills. These work as normal (1/2 max ranks, 2 SP/rank.) Some skills are now class skills for different classes (bluff for sorc, intimidate for fighter). Etc.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> *126) Has the range of the familiar/animal companion "Share Spells" ability changed ? (it used to be 5 ft) *




Still 5'


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Gyoza Dog said:
			
		

> *Thanks for all the answers. Really!
> 
> 127) Is there any penalty to hit when using a tower shield?*



*

No, but there is the Max Dex Bonus.  Also characters with Weapon Finesse apply their Armor Check Penalty to their Die Rolls (if that was in 3.0 then I've been cheating).




			128) How does taking cover with a tower shield work.
		
Click to expand...



You choose which you're doing on any given round.  If you're using it as cover you can't attack.




			129) Are there any conversion notes for going from 3.0 to 3.5
		
Click to expand...


*
Unfortunately they leave that up to you.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 12, 2003)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> *130. What DR does Protection from Arrows grant and does it still scale with level? *




10/Magic and it prevents a maximum of 10 points of damage/level to a max of 100.


----------



## Felon (Jun 13, 2003)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Palladion is right. The question has been answered in full already:
> 
> Greater Weapon Focus: Pre-requisite Fighter level 8; +1 to hit which stacks with Weapon Focus.
> 
> Greater Weapons Specialization: Pre-requisite: Fighter Level 12; +2 to damage which stacks with Weapon Specialization.




135) QUESTION: Is the spell Call Lightning still a 10-minute casting time spell? What's the damage?

Thanks Roy and Star!


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Branduil said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the answers Shadowstar. Looks like most sword-and-boarders are gonna use Tower Shield now.
> 
> 131) Are you positive you only get half your strength bonus on off-hand attacks? If using two hands gives x2 damage, it would seem to make more sense if you got full str bonus on both attacks.*



*

Yep.




			132) Out of curiousity, is the penalty for TWF without the TWF feat still -10/-10?
		
Click to expand...



-6/-10 normal -4/-8 if the off hand is Light.




			133) With the Diehard feat, can you just take standard actions on your turn, or do you get both standard and move-equivalent actions?
		
Click to expand...


*
Move or Standard, not both.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

youspoonybard said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the previous answer.
> 
> What's the DC on poison?  Is it still 10+1/2 caster level+wis mod? *




Yes


----------



## Lilandros (Jun 13, 2003)

135) Does fighting with two weapons have any changes?

136) What are the size penalties for wielding really big weapons? 

137)Could a Human use a Greatsword in one hand?


----------



## youspoonybard (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks.

I can't believe that you've run out of questions to answer!


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Felon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> QUESTION: Is the spell Call Lightning still a 10-minute casting tiem spell? What's the damage?
> ...




It's casting time is 1 Round and it lasts 1 minute/level.  You can call 1 bolt/round that does 3d6 Damage, if there is already a storm the bolts do 3d10 damage.

And it looks like I've caught up just in time because I'm done for today.  I'll try and aswer more tomorrow.  And wow, I only had 17 posts this morning.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Lilandros said:
			
		

> *135) Does fighting with two weapons have any changes?
> 
> 136) What are the size penalties for wielding really big weapons?
> 
> 137)Could a Human use a Greatsword in one hand? *





One more, No (except that it only takes 1 feat now), not mentioned, and no.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 13, 2003)

Andu Collins just posted this reference the x2 Str bonus for 2H weapons (and a Tower Shield question)



> Be careful what you believe without seeing it yourself.
> Andy Collins
> Senior Designer
> Wizards of the Coast Roleplaying R&D




Can you double check the Strength/to-hit/damage mechanics for 2H weapons, and the Tower Shield mechanics, and confirm?

Thanks!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## youspoonybard (Jun 13, 2003)

Can you post the requirements for the Natural Spell feat?

Thank you!


----------



## InShambles (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Even more questions . . .*



			
				ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *You're just full of the long answer questions aren't you
> Appraise, Balance, Bluff, Climb, Craft, Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Disable Device, Disguise, Escape Artist, Forgery, Gather Information, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (Local), Listen, Move Silently, Search, Sense Motive, Slight of Hand, Spot, Swim, Tumble, Use Magic Devise, and Use Rope.*




I think you left some skill off the list like Open Lock, Perform and Profession.  Or has this changed?



> *Also characters with Weapon Finesse apply their Armor Check Penalty to their Die Rolls (if that was in 3.0 then I've been cheating).*




It did but only the Penalty from a shield.  Has this changed now?


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 13, 2003)

138) If you choose to use the Tower shield as cover, how much cover do you get: Full cover? Cover to a degree of your own choosing up to full cover? Cover to a degree of your own choosing up to nine tenths cover?


----------



## DevoutlyApathetic (Jun 13, 2003)

youspoonybard said:
			
		

> *Can you post the requirements for the Natural Spell feat?
> 
> Thank you! *




Probably the same as MotW.

Wildshape and Wis 13+

In other words, be somebody who'd want the feat and you'd qualify.

Not quite as awesome as it sounds, if only because it still requires Material Componants.  Which meld into your new form...


----------



## Felon (Jun 13, 2003)

138) What is the granted power for the cleric's Magic domain? Does it still allow clerics to use spell-activation items as if they were a wizard?


----------



## youspoonybard (Jun 13, 2003)

They may have changed it so that Druids have to get it later.

And, since it's the only "wild" feat in the PHB, perhaps Wild Shape isn't necessary.

Just want to know.


----------



## KittieFox (Jun 13, 2003)

*Identify!*

139)  Can you tell us what the casting time and effects of the new Identify and Analyze Dweomer are?

140)  Along the same lines, is there only Identify and Analyze Dweomer for identifying items, or do they have any new spells for it?


----------



## cerberus2112 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Enchantment School Question*

What are the 2nd level Sor/Wiz spells for the Enchantment School?


----------



## Grayhawk (Jun 13, 2003)

141: Is the bonus to the Bardic Knowledge check still bard level + int modifier?

142: Any changes to what Bardic Knowledge lets you gain information about?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Stalker0 (Jun 13, 2003)

143: How does the run feat work now?

144: Have there been any changes to the paladin's mount special abilities?

145: Any new exotic weapons?

146: Has the mechanics for the old bardic musics been changed at all? This especially applies to fascinate, because as far as I could tell from the previous post, in order for mass suggestion to work, fascinate must effect more than one creature now.

147.Is the trapfinding ability the rogue gets simply the ability to detect traps with DC's higher than 20 and magic traps, or is it something new?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> *Andu Collins just posted this reference the x2 Str bonus for 2H weapons (and a Tower Shield question) *



*

Ok, my bad.  For sake of time I was making an assumption based on the text in Power Attack.  2-handed Weapons still only add x1.5 Strength Bonus to Damage but with Power Attack if you're wielding a 2 Handed Weapon you add twice the amount you subtract from your attack roll.

Here's the text for Tower Shield



			This massive wooden shield is nearly as tall as you are.  In most situations, it provides the indicated shield bonus to your AC (+4).  However, you can instead use it as total cover, though you must give up your attacks to do so.  The shield does not, however, provide cover against targeted spells; a spellcaster can cast a spell on you by targeting the shield you are holding.  You cannot bask with a tower shield, nor can you use your shield hand for anything else.

When employing a tower shield in combat, you take a -2 penalty on attack rolls because of the shield's encumbrance.
		
Click to expand...



Hmm, must have just completely overlooked that last sentance, sorry.*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

youspoonybard said:
			
		

> *Can you post the requirements for the Natural Spell feat?
> 
> Thank you! *




Wis 13, Wild shape ability.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Even more questions . . .*



			
				MorningStar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think you left some skill off the list like Open Lock, Perform and Profession.  Or has this changed?
> 
> *



*

Yep, those 3.  My eyes skipped a line.*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Felon said:
			
		

> *138) What is the granted power for the cleric's Magic domain? Does it still allow clerics to use spell-activation items as if they were a wizard? *




You can do it as a Wizard with 1/2 your Cleric level.  If you also have Wizard levels these stack.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Even more questions . . .*



			
				MorningStar said:
			
		

> *
> It did but only the Penalty from a shield.  Has this changed now? *




Wow, I'm whatever the opposite of a roll is today.  Yeah, it's only shields check penalty that applies.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Identify!*



			
				KittieFox said:
			
		

> *139)  Can you tell us what the casting time and effects of the new Identify and Analyze Dweomer are?*



*

Analyze Dweomer is a L6 Bard/Sor/Wiz spell.  It take 1 standard action to cast and lasts 1 round/level. It tells you pretty much everything mechanical about the item and it only gets a save if it's bearer wills it.  The focus is a 1,500 GP ruby or sapphire in a golden loop.

Identiy if a L1 Bard/Sor/Wiz L2 Magic spell.  1 Hour to cast, effects 1 object, and once again tells you everything (charges, powers, etc).  It's material component is a 100 GP crushed pearl, stirred into wine with an owl feather.




			140)  Along the same lines, is there only Identify and Analyze Dweomer for identifying items, or do they have any new spells for it?
		
Click to expand...


*
Looking over all the divinations it looks like that's it.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Enchantment School Question*



			
				cerberus2112 said:
			
		

> *What are the 2nd level Sor/Wiz spells for the Enchantment School? *




Daze Monster, Tasha's Hideous Laughter, Touch of Idiocy. 

Also, another mistake I made.  There is actually only 1 9th level Divination.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Grayhawk said:
			
		

> *141: Is the bonus to the Bardic Knowledge check still bard level + int modifier?
> *



*

Yep, but now it has a synergy bonus of +2 if you have 5 or more ranks of Knowledge (History)




			142: Any changes to what Bardic Knowledge lets you gain information about?
		
Click to expand...


*
Looks like it's the same.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Stalker0 said:
			
		

> *143: How does the run feat work now?*



*

Run at x5 and +4 on Jump checks with a running start.




			144: Have there been any changes to the paladin's mount special abilities?
		
Click to expand...



+10 Speed at 8th level.




			145: Any new exotic weapons?
		
Click to expand...



Sai, and I don't remember if there was Heavy and Light repeating crossbows but they do now.




			146: Has the mechanics for the old bardic musics been changed at all? This especially applies to fascinate, because as far as I could tell from the previous post, in order for mass suggestion to work, fascinate must effect more than one creature now.
		
Click to expand...


  Facinate may not target 1 character +1/3 levels thereafter (4th, 7th, etc)




			147.Is the trapfinding ability the rogue gets simply the ability to detect traps with DC's higher than 20 and magic traps, or is it something new?
		
Click to expand...


*
That and it includes the fact that Rogues and only Rogues can use disable device on traps.


----------



## Drezden327 (Jun 13, 2003)

148)  Is there any change to Combat CAsting?  Still +4 for casting on the defensive only?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Drezden327 said:
			
		

> *148)  Is there any change to Combat CAsting?  Still +4 for casting on the defensive only? *




While on the defensive, grappling or pinned.


----------



## Drezden327 (Jun 13, 2003)

149)  What does the feat Magical Affinity do?  Is it one of the +2/+2 skill feats??


----------



## Kai Lord (Jun 13, 2003)

Any new spells on the Paladin spell list?  It isn't very big so it shouldn't be too hard to skim.  Here's the 3.0 list:

Level 1
Bless
Bless Water
Bless Weapon
Create Water
Cure Light Wounds
Detect Poison
Detect Undead
Divine Favor
Endure Elements
Magic Weapon
Protection from Evil
Read Magic
Resistance
Virture

Level 2
Delay Poison
Remove Paralysis
Resist Elements
Shield Other
Undetectable Alignment

Level 3
Cure Moderate Wounds
Discern Lies
Dispel Magic
Greater Magic Weapon
Heal Mount
Magic Circle against Evil
Prayer
Remove Blindness/Deafness

Level 4
Cure Serious Wounds
Death Ward
Dispel Evil
Freedom of Movement
Holy Sword
Neutralize Poison


----------



## MerricB (Jun 13, 2003)

150). Does the bardic song "Inspire Courage" become better as you gain levels? How so?

Cheers!


----------



## chalcedony (Jun 13, 2003)

Could you give us the description of the "Sleight of Hand" skill, i.e. what it can be used for besides pickpocketing?
If a Bard has the _suggestion_, but not the _mass suggestion_ ability, is the Bard only able to pose a single _suggestion_ (to one creature) even if she has _fasctinated_ multiple creatures? 
You don't have to answer this if it's too hard, but does the Bard have any new spells added to her list?


----------



## zoroaster100 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Find Traps spell*

151. What does the cleric spell Find Traps do, if it still exists? Does it just allow clerics to search for traps as a Rogue, or does it give the cleric a bonus to their Search check to find traps as well?


----------



## Kai Lord (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Find Traps spell*



			
				zoroaster100 said:
			
		

> *151. What does the cleric spell Find Traps do? *



It helps them find midgets.  Why, what would you expect it to do?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Drezden327 said:
			
		

> *149)  What does the feat Magical Affinity do?  Is it one of the +2/+2 skill feats?? *




Yes, for Spellcraft and Use Magic Device.  However it's Magical Aptitude not Affinity.


----------



## Thelim DarkSoul (Jun 13, 2003)

152. What's the DC for casting defensively?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting the original list, that saves me alot of effort.

I've modified it to the new list.

Level 1
Bless
Bless Water
Bless Weapon
Create Water
Cure Light Wounds
Detect Poison
Detect Undead
Divine Favor
Endure Elements
Magic Weapon
Protection from Chaos/Evil
Read Magic
Resistance
Restoration, Lesser
Virture

Level 2
Bull's Strength
Delay Poison
Eagle's Splendor
Owl's Wisdom
Remove Paralysis
Resist Energy
Shield Other
Undetectable Alignment
Zone of Truth

Level 3
Cure Moderate Wounds
Daylight
Discern Lies
Dispel Magic
Heal Mount
Magic Circle against Chaos
Magic Circle against Evil
Magic Weapon, Greater
Prayer
Remove Blindness/Deafness
Remove Curse

Level 4
Break Enchantment
Cure Serious Wounds
Death Ward
Dispel Evil
Holy Sword
Mark of Justice
Neutralize Poison 
Restoration


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

MerricB said:
			
		

> *150). Does the bardic song "Inspire Courage" become better as you gain levels? How so?
> 
> Cheers! *




It give +1 on Atk and Damage and +1 vs Charm and Fear spells.  That increase by +1 at 8th level and every 6 levels thereafter (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th etc)


----------



## ForceUser (Jun 13, 2003)

Thelim DarkSoul said:
			
		

> *152. What's the DC for casting defensively? *



I doubt this has changed. In 3E the DC for casting defensively is 15 + spell level.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

chalcedony said:
			
		

> *
> Could you give us the description of the "Sleight of Hand" skill, i.e. what it can be used for besides pickpocketing?
> *



*


It's DC 10 to palm a coin sized unattended object and when under close observation your check is opposed by the observer's Spot check.  You can also use it to hide a small object (like a light weapon) on your body, your Sleight of Hand check is opposed by the Spot check of anyone observing you or the Search check of anyone frisking you.  Characters frisking for a hidden item get a +4 bonus on their Search check.  Daggers are easier to hide than other items so you gain a +2 bonus on your roll to conceal it, very small items (such as a coin or a shuriken) give you +4 to the roll and baggy clothing (such as a cloak) gives you an additional +2.  Taking something from another creature (pick pocketing) is DC 20) once again opposed by a Spot check.




			[*]If a Bard has the suggestion, but not the mass suggestion ability, is the Bard only able to pose a single suggestion (to one creature) even if she has fasctinated multiple creatures?
		
Click to expand...



Yes, and it dosn't allow another save vs. the fascinate.




			[*]You don't have to answer this if it's too hard, but does the Bard have any new spells added to her list?
		
Click to expand...


*
I'll try for that one tomorrow too.


----------



## A'Talsen (Jun 13, 2003)

*Wildshape / Polymorph*

How do Wildshape and polymorph interact?

Does Polymorph still allow you to change shapes during the duration of the spell?

If so, does the Druid Wildshape say you may only take *one* shape for each use, or could you change from dog to wolf to snake with a single use?

You only get Exceptional combat abilities with polymorph?
Does that mean that as a wildshaped druid, you no longer have acces to say, wolf Scent, or is there a provision under Wildshape?

Thanks


----------



## Stalker0 (Jun 13, 2003)

153. I asked this before, but I'll be more specific now. Has the countersong, fascinate, inspire competence, and inspire greatness bardic abilities been changed at all? I know fascinate now effects multiple targets, is its mechanics any different?


----------



## Quixon (Jun 13, 2003)

154. What is the duration of Divine Power-and does it still give the BaB of a Fighter-or just the +6str and 1 hp/level.

155. Does Greater Magic Weapon still affect 50 missles.

156. Did Sorcerer spell progression change?(Do they still get the next spell level 1 level behind the Wizard.)


----------



## Archade (Jun 13, 2003)

*Questions, questions*

156.  Andy Collins mentioned that Tanglefoot Bags have been toned down.  Would you mind posting their particulars?  Thanks! 

(You guys are giving us lots of your personal time to tell us all this, thanks tons!  Going to GenCon so we can buy you a beer?)


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 13, 2003)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Palladion is right. The question has been answered in full already:
> 
> ...




My apologies, I misread it.  I thought it was saying the prereqs were:

Fighter Level 8
+1 to hit

I thought the +1 to hit was part of the prereq, not the effect of it.


----------



## elbandit (Jun 13, 2003)

*Ick Factor*

157) Is eating a live spider still one of the material componets of the spell "Spider Climb"?


----------



## Xanthril (Jun 13, 2003)

*Bard spells 3.5*

To assist you, here is 3.0 bard spell list:

0-LEVEL BARD SPELLS (CANTRIPS)

Dancing Lights
Daze 
Detect Magic  
Flare	
Ghost Sound 	 
Light 	
Mage Hand 	 
Mending 	 
Open/Close 	 
Prestidigitation 	
Read Magic 	
Resistance 


1st-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Alarm 	
Cause Fear 	 
Charm 	Person 
Cure Light Wounds 	
Detect Secret Doors 	
Erase 	
Expeditious Retreat 	
Feather Fall 	
Grease 	
Hypnotism 	
Identify 	
Mage Armor 	
Magic Weapon 	 
Message 	
Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 	
Silent Image 	
Sleep 	 
Summon Monster I 	
Unseen Servant 	
Ventriloquism 


2nd-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Animal Trance 	
Blindness/Deafness 
Blur 	
Bull's Strength 	
Cat's Grace 	
Cure Moderate Wounds 	
Darkness 	
Daylight	
Delay Poison 	
Detect Thoughts 	
Enthrall 	
Glitterdust 	
Hold Person 	 
Hypnotic Pattern 	
Invisibility 	
Levitate 	 
Locate Object 	
Magic Mouth 	 
Minor Image 	
Mirror Image 	
Misdirection 	
Obscure Object 	 
Pyrotechnics 	
Scare 	
See Invisibility 	
Shatter 	
Silence 	
Sound Burst 	
Suggestion 	
Summon Monster II 	
Summon Swarm 	
Hideous Laughter 	
Tongues 	
Undetectable Alignment 	
Whispering Wind 	

3rd-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Bestow Curse 	 
Blink 	
Charm Monster 	 
Clairaudience/Clairvoyance 	
Confusion 	
Cure Serious Wounds 	
Dispel Magic 	 
Displacement 	
Emotion 	
Fear 	
Gaseous Form 	
Greater Magic Weapon 
Gust of Wind 	
Haste 	
Illusory Script 	
Invisibility Sphere 	 
Keen Edge 	 
Lesser Geas 	 
Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 
Major Image 	
Phantom Steed 	 
Remove Curse 	
Remove Disease 	
Scrying 	 
Sculpt Sound 	
Sepia Snake Sigil 	
Summon Monster III 	
Tiny Hut 	
Wind Wall

4th-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Break Enchantment
Cure Critical Wounds
Detect Scrying 	
Dimension Door 	
Dismissal 	
Dominate Person 	 
Hallucinatory Terrain 	
Hold Monster 	
Improved Invisibility 	
Legend Lore 	 
Locate Creature 	
Modify Memory 	
Neutralize Poison 	
Rainbow Pattern 	
Secure Shelter 	
Shout 	
Summon Monster IV 


5th-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Contact Other Plane 	 
Control Water 	
Dream 	 
False Vision 	 
Greater Dispelling 
Healing Circle 	 
Mind Fog 	
Mirage Arcana 	 
Mislead 	 
Nightmare 	
Persistent Image 	
Summon Monster V  

6th-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Control Weather 	 
Eyebite 	
Geas/Quest 	 
Greater Scrying 	
Mass Haste 	
Mass Suggestion 	
Permanent Image 	
Plane Shift 	
Programmed Image	
Project Image	
Repulsion 
Summon Monster VI
Veil


----------



## rjoyner6 (Jun 13, 2003)

Beer?  Heck, I'll buy you a whole pizza at Origins or GenCon!

158) Has Intimidate been added to the Bard's Skill list?

159) Some of the upper bard songs now have level requirements as well as ranks in Perform.  Are those explicitly Bard levels, or might it be possible to count, say, Virtuoso levels, since Virtuoso levels count toward Bardic Music?

I have a friend who swears up and down that Attacks of Opportunity have been FAQ'ed, and that the RPGA does it wrong.  Saying that "it's like 3.0" does not help, because I'm not certain what the standard 3.0 interpretation is. So my question is this:
160) If I make a normal move up to an opponent, and then take a swing, does he get an AO on me? Assume that both my opponent and I are medium size, and neither has any sort of extra reach.  (Currently RPGA says he does not get an AO, but my friend swears that it has been interpreted in the FAQ's to be that he does get an AO.)

Thanks again!  I'm amazed that you've been able to keep up.


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 13, 2003)

161) Can you please elaborate a little more on the Druid Animal Companion thing?  I'd hate to ask you to type it all out, but...  If ya have the time 

One of the things I am interested in knowing is, do they still have a Hit Dice requirement OR is it simply picking an animal off the list?  It used to be that you could pick animals worth to twice your level in hit die.  So a level 1 Driud could have a 2HD animal, or 2 1HD animals or several 1/2 HD animals.  Is it still this way, or no?

Do you apply the Animal Companion (AnC) pluses to any animal you get?  If I am a level 10 Druid, and have a basic Wolf as my AnC, what pluses (if any) does he get from the chart?  If that basic Wolf dies and I get a new Wolf the next day, does he start from the bottom of the chart or does he get the pluses right away?  If I pick a special animal (like a Dire Lion) off the "special" list, does it get any pluses from the other list?

162) Anything new with the alignment section?  Did they expand upon the descriptions of the alignments or anything?

163) How does Intimidate skill work?  Is it a static DC or is it some sort of opposed roll?


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 13, 2003)

rjoyner6 said:
			
		

> *
> I have a friend who swears up and down that Attacks of Opportunity have been FAQ'ed, and that the RPGA does it wrong.  Saying that "it's like 3.0" does not help, because I'm not certain what the standard 3.0 interpretation is. So my question is this:
> 160) If I make a normal move up to an opponent, and then take a swing, does he get an AO on me? Assume that both my opponent and I are medium size, and neither has any sort of extra reach.  (Currently RPGA says he does not get an AO, but my friend swears that it has been interpreted in the FAQ's to be that he does get an AO.)
> 
> Thanks again!  I'm amazed that you've been able to keep up. *




He does not get an AoO.

The only times he will get an AoO is:

a) Moving THROUGH (not simply into, but THROUGH) a threatened square.
b) Moving OUT OF a threatened square AND attacking.
c) Attacking and then moving OUT OF a threatened square (basically the opposite of (b) =)

There are a few more, but this is the crux of what you want to remember for movement-provoking AoOs.

If ALL you do is MOVE out of a threatened square (not attack or take any other action but MOVE) then you do not provoke an AoO.  Remember, if you move THROUGH a threatened square, you will still provoke (even if all you did was move).  A 5' step NEVER provokes an AoO, and you can not take a 5' if you have already moved this round.


----------



## randomninja (Jun 13, 2003)

2 more quick monk questions if you don't mind.

1. I notice that leap of the clouds wasn't on your list, Is it gone?

2. Has the list of monk weapons changed any? Staff or sai, for instance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AdvntrGuy (Jun 13, 2003)

164.)  Are there druid spell's called: Greater Call Lightening, Nature's Avatar, True Reincarnate or Thunderswarm?

165.) Are the effects of the Reincarnate spell still random?

166.) What is the bonus and duration of Greater Magic Fang?


----------



## chalcedony (Jun 13, 2003)

Not as important, but 

167. What is the explanation in the PHB for giving half-elves +2 to Gather Information and Diplomacy checks?

Thanks for answering my earlier questions.


----------



## Palladion (Jun 13, 2003)

168. Has there been any alterations to sneak attack?  If there has, could you please post the text?


----------



## Kai Lord (Jun 13, 2003)

169.  Any changes to the description of a Composite Longbow?

Heh heh.


----------



## Magus Coeruleus (Jun 13, 2003)

170.  Is there any clerical spell that looks tailored to removing/dispeling fatigue or exhaustion?  I mean other than Heal now taking care of that.  I don't expect you to hunt through all the spells, but I suspect that if it exists, you'd see it as Remove/Dispel Fatigue or something with the word "fatigue" on the cleric's spell list.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 13, 2003)

Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> *170.  Is there any clerical spell that looks tailored to removing/dispeling fatigue or exhaustion?  I mean other than Heal now taking care of that.  I don't expect you to hunt through all the spells, but I suspect that if it exists, you'd see it as Remove/Dispel Fatigue or something with the word "fatigue" on the cleric's spell list. *



Andy Collins said on his site that each healing spell lists specifically what conditions they alleviate now - including fatigued/exhausted. There is no remove/dispel fatigue spell.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Find Traps spell*



			
				zoroaster100 said:
			
		

> *151. What does the cleric spell Find Traps do, if it still exists? Does it just allow clerics to search for traps as a Rogue, or does it give the cleric a bonus to their Search check to find traps as well? *




It allows you to find traps like a rogue and give you half your caster level as a competance bonus (max +10)


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Thelim DarkSoul said:
			
		

> *152. What's the DC for casting defensively? *




15 + the spell's level.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Wildshape / Polymorph*



			
				A'Talsen said:
			
		

> *How do Wildshape and polymorph interact?
> I'm not sure what you mean?  Like what happens if you cast polymorph on a wild shaped druid?*



*




			Does Polymorph still allow you to change shapes during the duration of the spell?
		
Click to expand...



I don't see anything in the spells description that says you can change more than once.




			You only get Exceptional combat abilities with polymorph?
Does that mean that as a wildshaped druid, you no longer have acces to say, wolf Scent, or is there a provision under Wildshape?
		
Click to expand...



The only special condition like that that I see in the Wildshape ability is only for Elementals, with which you gain all of their extraordinary and spell like abilities.*


----------



## Fenes 2 (Jun 13, 2003)

171: Could you post the stats and text for the whip? Especially, does it count as a finessable weapon?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Stalker0 said:
			
		

> *153. I asked this before, but I'll be more specific now. Has the countersong, fascinate, inspire competence, and inspire greatness bardic abilities been changed at all? I know fascinate now effects multiple targets, is its mechanics any different? *




Countersong: Characters already under an effect gain an additional save but have to use the Bards perform check.

Fascinate: Is listed as an Enchantment (compulsion) Mind effecting ability.

Inspire Competence: Is the same

Inspire Greatness: Same


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Quixon said:
			
		

> *154. What is the duration of Divine Power-and does it still give the BaB of a Fighter-or just the +6str and 1 hp/level.*



*

1 round/level.  And yeah, it makes you BAB equal to your Level.




			155. Does Greater Magic Weapon still affect 50 missles.
		
Click to expand...



Yes





			156. Did Sorcerer spell progression change?(Do they still get the next spell level 1 level behind the Wizard.)
		
Click to expand...


*
Nope, it's identical.


----------



## jgsugden (Jun 13, 2003)

*Flame Arrow gone?*

172. ) Are there any changes to 3rd level conjuration spells for wizards/sorcerers?

The prior list: flame arrow, phantom steed, sepia snake sigil, sleet storm, stinking cloud, summon monster III

173. ) I suspect flame arrow has been removed and a new spell has been added to replace it ... if so, what is the new spell?


I can spell, really.


----------



## jgsugden (Jun 13, 2003)

174. ) Was an experience point cost added to miracle?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Questions, questions*



			
				Archade said:
			
		

> *156.  Andy Collins mentioned that Tanglefoot Bags have been toned down.  Would you mind posting their particulars?  Thanks!
> *




The Strengh check was reduced from DC 27 to DC 17


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Ick Factor*



			
				elbandit said:
			
		

> *157) Is eating a live spider still one of the material componets of the spell "Spider Climb"? *




Yep, sorry.


----------



## jgsugden (Jun 13, 2003)

175.) Are halflings the same?

Dex +2/Str -2
Small size
Speed 20'
+2 to climb, jump & move silently
+1 to all saves
+2 morale vs fear effects
+1 AB with thrown weapons
+2 to listen
auto languages: common & halfling
favored class: rogue

BTW: You've earned a life's worth of karma by your efforts. Thousands of people are sitting at your feet and learning ...


----------



## Quixon (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks Shadowstar-see your on right now as well if you got time..

The Sorcerer question-did you mean the level they get new spell level was identical as 3.0, or identical to the wizards?

I think we are on 175 lol

175. Do they have better description for Wall of Force and creating a globe to trap someone-or is it same as 3.0

176. Does Forcecage have a save now?


As everyone has said already thanks for your time-you guys been great.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Bard spells 3.5*

I've revised this list to that of 3.5


To assist you, here is 3.0 bard spell list:

0-LEVEL BARD SPELLS (CANTRIPS)

Dancing Lights
Daze 
Detect Magic  
Flare	
Ghost Sound
Know Direction 	 
Light 
Lullaby	
Mage Hand 	 
Mending 	 
Message
Open/Close 	 
Prestidigitation 	
Read Magic 	
Resistance 
Summon Instrument


1st-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Alarm 	
Animate Rope
Cause Fear 	 
Charm Person 
Comprehend Languages
Cure Light Wounds 	
Detect Secret Doors 
Disguise Self	
Erase 	
Expeditious Retreat 	
Feather Fall 	
Grease 	
Hypnotism 	
Identify 
Lesser Confusion
Magic Mouth	
Nystul's Magic Aura
Obscure Object
Remove Fear
Silent Image 	
Sleep 	 
Summon Monster I 	
Tasha's Hideous Laughter
Undetectable Alignment
Unseen Servant 	
Ventriloquism 


2nd-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Alter Self
Animal Messenger
Animal Trance 	
Blindness/Deafness 
Blur 	
Calm Emotions
Cat's Grace 	
Cure Moderate Wounds 	
Darkness 	
Daze Monster	
Delay Poison 	
Detect Thoughts 	
Eagle's Splendor
Enthrall 	
Fox's Cunning
Glitterdust 
Heroism	
Hold Person 	 
Hypnotic Pattern 	
Invisibility 		 
Locate Object 	
Magic Mouth 	 
Minor Image 	
Mirror Image 	
Misdirection 	
Pyrotechnics 
Rage	
Scare 	
Shatter 	
Silence 	
Sound Burst 	
Suggestion 	
Summon Monster II 	
Summon Swarm 	
Tongues 	
Whispering Wind 	

3rd-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Blink 	
Charm Monster 	 
Clairaudience/Clairvoyance 	
Confusion 	
Crushing Despair
Cure Serious Wounds 	
Dispel Magic 	 
Displacement 		
Fear 	
Gaseous Form 	
Geas, Lesser
Glibness
Good Hope
Haste 	
Illusory Script 	
Invisibility Sphere 	
Leomund's Tiny Hut 
Major Image 	
Phantom Steed 	 
Remove Curse 	
Scrying 	 
Sculpt Sound 	
Secret Page
See Invisiblity
Sepia Snake Sigil
Slow
Speak with Animals 	
Summon Monster III 	


4th-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Break Enchantment
Cure Critical Wounds
Detect Scrying 	
Dimension Door 		
Dominate Person 	
Freedom of Movement 
Hallucinatory Terrain 	
Hold Monster 	
Invisibility, Greater 	
Legend Lore 
Leomund's Secure Shelter	 
Locate Creature 	
Modify Memory 	
Neutralize Poison 	
Rainbow Pattern 	
Shadow Conjuration
Shout 	
Speak with Plants
Summon Monster IV 
Zone of Silence


5th-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Cure Light Wounds, Mass
Dispel Magic, Greater	
Dream 	 
False Vision 	 
Heroism, Greater
Mind Fog 	
Mirage Arcana 	 
Mislead 	 
Nightmare 	
Persistent Image 	
Seeming
Shadow Evocation
Shadow Walk
Suggestion, Mass
Summon Monster V  

6th-LEVEL BARD SPELLS 

Analyze Dweomer
Animate Object
Cat's Grace, Mass
Charm Monster, Mass
Cure Moderate Wounds, Mass
Eagle's Splendor, Mass
Eyebite
Find the Path
Fox's Cunning, Mass 	
Geas/Quest 	 
Heroes' Feast
Otto's Irresistible Dance	
Permanent Image 	
Programmed Image	
Project Image	
Scrying, Greater
Shout, Greater
Summon Monster VI
Sympathetic Vibration
Veil


----------



## jgsugden (Jun 13, 2003)

178.) A few people have been asking about it. Here is the 3.0 Spell list for druids. Can you add in the changes?

0-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS (Orisons) 
Create Water 	
Cure Minor Wounds 	 
Detect Magic 	
Detect Poison 	
Flare 	
Guidance 
Know Direction 	
Light 	
Mending 	
Purify Food and Drink 
Read Magic	
Resistance	
Virtue 	

1st-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Animal Friendship 	
Calm Animals 	
Cure Light Wounds 	
Detect Animals or Plants	
Detect Snares and Pits 	
Endure Elements 	
Faerie Fire 	
Goodberry 	
Invisibility to Animals 	
Magic Fang 	
Obscuring Mist 	 
Pass without Trace 	
Shillelagh 	
Summon Nature's Ally I 	

2nd-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Animal Messenger 	
Animal Trance 	
Barkskin 	
Charm Person or Animal 	
Chill Metal 	
Delay Poison 	
Fire Trap 	. 
Flame Blade 	
Flaming Sphere 	
Heat Metal 	
Hold Animal 	 
Lesser Restoration 	
Produce Flame 	
Resist Elements 
Soften Earth and Stone 
Speak with Animals	
Summon Nature's Ally II 	
Summon Swarm 	
Tree Shape	
Warp Wood 	
Wood Shape	

3rd-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Call Lightning 	
Contagion 	
Cure Moderate Wounds	 
Diminish Plants 	
Dominate Animal 	
Greater Magic Fang 	
Meld into Stone 	
Neutralize Poison 	
Plant Growth 	
Poison 	
Protection from Elements 	
Remove Disease 	
Snare 	
Speak with Plants 	
Spike Growth 
Stone Shape 	
Summon Nature's Ally III 	
Water Breathing 	

4th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Antiplant Shell	
Control Plants 	
Cure Serious Wounds 	
Dispel Magic 	
Flame Strike 	
Freedom of Movement	
Giant Vermin 	
Quench 	 
Reincarnate	
Repel Vermin 	
Rusting Grasp 	
Scrying	
Sleet Storm 	
Spike Stones 	
Summon Nature's Ally IV 	

5th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Animal Growth 	
Atonement	
Awaken 	
Commune with Nature	
Control Winds 	
Cure Critical Wounds 	
Death Ward 	
Hallow 	
Ice Storm 	
Insect Plague	
Summon Nature's Ally V	
Transmute Mud to Rock	
Transmute Rock to Mud 	
Tree Stride	
Unhallow 	
Wall of Fire 	
Wall of Thorns 	

6th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Antilife Shell 	
Find the Path 	
Fire Seeds 	
Greater Dispelling 	
Healing Circle	
Ironwood 	
Liveoak 	
Repel Wood 	
Spellstaff 	
Stone Tell 	
Summon Nature's Ally VI 	
Transport via Plants 	 
Wall of Stone 	

7th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Changestaff 	
Control Weather 	 
Creeping Doom 	
Fire Storm 	
Greater Scrying 	
Harm 	
Heal 	
Summon Nature's Ally VII 	
Sunbeam 	
Transmute Metal to Wood 	 
True Seeing 	
Wind Walk 	

8th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Animal Shapes 	
Command Plants 	
Finger of Death 	
Repel Metal or Stone 	 
Reverse Gravity 	
Summon Nature's Ally VIII 	
Sunburst 	
Whirlwind 	
Word of Recall 	

9th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Antipathy 	
Earthquake 	
Elemental Swarm 	
Foresight 	
Mass Heal 	
Shambler 	Summons
Shapechange 	
Summon Nature's Ally IX 	
Sympathy


----------



## Jhyrryl (Jun 13, 2003)

*Feint Rules*

177. What are the rules for feinting (previously described in the Bluff skill)?  I'm curious if they've added any modifiers for repeatedly feinting the same target.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

rjoyner6 said:
			
		

> *Beer?  Heck, I'll buy you a whole pizza at Origins or GenCon!
> 
> 158) Has Intimidate been added to the Bard's Skill list?*



*

No.




			159) Some of the upper bard songs now have level requirements as well as ranks in Perform.  Are those explicitly Bard levels, or might it be possible to count, say, Virtuoso levels, since Virtuoso levels count toward Bardic Music?
		
Click to expand...



Explicitly bard levels.





			160) If I make a normal move up to an opponent, and then take a swing, does he get an AO on me? Assume that both my opponent and I are medium size, and neither has any sort of extra reach.  (Currently RPGA says he does not get an AO, but my friend swears that it has been interpreted in the FAQ's to be that he does get an AO.)
		
Click to expand...



No, your opponent does not get an AoO.  According to the book there are 2 events which trigger an attack of oppertunity, Moving out of a threatened square or performing an action in a threatened square.  Everything else will say explicitly in the text of the action.*


----------



## jgsugden (Jun 13, 2003)

179.) Does Wall of Force have a saving throw now (when used to 'capture' someone)?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> *161) Can you please elaborate a little more on the Druid Animal Companion thing?  I'd hate to ask you to type it all out, but...  If ya have the time
> 
> One of the things I am interested in knowing is, do they still have a Hit Dice requirement OR is it simply picking an animal off the list?  It used to be that you could pick animals worth to twice your level in hit die.  So a level 1 Driud could have a 2HD animal, or 2 1HD animals or several 1/2 HD animals.  Is it still this way, or no?
> 
> Do you apply the Animal Companion (AnC) pluses to any animal you get?  If I am a level 10 Druid, and have a basic Wolf as my AnC, what pluses (if any) does he get from the chart?  If that basic Wolf dies and I get a new Wolf the next day, does he start from the bottom of the chart or does he get the pluses right away?  If I pick a special animal (like a Dire Lion) off the "special" list, does it get any pluses from the other list?*



*

Now it's just picking off the list, HD don't become a real factor for the player (because the decisions have already been made).  As far as typing the whole thing up that'll have to wait for the Weekend.  The lists I gave, each one count the level at which you can take the animal as Level 1.  So a Dire Lion (10th level option) kept by a 14th level Druid would treat the Druid as 5th level as far as special abilities are concerned.




			162) Anything new with the alignment section?  Did they expand upon the descriptions of the alignments or anything?
		
Click to expand...



Not really, at least not in any truely exciting way.




			163) How does Intimidate skill work?  Is it a static DC or is it some sort of opposed roll?
		
Click to expand...


*  It's opposed, you roll your Intimidate vs. your opponent's Level (or HD) + Wisdom Bonus + Modifier vs. Fear + 1d20.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

randomninja said:
			
		

> *2 more quick monk questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. I notice that leap of the clouds wasn't on your list, Is it gone?
> 
> ...




Quarterstaff and Sai are both on the monks weapon list now.  My monk ability thing wasn't trying to be complete, yes they have Leap of the Clouds.  If you look there's another thread where I typed there complete set of abilities.


----------



## Fenes 2 (Jun 13, 2003)

180: Did bards lose Magic Weapon and Greater Magic Weapon?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

AdvntrGuy said:
			
		

> *164.)  Are there druid spell's called: Greater Call Lightening, Nature's Avatar, True Reincarnate or Thunderswarm?*



*

There's a Call Lightning Storm (same but with a 400' +40'/level range and 5d6 or 5d10 damage with a max of 15 bolts).  No to the rest.




			165.) Are the effects of the Reincarnate spell still random?
		
Click to expand...



Yes




			166.) What is the bonus and duration of Greater Magic Fang?
		
Click to expand...


*
+1/Four caster levels (max +5), 1 hour/level.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

chalcedony said:
			
		

> *Not as important, but
> 
> 167. What is the explanation in the PHB for giving half-elves +2 to Gather Information and Diplomacy checks?
> 
> Thanks for answering my earlier questions. *




"Half-elves get along naturally with all people."


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Palladion said:
			
		

> *168. Has there been any alterations to sneak attack?  If there has, could you please post the text? *




Looks the same except I don't recall if in 3.0 you could use a Sap to sneak attack for subdual damage.  If not, then now you can.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *169.  Any changes to the description of a Composite Longbow?
> 
> Heh heh.   *




Now the 'Mighty' rules are included in the regular description and there is a -2 Penalty to Attack when useing a bow you're not strong enough for.  Any now Composite bows are considered the same as their normal counterparts as far as Feats are concerned (so Weapon Focus: Longbow works for both a standard Longbow and a Composite).


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Fenes 2 said:
			
		

> *171: Could you post the stats and text for the whip? Especially, does it count as a finessable weapon? *




A whip deals nonleathal damage.  it deals no damage to any creature with an armor bonus of +1 or higher or a natural armor bonus of +3 or higher.  The whip is treated as a melee weapon with a 15-foot reach, though you don't threaten the area into which you can make an attack.  In addition, unlike most other weapons with reach, you can use it against foes anywhere withine your reach (including adjacent foes).

Using a whip provokes an attack of oppertunity, just as if you had used a ranged weapon.

Because a whip can wrap around an enemy's leg or other limb, you can make trip attacks with it.  If you are tripped during your own trip attempt, you can drop the whip to avoid being tripped.

When using a whip, you get a +2 bonus on opposed attack rolls made to discarm an opponent (including the roll to keep from being disarmed if the attack fails).

You can use the Weapon Finesse feat to apply your Dexterity modifier instead of your Strength modifier to attack rolls with a whip sized for you, even though it isn't a light weapon for you.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Flame Arrow gone?*



			
				jgsugden said:
			
		

> *172. ) Are there any changes to 3rd level conjuration spells for wizards/sorcerers?
> 
> The prior list: flame arrow, phantom steed, sepia snake sigil, sleet storm, stinking cloud, summon monster III*



*

No flame arrow, that's the only change.

173. ) I suspect flame arrow has been removed and a new spell has been added to replace it ... if so, what is the new spell?

[/QUOTE]

Nothing replaced it, it's just not there, moved instead to the Transmutation school (same level).*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

jgsugden said:
			
		

> *174. ) Was an experience point cost added to miracle? *




Yes, 5,000 xp


----------



## Musrum (Jun 13, 2003)

When will you be getting the DMG?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

jgsugden said:
			
		

> *175.) Are halflings the same?
> 
> Dex +2/Str -2
> Small size
> ...




The +1 to thrown weapons applies to slings as well now.


----------



## A'koss (Jun 13, 2003)

I know this must sound like a broken record but thanks a whole heap for answering all these questions!

181. Has shapechange... uh, changed at all? Can you still turn into any single object 200' in your longest dimension without restriction?

182. Has true resurrection changed? Is it the same cost (5000 gp diamond)?

183. Are there any limitations on the number of items Disjunction can destroy?

184. I was told that Time Stop had changed, but your post seemed to indicate not? Is there anything you can tell that might have changed?


Cheers,

A'koss.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Quixon said:
			
		

> *Thanks Shadowstar-see your on right now as well if you got time..
> 
> The Sorcerer question-did you mean the level they get new spell level was identical as 3.0, or identical to the wizards?*



*

Identical to 3.0




			I think we are on 175 lol
		
Click to expand...



I know, I've barely visited the forum I usually haunt today.




			175. Do they have better description for Wall of Force and creating a globe to trap someone-or is it same as 3.0
		
Click to expand...



The Wall of Force has to be a flat, unbroken, plane.




			176. Does Forcecage have a save now?
		
Click to expand...



No*


----------



## rjoyner6 (Jun 13, 2003)

181) Did you accidentally leave Eagle's Splendor off the 2nd-level Bard spell list?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

At this rate we'll have all of the spell lists in no time.

0-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS (Orisons) 
Create Water 	
Cure Minor Wounds 	 
Detect Magic 	
Detect Poison 	
Flare 	
Guidance 
Know Direction 	
Light 	
Mending 	
Purify Food and Drink 
Read Magic	
Resistance	
Virtue 	

1st-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Calm Animals 
Charm Animal	
Cure Light Wounds 	
Detect Animals or Plants	
Detect Snares and Pits 	
Endure Elements 
Entangle	
Faerie Fire 	
Goodberry 	
Hide from Animals 
Jump
Longstrider	
Magic Fang 
Magic Stone	
Obscuring Mist 	 
Pass without Trace 	
Produce Flame
Shillelagh 	
Speak with Animals
Summon Nature's Ally I 	

2nd-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Animal Messenger 	
Animal Trance 	
Barkskin 	
Bear's Endurance
Bull's Strength
Cat's Grace
Chill Metal 	
Delay Poison 	
Fire Trap 	. 
Flame Blade 	
Flaming Sphere 
Fog Cloud
Gust of Wind	
Heat Metal 	
Hold Animal 	 
Owl's Wisdom
Reduce Animal
Resist Energy
Restoration, Lesser
Soften Earth and Stone 
Spider Climb
Summon Nature's Ally II 	
Summon Swarm 	
Tree Shape	
Warp Wood 	
Wood Shape	

3rd-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Call Lightning 	
Contagion 	
Cure Moderate Wounds	
Daylight 
Diminish Plants 	
Dominate Animal 	
Magic Fang, Greater 	
Meld into Stone 	
Neutralize Poison 	
Plant Growth 	
Poison 	
Protection from Elements 
Quench	
Remove Disease 	
Sleet Storm
Snare 	
Speak with Plants 	
Spike Growth 
Stone Shape 	
Summon Nature's Ally III 	
Water Breathing 
Wind Wall	

4th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Air Walk
Antiplant Shell	
Blight
Command Plants 	
Control Water
Cure Serious Wounds 	
Dispel Magic 	
Flame Strike 	
Freedom of Movement	
Giant Vermin 	
Ice Storm	 
Reincarnate	
Repel Vermin 	
Rusting Grasp 	
Scrying	
Spike Stones 	
Summon Nature's Ally IV 	

5th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Animal Growth 	
Atonement	
Awaken 	
Baleful Polymorph
Call Lightning Storm
Commune with Nature	
Control Winds 	
Cure Critical Wounds 	
Death Ward 	
Hallow 	
Insect Plague	
Stoneskin
Summon Nature's Ally V	
Transmute Mud to Rock	
Transmute Rock to Mud 	
Tree Stride	
Unhallow 	
Wall of Fire 	
Wall of Thorns 	

6th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Antilife Shell 	
Bear's Endurance, Mass
Bull's Strength, Mass
Cat's Grace, Mass
Cure Light Wounds, Mass
Dispel Magic, Greater
Find the Path 	
Fire Seeds 	
Ironwood 	
Liveoak 	
Move Earth
Owl's Wisdom, Mass
Repel Wood
Spellstaff 	
Stone Tell 	
Summon Nature's Ally VI 	
Transport via Plants 	 
Wall of Stone 	

7th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Animate Plants
Changestaff 	
Control Weather 	 
Creeping Doom 	
Cure Moderate Wounds, Mass
Fire Storm 		
Heal 	
Scrying, Greater
Summon Nature's Ally VII 	
Sunbeam 	
Transmute Metal to Wood 	 
True Seeing 	
Wind Walk 	

8th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Animal Shapes 	
Control Plants 	
Cure Serious Wounds, Mass
Earthquake
Finger of Death 	
Repel Metal or Stone 	 
Reverse Gravity 	
Summon Nature's Ally VIII 	
Sunburst 	
Whirlwind 	
Word of Recall 	

9th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS 
Antipathy 	
Cure Critical Wounds, Mass	
Elemental Swarm 	
Foresight 	
Regenerate
Shambler 	
Shapechange 
Storm of Vengeance	
Summon Nature's Ally IX 	
Sympathy


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Feint Rules*



			
				Jhyrryl said:
			
		

> *177. What are the rules for feinting (previously described in the Bluff skill)?  I'm curious if they've added any modifiers for repeatedly feinting the same target. *




Dosn't look like there are any new modifiers.  Deffinately nothing about multiple attempts.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

jgsugden said:
			
		

> *179.) Does Wall of Force have a saving throw now (when used to 'capture' someone)? *




It no longer has that function, it has to be flat and unbroken.


----------



## dravot (Jun 13, 2003)

Kinda goofy, but how many times does the word 'bonus' show up on page 96?

I have an answer from Andy the Intern(tm) already for comparison purposes


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Fenes 2 said:
			
		

> *180: Did bards lose Magic Weapon and Greater Magic Weapon? *




This list above is direct from the book, if it's not there they don't have it.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Musrum said:
			
		

> *When will you be getting the DMG? *




Probably the same time as everyone else, if not a couple of days later.


----------



## dravot (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think you've done cleric spells yet!

1st-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Bane 	
Bless 	
Bless Water
Cause Fear 
Command 
Comprehend Languages 	Understand all spoken and written languages. 
Cure Light Wounds 
Curse Water 
Deathwatch 
Detect Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 
Detect Undead 
Divine Favor
Doom 
Endure Elements 
Entropic Shield 
Inflict Light Wounds	
Invisibility to Undead 
Magic Stone 
Magic Weapon 
Obscuring Mist 
Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 
Random Action 
Remove Fear
Sanctuary 		
Shield of Faith 	
Summon Monster I 

2nd-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Aid	
Animal Messenger	
Augury 	
Bull's Strength 	
Calm Emotions 	
Consecrate 	
Cure Moderate Wounds 	
Darkness 	
Death Knell 	
Delay Poison 	
Desecrate 	
Endurance 	
Enthrall 	
Find Traps 	
Gentle Repose 	
Hold Person	
Inflict Moderate Wounds 	
Lesser Restoration 	
Make Whole 	
Remove Paralysis 	
Resist Elements 	
Shatter	 
Shield Other 	
Silence 	
Sound Burst 	
Speak with Animals 	
Spiritual Weapon 	
Summon Monster II 	
Undetectable Alignment 	
Zone of Truth 	

3rd-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Animate Dead 	
Bestow Curse 	
Blindness/Deafness 	
Contagion 
Continual Flame 
Create Food and Water 
Cure Serious Wounds 
Daylight 
Deeper Darkness 
Dispel Magic 
Glyph of Warding 
Helping Hand 	
Inflict Serious Wounds 
Invisibility Purge 	
Locate Object	
Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 
Magic Vestment 	
Meld into Stone 	
Negative Energy Protection 	
Obscure Object 	
Prayer 	
Protection from Elements 	 
Remove Blindness/Deafness 	
Remove Curse 	
Remove Disease 	
Searing Light	
Speak with Dead 	
Speak with Plants 	
Stone Shape 	
Summon Monster III 	
Water Breathing 	
Water Walk 	
Wind Wall 	

4th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Air Walk 	
Control Water 	
Cure Critical Wounds 	
Death Ward 	
Dimensional Anchor 	
Discern Lies 	
Dismissal 	
Divination 	
Divine Power 	
Freedom of Movement 	
Giant Vermin 	
Greater Magic Weapon 	
Imbue with Spell Ability 	
Inflict Critical Wounds 	
Lesser Planar Ally 	
Neutralize Poison 	
Poison 	
Repel Vermin 	
Restoration 	
Sending 	
Spell Immunity 	
Status 	
Summon Monster IV 	
Tongues 	

5th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Atonement 	
Break Enchantment 	
Circle of Doom 	
Commune 	
Dispel Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 	
Ethereal Jaunt 	
Flame Strike 	
Greater Command 	
Hallow 	
Healing Circle	 
Insect Plague 	
Mark of Justice 	
Plane Shift 	
Raise Dead 	
Righteous Might 	
Scrying 	
Slay Living 	
Spell Resistance 	
Summon Monster V 	
True Seeing 	
Unhallow 	
Wall of Stone 	

6th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Animate Objects 	
Antilife Shell 	
Banishment	
Blade Barrier 	
Create Undead 	
Etherealness 	
Find the Path	
Forbiddance 	
Geas/Quest 	
Greater Dispelling 	
Greater Glyph of Warding 	
Harm 	
Heal 	
Heroes' Feast 	
Planar Ally 	
Summon Monster VI 	
Wind Walk 	
Word of Recall 	

7th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Blasphemy 	
Control Weather 	
Destruction 	
Dictum 	
Greater Restoration 
Greater Scrying 	
Holy Word 
Refuge 
Regenerate 	
Repulsion 	
Resurrection 	
Summon Monster VII 
Word of Chaos 	

8th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Antimagic Field 
Cloak of Chaos 	
Create Greater 	
Discern Location 	
Earthquake 	
Fire Storm 
Greater Planar Ally 
Holy Aura 
Mass Heal 
Shield of Law 	
Summon Monster VIII 	
Symbol 	
Unholy Aura 

9th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Astral Projection 
Energy Drain 	
Gate 	
Implosion 
Miracle 	
Soul Bind 	
Storm of Vengeance	
Summon Monster IX 	
True Resurrection


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

A'koss said:
			
		

> *I know this must sound like a broken record but thanks a whole heap for answering all these questions!
> 
> 181. Has shapechange... uh, changed at all? Can you still turn into any single object 200' in your longest dimension without restriction?*



*

You can turn into any single non-unique creature with no more than twice your level in Hit Dice (max 50)



			182. Has true resurrection changed? Is it the same cost (5000 gp diamond)?
		
Click to expand...



Now it's 25,000 GP worth of diamond dust.




			183. Are there any limitations on the number of items Disjunction can destroy?
		
Click to expand...



No




			184. I was told that Time Stop had changed, but your post seemed to indicate not? Is there anything you can tell that might have changed?
		
Click to expand...



This spell seems to make time cease to flow for everyone by you.  In fact, you speed up so greatly that all other creatures seem frozen, though they are actually still moving at their normal speeds.  You are free to act for 1d4+1 rounds of apparent time.  Normal and magical fire, cold, gas, and the like can still harm you.  While the time stop is in effect, other creatures are invulnerable to your attacks and spells; you cannot target such creatures with any attack or spell.  A spell that affects an area and has a duration longer than the remaining duration of the time stop (such as Cloudkill) have their normal effects on other creatures once the time stop ends.  Most spellcasters use the additional time to improve their defenses, summon allies, or flee from combat.

You cannot move or harm items held, carried, or word by a creature stuck in normal time, but yyou can affect any item that is not in another creature's possession.

you are undetectable while time stop lasts.  You cannot enter an area protected by an antimagic field while under the effect of time stop.*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

rjoyner6 said:
			
		

> *181) Did you accidentally leave Eagle's Splendor off the 2nd-level Bard spell list? *




These are not the typos your looking for.  It's fixed, sorry about that.  Double checked, everything else is good.


----------



## Kyamsil (Jun 13, 2003)

185?) Do Leap of the Clouds give anything apart from removing the height cap of your Jump skill?

186) Has the distribution of magic item creation feats changed or is Wondrous Item the one with the most items and have Craft Wand, Staff and Rod as 3 separate feats?

187) What are the rules on grappling?

188) Any changes to Turning Undead?How does the Sun domain power Greater Turning work now?

189) What effect does Two Weapon Fighting feat have? What happened with Ambidexterity?

190)Any changes to Combat Reflexes?

191)How many stunning attacks have a monk now?is it still one per monk level or has it been reduced?

192)Does the 5th level monk ability work against magical diseases now?

Thanks a lot for your replies


----------



## Gyoza Dog (Jun 13, 2003)

193) Are their any weapons that are finesseable apart from light weapons, rapier, spiked chain and whip?

194) Do any classes not have profession as a class skill?


----------



## Brekki (Jun 13, 2003)

195) Does Greater Magic Fang still apply to only 1 natural weapon ?


----------



## Kyamsil (Jun 13, 2003)

196) Another one I forgot... how does the monk's Wholeness of Body ability work now? Still 2hp/level? Or has it changed to work more like the paladin's Lay on Hands?

197) By the way, does Lay on Hands still work the same way?


----------



## jgsugden (Jun 13, 2003)

198.) Thunderstones (under special and superior items in the 3.0 PHB): Do they have a duration for the deafness?


----------



## Hawdy (Jun 13, 2003)

199) Does the Monk still have the Empty Body Ability on lvl 19 and has there been any changes ?

200) Does the Monk still have the Perfect Self Ability on lvl 20 and has there been any changes ?

Thanks for your awesome help ShadowStar


----------



## Farland (Jun 13, 2003)

*Entangle*

Sorry if someone already asked this, but have there been any changes to the spell Entangle?


----------



## jaldaen (Jun 13, 2003)

202) Can you give a short description of the following feats:

Agile
Deft Hands
Diligent
Improved Counterspell
Nimble Fingers
Self Sufficient

Thanks,
Jaldaen

PS: If you only want to do a selection of the above thats fine with me as well... I have a feeling many of these are +2/+2 to two skill feats...


----------



## Duke Frinn (Jun 13, 2003)

Does the paladin have the ability to send his mount to the celestial planes, and recall him?

What are the specifics of the Sai weapon?

Does Nebin still appear in the book?

Is Devis's picture still in the book?

Thanks!


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 13, 2003)

207) Did you just stay up all night answering our questions?

Thanks again.

208) In your free time, can you post the wiz/sor spell list? Probably a weekend project there.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for the infos on 3.5, Shadowstar!

Some questions (I hope it's no double post) from my side:

209: Are there changes to _Fly_?

210: _Meteor Swarm_, now a good level 9 spell?

211: Is _Creeping Doom_ clearly worded?

212: Casting time for _Firestorm_ still 1 round?

Thanks!


----------



## heirodule (Jun 13, 2003)

*Alchemy*

213. What is mechanically different about the Craft (Alchemy) skill? Is there some requirment that the user be a spellcaster for some of the effects? Which effects?


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 13, 2003)

214. What happened to Innuendo and Read Lips?

215. Any changes to the Summon Monster list?

216. Is Spell Mastery still the same?

217. Which are the standard Knowledge skills? Does it say you can/cannot take *10*?

218. Does spontaneously casting a metaspell still require a full-round action only (and don't take effect next round as a Summon spell?)


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 13, 2003)

*Monk-ey Business!!!*

Stunning Fist -- If the monk just gets the normal Stunning Fist feat at level 1, is the save DC still only based on monk levels, and how many times per day can it be used?

Any chance you can put up the whole 1-20 monk ability table?


----------



## youspoonybard (Jun 13, 2003)

the monk ability table has already been posted, or at least written out.


----------



## bret (Jun 13, 2003)

218) Have they added any new Rogue Special Abilities? If so, what do they do?

The old list is as follows:

Crippling Strike: Cause temporary STR damage on a Sneak Attack.

Defensive Roll: Take less damage from a single melee attack that would have otherwise killed the rogue.

Improved Evasion: Take half damage even on a failed save.

Opportunist: Make an Attack of Opportunity against melee combatant that just took damage from someone else.

Skill Mastery: Can always take 10 on some skills.

Slippery Mind: Allow a second saving throw against a spell resisted by Will.


219) What are the listed Knowledge skills, and which classes get them?

For reference, the list used to be: PHB59

Knowledge (Arcana): Bard, Cleric, Monk, Sorc, Wizard
Knowledge (Religion): Bard, Cleric, Paladin, Wizard
Knowledge (Nature): Bard, Druid, Ranger, Wizard
Knowledge (all skills): Bard, Wizard

Others listed in the skill description:
Architechure & Engineering
Geography
History
Local
Nobility & Royalty
The Planes


220) Has the martial weapons proficiency feat changed? There were rumors that it was changed to give proficiency with a group of weapons rather than a single weapon at a time.


----------



## rendarkin (Jun 13, 2003)

*Disjunction*

221) Does Mordenkainen's Disjunction automatically dispel spells (not magic items) or is there now some level check for dispelling?

Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## spellfilcher1 (Jun 13, 2003)

222)What does the Awaken spell do and how does it interact with the progression of animal companions based off the druids level?


----------



## Datt (Jun 13, 2003)

ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *No, your opponent does not get an AoO.  According to the book there are 2 events which trigger an attack of oppertunity, Moving out of a threatened square or performing an action in a threatened square.  Everything else will say explicitly in the text of the action. *




So is this to say that there are no longer 5' steps?


1 More question:

223)Could you give us a list of the Rogue Special Ablities?
Here is the 3.0 list:
Crippling Stirke
Defensive Roll
Improved Evasion
Opportunist
Skill Mastery
Slippery Mind
Feat

Many Thanks!


----------



## Haiwatta (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Monk-ey Business!!!*



			
				Jack Daniel said:
			
		

> *Any chance you can put up the whole 1-20 monk ability table? *




I wasn't able to find a complete list, but this is what I found so far (and please correct me if I'm wrong):

FoB = Flurry of Blows (different FoB's don't stack)
[xxx/yyy] = choose one of the two

lvl.   dmg.  special

1,    1d6,  FoB (like TWF, 1 extra att. at -2) [imp. grapple/stun. fist]
2,    1d6,  [combat refl./deflect arrows]
...
4,    1d8,  ki strike: magic weapon
5,    1d8,  FoB (1 extra att. at -1)
6,    1d8,  [imp. disarm/imp. trip]
...
8,   1d10
9,   1d10  FoB (1 extra att. at 0)
10, 1d10  ki strike: lawfull weapon
11, 1d10 FoB (2 extra att. at 0)
12,  2d6
...
16, 2d8, ki strike: adamantine weapon
...
20, 2d10

The UAB is gone, it's a normal BAB now. The new FoB takes care of the difference between the old UAB with the old and the new BAB with the new FoB.

Arjen.


----------



## Scarbonac (Jun 13, 2003)

224) OK, I'm trying too follow along like a good boy, but wading through so many posts has taken its toll on my brains; are druids limited to only _one_ animal companion at a time now? 


It doesn't seem clear to me from what's been posted thus far on the subject of druids and animal companions. If this has been properly answered here or elswhere, could someone please direct me to it?

[Edit: Changed # of question.]


----------



## Westwind (Jun 13, 2003)

225) What are the Paladin's skills?  I'm really curious to see if Sense Motive and Spot were added.


----------



## rendarkin (Jun 13, 2003)

Westwind said:
			
		

> *225) What are the Paladin's skills?  I'm really curious to see if Sense Motive and Spot were added. *




On his board Andy Collins said that 
"They went to classes that R&D would prefer to see as scouts, lookouts, or just generally "aware of their surroundings."

Specifically, the following classes have both Listen and Spot as class skills: Druid, Monk, Ranger, Rogue

Barbarians and bards have Listen, but not Spot, as a class skill."


----------



## DonAdam (Jun 13, 2003)

Here's the monk list that shadowstar posted on another thread (since I had to go looking for it to):

L1: Bonus Feat (Stunning Fist, Improved Grapple), Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike

L2: Bonus Feat (Combat Reflexes, Deflect Arrows), Evasion

L3: Still Mind

L4: Ki Strike (Magic), slow fall 20'

L5: Purity of Body

L6: Bonus Feat (Improved Disarm, Improved Trip)

L7: Wholeness of Body

L8: Slow fall 40'

L9: Improved Evasion

L10: Ki Strike (Lawful), slow fall 50'

L11: Diamond body, greater flurry

L12: Abundant step, slow fall 60'

L13: Diamond soul

L14: Slow fall 70'

L15: Quivering palm

L16: Ki strike (adamantine), slow fall 80'

L17: Timeless body, tongue of the sun and moon

L18: Slow fall 90'

L19: Empty body

L20: Perfect self, slow fall any distance.

The only thing that's not mentioned is unarmored speed and AC bonus. I presume that those are still the same.


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 13, 2003)

On Inspire Courage...  What kind of bonus does it provide?  Do multiple Inspire Courages stack?  Can two level 1 Bards sing Inspire Courage and get a total of +2 to hit and damage (+1 from each Inspire Courage going on)?


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 13, 2003)

DonAdam said:
			
		

> *
> L6: Bonus Feat (Improved Disarm, Improved Trip)
> *




Isn't giving them Improved Disarm a little ridiculous?  I mean, their unarmed attacks are already considered Tiny.  It doesn't seem worth it to me to try and Disarm as a Monk (unless you trying to disarm a dagger).

Has there been any revisions to Improved Disarm?

How about a revision to a Monk disarming with his unarmed attack?  Something like, "treat the Monks unarmed attack as a medium weapon for purposes of disarming" would be nice...  Or give them a +4 to disarm since they are training in it???  Anything?


----------



## Kai Lord (Jun 13, 2003)

226.  Is there a Ranger spell called Hunter's Mercy?


----------



## Skaros (Jun 13, 2003)

Here is a thread I started where I list the differences between the old and new bardic spell list, for ease of reference and point of discussion.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53365

FYI,

Skaros


----------



## superpriest (Jun 13, 2003)

Are you sure bards don't get _cure minor wounds_ ?


----------



## Mark Hindson (Jun 13, 2003)

*Statistics on the Sai*

(227)  Can you please provide the statistics on the Sai (including any special properties - i.e. bonuses to disarm, etc.).

Please include any differences for a small/ tiny Sai.


----------



## Delemental (Jun 13, 2003)

ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, my bad.  For sake of time I was making an assumption based on the text in Power Attack.  2-handed Weapons still only add x1.5 Strength Bonus to Damage but with Power Attack if you're wielding a 2 Handed Weapon you add twice the amount you subtract from your attack roll.*




Okay, just so I (and others) have got this straight...

The text you just gave us implies that only the bonus damage from Power Attack is doubled when you have a 2-Handed weapon, not all the damage.  So tell me if these examples are mechanically correct...

Using a fighter with a normal longsword and Str 18 (+4 mod) as an example.  Assume that the fighter in question has enough BAB to get the full +5 bonus from Power Attack.

Fighter attacking with longsword 1-handed, no PA: 1d8+4

Fighter with longsword 2-handed, no PA: 1d8+6 (4x1.5)

Fighter with longsword 1-handed, with PA: 1d8+9 (4+5)

Fighter with longsword 2-handed, with PA: 1d8+16 (4x1.5 + 5x2)

Does this look right?


----------



## Stalker0 (Jun 13, 2003)

228) Has the summon swarm spell (2nd level druid spell) been changed at all? Perhaps it now uses the new swarm subtype from the mm?


**BTW, at 250 questions I would suggest the mods go ahead and stop any more questions from being asked on this thread. I or someone else can make a new thread from 251 on. I figured someone industrious  could compile the changes listed in this thread and we can move to a different one. Its getting to the point where people whove just started reading can't keep up.


----------



## Stalker0 (Jun 13, 2003)

229) You said earlier that the run feat gives you x5 when running. Is that x5 for anyone, or just one more increase to the run multiplier?


----------



## TallTales (Jun 13, 2003)

*Bard Changes*

Could you please tell me if the bard's starting weapon profeciencies have changed from all simple plus one of (longbow, composite longbow, longsword, rapier, sap, short composite bow, short sword, shortbow, or whip)?

Also, could you please tell me if the bard's spell progression has changed from 

Per Day
2
3,0
3,1
3,2,0
3,3,1
3,3,2
3,3,2,0
3,3,3,1
3,3,3,2
3,3,3,2,0
3,3,3,3,1
3,3,3,3,2
3,3,3,3,2,0
4,3,3,3,3,1
4,4,3,3,3,2
4,4,4,3,3,2,0
4,4,4,4,3,3,1
4,4,4,4,4,3,2
4,4,4,4,4,4,3
4,4,4,4,4,4,4

Known
4
5,2
6,3
6,3,2
6,4,3
6,4,3
6,4,4,2
6,4,4,3
6,4,4,3
6,4,4,4,2
6,4,4,4,3
6,4,4,4,3
6,4,4,4,4,2
6,4,4,4,4,3
6,4,4,4,4,3
6,5,4,4,4,4,2
6,5,5,4,4,4,3
6,5,5,5,4,4,3
6,5,5,5,5,4,4
6,5,5,5,5,5,4

Thanks!


----------



## Hikaru (Jun 13, 2003)

*Bard*

230:

Could you give us more precision on the following bard spells?

Disguise Self (lvl. 1)
Glibness (lvl. 3)
Shout, Greater (lvl. 4)
Sympathetic Vibration (lvl. 4)

What do they do? What classes have access to them?

Thank you for alll the answers so far.


----------



## Kali (Jun 13, 2003)

How many skill points for each class?


----------



## rpace (Jun 13, 2003)

*231*

Rogue's Sneak:
231.   A friend was just reading through Unappoachable East and he noticed a few oddities in the stat block and language decribing a Thayan Slaver with Rogue levels (p39 for those with the book).  The description of the ability there is:


> *Sneak Attack [EX]:* If Reg Neroz catches his opponent flatfooted, he deals +6d6 sneak damage.



Heck -- I hate typing -- there's a scan of the stat block.

So - -could you check to see if the situations allowing a sneak have changed?


----------



## Shade (Jun 13, 2003)

The press release for the WOTC chat tonight includes the following tidbit:

"Paladins, meanwhile, gain perpetual access to their mounts – even in the middle of a dungeon. "

I hope this isn't referring to the +10 speed only.  Are any other details given?


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 13, 2003)

232) Are the BAB requisites for Improved and Greater Two Weapon fighting +6 and +11 and as other requisites "Two Weapon Fighting" and "Two Weapon Fighting, Improved Two weapon fighting" respectively?

(er. basically, what are the exact requisites for ITWF and GTWF)


----------



## Conaill (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Identify!*



			
				ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *Analyze Dweomer is a L6 Bard/Sor/Wiz spell.  It take 1 standard action to cast and lasts 1 round/level. It tells you pretty much everything mechanical about the item and it only gets a save if it's bearer wills it.
> 
> Identiy if a L1 Bard/Sor/Wiz L2 Magic spell.  1 Hour to cast, effects 1 object, and once again tells you everything (charges, powers, etc). *



Could you doublecheck these? That would be a _huge_ change to Identify, essentially making it like a slower Analyze Dweomer.

Is Analyze Dweomer no longer limited to one object or creature, but Identify _is_?

Do Clerics with the Magic domain still get to Identify for free (M/DF, i.e. using Divine Focus instead of a Material component)?


----------



## Marshall (Jun 13, 2003)

234.) Could you post the text for Mords Dysjunction?


----------



## Psifon (Jun 13, 2003)

Do metamagic feats stack on themselves.  Specifically do extend spell and empower spell still stack on themselves.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Humina humina humina.....

0th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS
Create Water
Cure Minor Wounds
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Guidance
Inflict Minor Wounds
Light
Mending
Purify Food and Drink
Read Magic
Resistance
Virtue

1st-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Bane 	
Bless 	
Bless Water
Cause Fear 
Command 
Comprehend Languages 	
Cure Light Wounds 
Curse Water 
Deathwatch 
Detect Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 
Detect Undead 
Divine Favor
Doom 
Endure Elements 
Entropic Shield 
Hide from Undead
Inflict Light Wounds	
Magic Stone 
Magic Weapon 
Obscuring Mist 
Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 
Remove Fear
Sanctuary 		
Shield of Faith 	
Summon Monster I 

2nd-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Aid	
Align Weapon
Augury 	
Bear's Endurance
Bull's Strength 	
Calm Emotions 	
Consecrate 	
Cure Moderate Wounds 	
Darkness 	
Death Knell 	
Delay Poison 	
Desecrate 	
Eagle's Splendor	
Enthrall 	
Find Traps 	
Gentle Repose 	
Hold Person	
Inflict Moderate Wounds 	
Make Whole 	
Owl's Wisdom
Remove Paralysis 	
Resist Energy
Restoration, Lesser	
Shatter	 
Shield Other 	
Silence 	
Sound Burst 	
Spiritual Weapon
Status 	
Summon Monster II 	
Undetectable Alignment 	
Zone of Truth 	

3rd-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Animate Dead 	
Bestow Curse 	
Blindness/Deafness 	
Contagion 
Continual Flame 
Create Food and Water 
Cure Serious Wounds 
Daylight 
Deeper Darkness 
Dispel Magic 
Glyph of Warding 
Helping Hand 	
Inflict Serious Wounds 
Invisibility Purge 	
Locate Object	
Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 
Magic Vestment 	
Meld into Stone 	
Obscure Object 	
Prayer 	
Protection from Energy	 
Remove Blindness/Deafness 	
Remove Curse 	
Remove Disease 	
Searing Light	
Speak with Dead 	
Stone Shape 	
Summon Monster III 	
Water Breathing 	
Water Walk 	
Wind Wall 	

4th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Air Walk 	
Control Water 	
Cure Critical Wounds 	
Death Ward 	
Dimensional Anchor 	
Discern Lies 	
Dismissal 	
Divination 	
Divine Power 	
Freedom of Movement 	
Giant Vermin 	
Imbue with Spell Ability 	
Inflict Critical Wounds 
Magic Weapon, Greater	
Neutralize Poison 	
Planar Ally, Lesser
Poison 	
Repel Vermin 	
Restoration 	
Sending 	
Spell Immunity 	
Summon Monster IV 	
Tongues 	

5th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Atonement 	
Break Enchantment 	
Command, Greater
Commune 	
Cure Light Wounds, Mass
Dispel Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 	
Disrupting Weapon
Flame Strike 	
Hallow 	
Inflict Light Wounds, Mass
Insect Plague 	
Mark of Justice 	
Plane Shift 	
Raise Dead 	
Righteous Might 	
Scrying 	
Slay Living 	
Spell Resistance 	
Summon Monster V 	
Symbol of Pain
Symbol of Sleep
True Seeing 	
Unhallow 	
Wall of Stone 	

6th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Animate Objects 	
Antilife Shell 	
Banishment
Bear's Endurance, Mass	
Blade Barrier 
Bull's Strength, Mass	
Create Undead 
Cure Moderate Wounds, Mass
Dispel Magic, Greater
Eagle's Splendor, Mass	
Find the Path	
Forbiddance 	
Geas/Quest 	
Glyph of Warding, Greater 	
Harm 	
Heal 	
Heroes' Feast 	
Planar Ally 	
Summon Monster VI 	
Symbol of Fear
Symbol of Persuasion
Undeath to Death
Wind Walk 	
Word of Recall 	

7th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Blasphemy 	
Control Weather 
Cure Serious Wounds, Mass	
Destruction 	
Dictum 	
Ethereal Jaunt	
Holy Word 
Inflict Serious Wounds, Mass
Refuge 
Regenerate 	
Repulsion 
Restoration, Greater	
Resurrection 
Scrying, Greater	
Summon Monster VII 
Symbol of Stunning
Symbol of Weakness
Word of Chaos 	

8th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Antimagic Field 
Cloak of Chaos 	
Create Greater Undead
Cure Critical Wounds, Mass
Dimensional Lock	
Discern Location 	
Earthquake 	
Fire Storm 
Holy Aura 
Planar Ally, Greater
Inflict Critical Wounds, Mass
Shield of Law 	
Spell Immunity, Greater
Summon Monster VIII 	
Symbol of Death
Symbol of Insanity	
Unholy Aura 

9th-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS 
Astral Projection 
Energy Drain 
Etherealness	
Gate 
Heal, Mass	
Implosion 
Miracle 	
Soul Bind 	
Storm of Vengeance	
Summon Monster IX 	
True Resurrection


----------



## Trainz@work (Jun 13, 2003)

(236) Could you please tell us what the _Blasphemy_ and _Holy Word_ (7th level cleric spells) spell effects are ?

They used to be QUITE unbalanced, beeing basically the good v.s. evil version of the same spell.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Kyamsil said:
			
		

> *185?) Do Leap of the Clouds give anything apart from removing the height cap of your Jump skill?
> *



*

Sorry, I misspoke there trying to do things from memory (always a bad idea when you're me).  There is no Leap of the Clouds ability, and the Jump mechanics have been dramatically changed.



			186) Has the distribution of magic item creation feats changed or is Wondrous Item the one with the most items and have Craft Wand, Staff and Rod as 3 separate feats?
		
Click to expand...



They are still 3 seperate feats and I don't have access to a Magic Item list so I can't tell you about the distribution.  I don't imagine that it's changed that much though.




			187) What are the rules on grappling?
		
Click to expand...


 They take up a little over a page in the books so I'd prefer not to type the whole thing.  Anything specific you want to know?




			188) Any changes to Turning Undead?How does the Sun domain power Greater Turning work now?
		
Click to expand...


Turning undead looks pretty much the same, there might have been some minor modifications to the table but nothing obvious or drastic.
Greater Turning destroys any Undead that would normaly have been turned by the Cleric.




			189) What effect does Two Weapon Fighting feat have? What happened with Ambidexterity?
		
Click to expand...



Two-Weapon Fighting now works just like Ambidexterity and Two-Weapon Fighting as feats.  There is no longer an Ambidexterity feat.




			190)Any changes to Combat Reflexes?
		
Click to expand...


 It has the same effect that it did in 3.0 and it allows you to perform AoO while Flat Footed.




			191)How many stunning attacks have a monk now?is it still one per monk level or has it been reduced?
		
Click to expand...



A monk can use Stunning Fist 1/day/Level + 1/day/4 Levels.




			192)Does the 5th level monk ability work against magical diseases now?
		
Click to expand...



No*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Gyoza Dog said:
			
		

> *193) Are their any weapons that are finesseable apart from light weapons, rapier, spiked chain and whip?*



*

No




			194) Do any classes not have profession as a class skill?
		
Click to expand...


*
Fighter and Barbarian


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> *195) Does Greater Magic Fang still apply to only 1 natural weapon ? *




You can either use it on one weapon as I described or you can give a +1 Bonus to all of a creature's natural weapons.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Kyamsil said:
			
		

> *196) Another one I forgot... how does the monk's Wholeness of Body ability work now? Still 2hp/level? Or has it changed to work more like the paladin's Lay on Hands?*



*

Still 2hp/level




			197) By the way, does Lay on Hands still work the same way?
		
Click to expand...


*
Nope, still Level x Cha Mod


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

jgsugden said:
			
		

> *198.) Thunderstones (under special and superior items in the 3.0 PHB): Do they have a duration for the deafness? *




1 Hour


----------



## Caliban (Jun 13, 2003)

235.)  Is a 1 an autofail on a Saving Throw?   Is a 20 an Auto-Succeed on a Saving Throw?


----------



## MasterLich (Jun 13, 2003)

The cure mass spells that the clerics now get, are they able to be spontaneously castable ala a regular cure moderate wounds spell?? According to the rules of a cleric they can spontanously cast spells with the "cure" in it, thus only cure light, moderate, serious, and critical spells, but not Heal even though it cures them as well.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Hawdy said:
			
		

> *199) Does the Monk still have the Empty Body Ability on lvl 19 and has there been any changes ?*



*

Empty Body allows your to become Ethereal for 1 round/monk level/day.




			200) Does the Monk still have the Perfect Self Ability on lvl 20 and has there been any changes ?
		
Click to expand...



Here's the new Perfect Self

At 20th level, a monk has tuned her body with skill and quasi-magical abilities to the point that she becomes a magical creature.  She is forevermore treated as an outsider (an extraplanar creature) rather than as a humanoid for the purpose of spells and magical effects.  For instance, charm person does not affect her.  Additionally, the monk gains damage reduction 10/magic, which allows her to ignore (instantly regenerate) the first 10 points of damage from any attack made by a creature that dosn't have similar damage reduction.  Unlike other outsiders, the monk can still be brought back from the dead as if she were a member of her previous creature type.*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Entangle*



			
				Farland said:
			
		

> *Sorry if someone already asked this, but have there been any changes to the spell Entangle? *




There is no longer an Attack or Dex penalty to entangled characters (at least not in the spell description) and the caster no longer needs to make a concentrate check to maintain the Entangle while casting.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Agile - +2/+2 Balance, Escape
Deft Hands - +2/+2 Sleight of Hand, Use Rope
Diligent - +2/+2 Appraise, Decipher Script
Improved Counterspell - You can counterspell with any equal or higher level spell from the same school
Nimble Fingers - +2/+2 Disable Device, Open Lock
Self Sufficient - +2/+2 Heal, Survival


----------



## Apok (Jun 13, 2003)

237)  Can neutral or good-aligned Rangers take their own race as a Favored Enemy, or is that still limited to Rangers of evil alignment?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Duke Frinn said:
			
		

> *Does the paladin have the ability to send his mount to the celestial planes, and recall him?*



*

Yes




			What are the specifics of the Sai weapon?
		
Click to expand...



1d4 x2 10' Range Bludgeoning.  +4 for opposed Disarm rolls.




			Does Nebin still appear in the book?
		
Click to expand...


Nebin?




			Is Devis's picture still in the book?
		
Click to expand...



Yes, but he is no longer in the Bard section.*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> *207) Did you just stay up all night answering our questions?*



*

No, only till 2 (which is when I normally get to be anyway)




			208) In your free time, can you post the wiz/sor spell list? Probably a weekend project there.
		
Click to expand...


*
Deffinately a weekend project unless someone posts the 3.0 list.


----------



## Skaros (Jun 13, 2003)

I've taken the new spell lists so nicely supplied by Shadowstar, and listed the differences from the 3.0 spell lists in separate threads.

I linked to the bard diferences earlier, and here we go for:

Druids:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53370

Clerics:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53393


----------



## Steverooo (Jun 13, 2003)

*Knowledge*

Rogues now have Knowledge (Local), and Rangers picked up Knowledge (Dungeoneering, Geography) in addition to their previous Knowledge (Nature).  Do all classes now have a Knowledge skill?

Do Fighters get Knowledge (History)?

Does the skills section now list what can be done with various Knowledge skills?

If so, what does Knowledge (Dungeonerring) do, and how is it used?

Thanks!


----------



## Branduil (Jun 13, 2003)

238) How do daggers work for halflings now? Do they only do d3 damage?

239) How does Jump work now? Is it like d20 Modern, where you have different DCs for different lengthed jumps?


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 13, 2003)

240) What is the exact wording of Weapon Finesse?


----------



## Destil (Jun 13, 2003)

*3E Spells with one line descriptions*

It's long... but here goes:


			
				ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, only till 2 (which is when I normally get to be anyway)
> 
> Deffinately a weekend project unless someone posts the 3.0 list. *



Ask ad ye shall receive (since I was quite interested in how things will be distrubuted amoung schools now, as well). No need to mention if the one line description has changed, but it should at least make it fairly clear when a spell has simply changed names...

SORCERER AND WIZARD SPELLS

0-LEVEL SORCERER AND WIZARD SPELLS (Cantrips)   
Abjur
*Resistance *	Subject gains +1 on saving throws. 
Conj
*Ray of Frost	*Ray deals 1d3 cold damage. 
Div
*Detect Poison *	Detects poison in one creature or small object. 
Ench
*Daze *		Creature loses next action. 
Evoc
*Flare *		Dazzles one creature (-1 attack). 
*Light *		Object shines like a torch. 
Illus     	Dancing Lights 	Figment torches or other lights. 
*Ghost Sound 	*Figment sounds. 
Necro
*Disrupt Undead* 	Deals 1d6 damage to one undead. 
Trans
*Mage Hand 	*5-pound telekinesis. 
*Mending 	*	Makes minor repairs on an object. 
*Open/Close 	*Opens or closes small or light things. 
Univ
*Arcane Mark *	Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible). 
*Detect Magic 	*Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft. 
*Prestidigitation *	Performs minor tricks. 
*Read Magic *	Read scrolls and spellbooks. 

1st-LEVEL SORCERER AND WIZARD SPELLS   
Abjur
*Alarm 	*	Wards an area for 2 hours/level. 
*Endure Elements *	Ignores 5 damage/round from one energy type. 
*Hold Portal *	Holds door shut. 
*Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law *+2 AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders. 
*Shield *		Invisible disc gives cover and blocks magic missiles. 
Conj
*Grease 		*Makes 10-ft. square or one object slippery. 
*Mage Armor *	Gives subject +4 armor bonus. 
*Mount 		*Summons riding horse for 2 hr./level. 
*Obscuring Mist *	Fog surrounds the caster. 
*Summon Monster I *Calls outsider to fight for the caster. 
*Unseen Servant 	*Creates invisible force that obeys the caster’s commands. 
Div
*Comprehend Languages* Understands all spoken and written languages. 
*Detect Secret 	*Doors Reveals hidden doors within 60 ft. 
*Detect Undead *	Reveals undead within 60 ft. 
*Identify* 		Determines single feature of magic item. 
*True Strike *	Adds +20 bonus to the caster’s next attack roll. 
Ench *     	Charm Person *	Makes one person the caster’s friend. 
*Hypnotism 	*Fascinates 2d4 HD of creatures. 
*Sleep 	*	Put 2d4 HD of creatures into comatose slumber. 
Evoc
*Floating Disk 	*3-ft.-diameter horizontal disk that holds 100 lb./level. 
*Magic Missile 	*1d4+1 damage; +1 missile/two levels above 1st (max 5). 
Illus
*Change Self *	Changes the caster’s appearance. 
*Color Spray 	*Knocks unconscious, blinds, or stuns 1d6 weak creatures. 
*Magical Aura *	Grants object false magic aura. 
*Silent Image *	Creates minor illusion of the caster’s design. 
*Undetectable * Masks magic item's aura. 
*Ventriloquism 	*Throws voice for 1 min./level. 
Necro     	Cause Fear[/b] 	One creature flees for 1d4 rounds. 
*Chill Touch 	*1 touch/level deals 1d6 damage and possibly 1 Str damage. 
*Ray of Enfeeblement *Ray reduces Str by 1d6 points +1 point/two levels. 
Trans
*Animate Rope 	*Makes a rope move at the caster’s command. 
*Burning Hands *	1d4 fire damage/level (max: 5d4). 
*Enlarge 	*	Object or creature grows +10%/level (max +50%). 
*Erase 	*	Mundane or magical writing vanishes. 
*Expeditious Retreat *Doubles the caster’s speed. 
*Feather Fall 	*Objects or creatures fall slowly. 
*Jump 	*	Subject gets +30 on Jump checks. 
*Magic Weapon *	Weapon gains +1 bonus. 
*Message *		Whispered conversation at distance. 
*Reduce *		Object or creature shrinks 10%/level (max 50%). 
*Shocking Grasp *	Touch delivers 1d8 +1/level electricity. 
*           	Spider Climb* 	Grants ability to walk on walls and ceilings. 

2ND-LEVEL SORCERER AND WIZARD SPELLS   
Abjur
*	Arcane Lock * Magically locks a portal or chest. 
*  	Obscure Object 	* Masks object against divination. 
*Protection from Arrows *Subject immune to most ranged attacks. 
*Resist Elements *	Ignores 12 damage/round from one energy type. 
Conj
*      	Acid Arrow *	Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round + 1 
round/three levels. 
*Fog Cloud 	*Fog obscures vision. 
*           	Glitterdust 	*Blinds creatures, outlines invisible creatures. 
*         	Summon Monster II *Calls outsider to fight for the caster. 
*       	Summon Swarm 	*Summons swarm of small crawling or flying creatures. 
*     	Web 		*Fills 20-ft-radius spread with sticky spider webs. 
Div
*    	Detect Thoughts 	*Allows "listening" to surface thoughts. 
*  	Locate Object 	*Senses direction toward object (specific or type). 
*           	See Invisibility *	Reveals invisible creatures or objects. 
Ench
*   	Hideous Laughter *	Subject loses actions for 1d3 rounds. 
Evoc
*	Continual Flame *	Makes a permanent, heatless torch. 
*Darkness *		20-ft. radius of supernatural darkness. 
* 	Daylight *		60-ft. radius of bright light. 
*        	Flaming Sphere* 	Rolling ball of fire, 2d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level. 
*           	Shatter 	*	Sonic vibration damages objects or crystalline creatures. 
Illus
*	Blur *		Attacks miss subject 20% of the time. 
*           	Hypnotic Pattern *	Fascinates 2d4+1 HD/level of creatures. 
*  	Invisibility *	Subject is invisible for 10 min./level or until it attacks. 
*Magic Mouth 	*Speaks once when triggered. 
*        	Minor Image 	*As silent image, plus some sound. 
*     	Mirror Image 	*Creates decoy duplicates of the caster (1d4 +1/three levels, 
max 8). 
*  	Misdirection *	Misleads divinations for one creature or object. 
*Trap 	*	Makes item seem trapped. 
Necro
*Ghoul Touch *	Paralyzes one subject, who exudes stench (-2 penalty) 
nearby. 
*           	Scare 		*Panics creatures up to 5 HD (15-ft. radius). 
*        	Spectral Hand *	Creates disembodied glowing hand to deliver touch attacks. 
Trans     	Alter Self 	[/b]	As change self, plus more drastic changes. 
*     	Blindness/Deafness *Makes subject blind or deaf. 
*  	Bull's Strength *	Subject gains 1d4+1 Str for 1 hr./level. 
*Cat's Grace *	Subject gains 1d4+1 Dex for 1 hr./level. 
*          	Darkvision *	See 60 ft. in total darkness. 
*        	Endurance *	Gain 1d4+1 Con for 1 hr./level. 
*     	Knock 		*Opens locked or magically sealed door. 
*  	Levitate 	*	Subject moves up and down at the caster’s direction. 
*           	Pyrotechnics 	*Turns fire into blinding light or choking smoke. 
*        	Rope Trick 	*Up to eight creatures hide in extradimensional space. 
*     	Whispering Wind 	*Sends a short message one mile/level. 

3rd-LEVEL SORCERER AND WIZARD SPELLS   
Abjur
*   	Dispel Magic *	Cancels magical spells and effects. 
*       	Explosive Runes *	Deals 6d6 damage when read. 
*     	Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law *As protection spells, but 10-ft. 
radius and 10 min./level. 
*   	Nondetection 	*Hides subject from divination, scrying. 
* 	Protection from Elements *Absorb 12 damage/level from one kind of energy. 
Conj
*      	Flame Arrow 	*Shoots flaming projectiles (extra damage) or fiery bolts 
(4d6 damage). 
*        	Phantom Steed *	Magical horse appears for 1 hour/level. 
*Sepia Snake Sigil 	*Creates text symbol that immobilizes reader. 
*     	Sleet Storm 	*Hampers vision and movement. 
*Stinking Cloud 	*Nauseating vapors, 1 round/level. 
*  	Summon Monster III *Calls outsider to fight for the caster. 
Div
*       	Clairaudience/Clairvoyance *Hear or see at a distance for 1 min./level. 
*        	Tongues *		Speak any language. 
Ench
*	Hold Person 	*Holds one person helpless; 1 round/level. 
* 	Suggestion 	*Compels subject to follow stated course of action. 
Evoc
*      	Fireball 		*1d6 damage per level, 20-ft. radius. 
*        	Gust of Wind 	*Blows away or knocks down smaller creatures. 
*     	Lightning Bolt *	Electricity deals 1d6 damage/level. 
*Tiny Hut 		*Creates shelter for 10 creatures.
*           	Wind Wall 	*Deflects arrows, smaller creatures, and gases. 
Illus     	Displacement 	[/b]Attacks miss subject 50%. 
*        	Illusory Script 	*Only intended reader can decipher. 
*     	Invisibility Sphere *Makes everyone within 10 ft. invisible. 
*  	Major Image 	*As silent image, plus sound, smell and thermal effects. 
Necro
*     	Gentle Repose 	*Preserves one corpse. 
*     	Halt Undead *	Immobilizes undead for 1 round/level. 
*        	Vampiric Touch 	*Touch deals 1d6/two caster levels; caster gains damage as hp. 
Trans
*     	Blink *		The caster randomly vanishes and reappears for 1 
round/level. 
*        	Fly 		*Subject flies at speed of 90. 
*  	Gaseous Form *	Subject becomes insubstantial and can fly slowly. 
*     	Greater Magic Weapon *+1/three levels (max +5). 
*           	Haste 		*Extra partial action and +4 AC. 
*        	Keen Edge 	*Doubles normal weapon's threat range. 
*          	Secret Page 	*Changes one page to hide its real content. 
*        	Shrink Item *	Object shrinks to one-twelfth size. 
*     	Slow 		*One subject/level takes only partial actions, -2 AC, -2 
melee rolls. 
*    	Water Breathing 	*Subjects can breathe underwater. 

4th-LEVEL SORCERER AND WIZARD SPELLS   
Abjur     	Dimensional Anchor [/b]Bars extradimensional movement. 
*           	Fire Trap 		*Opened object deals 1d4 +1/level damage. 
*        	Minor Globe of Invulnerability *Stops 1st- through 3rd-level spell effects. 
*     	Remove Curse 	*Frees object or person from curse. 
*  	Stoneskin 		*Stops blows, cuts, stabs, and slashes. 
Conj
*Evard's Black Tentacles* 	1d4 +1/level tentacles grapple randomly within 15 ft. 
*           	Minor Creation *	Creates one cloth or wood object. 
*       	Secure Shelter *	Creates sturdy cottage.
*Solid Fog *		Blocks vision and slows movement. 
*     	Summon Monster IV *Calls outsider to fight for the caster. 
Div
*       	Arcane Eye *	Invisible floating eye moves 30 ft./round. 
*        	Detect Scrying 	*Alerts the caster of magical eavesdropping. 
*     	Locate Creature *	Indicates direction to familiar creature. 
*  	Scrying 	*	Spies on subject from a distance. 
[bEnch[/u]
*      	Charm Monster 	*Makes monster believe it is the caster’s ally. 
*        	Confusion 	*	Makes subject behave oddly for 1 round/level. 
*     	Emotion 	*	Arouses strong emotion in subject. 
*  	Lesser Geas *	Commands subject of 7 HD or less. 
Evoc
*      	Fire Shield *	Creatures attacking the caster take fire damage; the caster is 
protected from heat or cold. 
*        	Ice Storm 	*	Hail deals 5d6 damage in cylinder 40 ft. across. 
*     	Resilient Sphere *	Force globe protects but traps one subject. 
*  	Shout 	*	Deafens all within cone and deals 2d6 damage. 
*Wall of Fire 	*Deals 2d4 fire damage out to 10 ft. and 1d4 out to  20 ft. 
Passing through wall deals 2d6 +1/level. 
*           	Wall of Ice 	*Ice plane creates wall with 15 hp +3/level, or hemisphere 
can trap creatures inside. 
Illus
*  	Hallucinatory Terrain *Makes one type of terrain appear like another (field into 
forest, etc.). 
*     	Illusory Wall 	*Wall, floor, or ceiling looks real, but anything can pass 
through. 
*  	Improved Invisibility *As invisibility, but subject can attack and stay invisible. 
*Phantasmal Killer *Fearsome illusion kills subject or deals 3d6 damage. 
*           	Rainbow Pattern 	*Lights prevent 24 HD of creatures from attacking or 
moving away. 
*           	Shadow Conjuration* Mimics conjuring below 4th level. 
Necro     *	Contagion 	*	Infects subject with chosen disease. 
*           	Enervation* 	Subject gains 1d4 negative levels. 
*        	Fear 	*	Subjects within cone flee for 1 round/level. 
Trans
*	Bestow Curse 	*-6 to an ability; -4 on attacks, saves, and checks; or 50% 
chance of losing each action. 
*           	Dimension Door* 	Teleports the caster and up to 500 lb. 
*        	Mnemonic Enhancer *Prepares extra spells or retains one just cast.  Wizard 
only. 
*	Polymorph Other *	Gives one subject a new form. 
*        	Polymorph Self *	The caster assumes a new form. 

5th-LEVEL SORCERER AND WIZARD SPELLS   
Abjur
*     	Dismissal 	*	Forces a creature to return to native plane. 
Conj
*   	Cloudkill 	*	Kills 3 HD or less; 4-6 HD save or die. 
[/]Faithful Hound 	[/b]Phantom dog can guard, attack.
*     	Lesser Planar Binding *Traps outsider until it performs a task. 
*  	Major Creation 	*As minor creation, plus stone and metal. 
*           	Summon Monster V *Calls outsider to fight for the caster. 
*Secret Chest *	Hides expensive chest on Ethereal Plane; the caster retrieves 
it at will.
*        	Wall of Iron 	*30 hp/four levels; can topple onto foes. 
*     	Wall of Stone 	*Creates a stone wall that can be shaped. 
Div
*	Contact Other Plane *Ask question of extraplanar entity. 
*	Prying Eyes 	*1d4 floating eyes +1/level scout for the caster. 
*           	Telepathic Bond *	Link lets allies communicate. 
Ench
*   	Dominate Person 	*Controls humanoid telepathically. 
*     	Feeblemind	*Subject's Int drops to 1. 
*  	Hold Monster *	As hold person, but any creature. 
*Mind Fog 	*	Subjects in fog get -10 Wis, Will checks. 
Evoc
*	Cone of Cold 	*1d6 cold damage/level. 
*       	Interposing Hand *	Hand provides 90% cover against one opponent.
*Sending 		*Delivers short message anywhere, instantly. 
*        	Wall of Force *	Wall is immune to damage. 
Illus
*     	Dream 		*Sends message to anyone sleeping. 
*        	False Vision 	*Fools scrying with an illusion. 
*     	Greater Shadow Conjuration *As shadow conjuration, but up to 4th level and 
40% real. 
*       	Mirage Arcana *	As hallucinatory terrain, plus structures. 
*    	Nightmare 	*Sends vision dealing 1d10 damage, fatigue. 
* 	Persistent Image *	As major image, but no concentration required. 
*           	Seeming 		*Changes appearance of one person/two levels. 
*        	Shadow Evocation *Mimics evocation less than 5th level. 
Necro
*	Animate Dead 	*Creates undead skeletons and zombies. 
*  	Magic Jar 	*	Enables possession of another creature. 
Trans
*     	Animal Growth 	*One animal/two levels doubles in size, HD. 
*        	Fabricate 	*	Transforms raw materials into finished items. 
*     	Passwall 	*	Breaches walls 1 ft. thick/level. 
*  	Stone Shape 	*Sculpts stone into any form. 
*Telekinesis 	*Lifts or moves 25 lb./level at long range. 
*           	Teleport *		Instantly transports the caster anywhere. 
*        	Transmute Mud to Rock *Transforms two 10-ft. cubes/level. 
*     	Transmute Rock to Mud *Transforms two 10-ft. cubes/level. 
Univ
*	Permanency 	*Makes certain spells permanent; costs XP. 

6th-LEVEL SORCERER AND WIZARD SPELLS   
Abjur
*     	Antimagic Field *	Negates magic within 10 ft. 
*        	Globe of Invulnerability *As minor globe, plus 4th level. 
*     	Greater Dispelling *As dispel magic, but +20 on check. 
*  	Guards and Wards *Array of magic effects protect area. 
*Repulsion 		*Creatures can't approach the caster. 
Conj
*     	Acid Fog 		*Fog deals acid damage. 
*        	Planar Binding *	As lesser planar binding, but up to 16 HD. 
*     	Summon Monster VI *Calls outsider to fight for the caster. 
Div
*	Analyze Dweomer *Reveals magical aspects of subject. 
*	Legend Lore 	*Learn tales about a person, place, or thing. 
*           	True Seeing 	*See all things as they really are. 
Ench
*   	Geas/Quest 	*As lesser geas, plus it affects any creature. 
*     	Mass Suggestion *	As suggestion, plus one/level subjects. 
Evoc
*      	Chain Lightning 	*1d6 damage/level; secondary bolts. 
*        	Contingency 	*Sets trigger condition for another spell. 
*     	Forceful Hand *	Hand pushes creatures away.
*Freezing Sphere 	*Freezes water or deals cold damage. 
Illus
*     	Greater Shadow Evocation *As shadow evocation, but up to 5th level. 
*        	Mislead 		*Turns the caster invisible and creates illusory double. 
*     	Permanent Image 	*Includes sight, sound, and smell. 
*          	Programmed Image *As major image, plus triggered by event. 
*        	Project Image 	*Illusory double can talk and cast spells. 
*     	Shades 	*	As shadow conjuration, but up to 5th level and 60% real. 
*  	Veil 		*Changes appearance of group of creatures. 
Necro
*     	Circle of Death *	Kills 1d4 HD/level. 
Trans
*  	Control Water 	*Raises or lowers bodies of water. 
*     	Control Weather *	Changes weather in local area. 
*  	Disintegrate 	*Makes one creature or object vanish. 
*Eyebite 		*Charm, fear, sicken or sleep one subject. 
*           	Flesh to Stone 	*Turns subject creature into statue. 
*        	Lucubration *	Recalls spell of 5th level or less. Wizard Only.
*	Mass Haste 	*As haste, affects one/level subjects. 
*     	Move Earth 	*Digs trenches and build hills. 
*        	Stone to Flesh 	*Restores petrified creature. 
*     	Transformation *	The caster gains combat bonuses. 

7th-LEVEL SORCERER AND WIZARD SPELLS   
Abjur
*     	Banishment 	*Banishes 2 HD/level extraplanar creatures. 
*        	Sequester 	*	Subject is invisible to sight and scrying. 
*     	Spell Turning 	*Reflect 1d4+6 spell levels back at caster. 
Conj
*      	Instant Summons 	*Prepared object appears in the caster’s hand. 
*        	Magnificent Mansion *Door leads to extradimensional mansion. 
*     	Phase Door 	*Invisible passage through wood or stone. 
*  	Power Word, Stun *Stuns creature with up to 150 hp. 
*           	Summon Monster VII* Calls outsider to fight for the caster. 
Div
*    	Greater Scrying *	As scrying, but faster and longer. 
*     	Vision 		*As legend lore, but quicker and strenuous. 
Ench
*      	Insanity 	*	Subject suffers continuous confusion. 
Evoc
*   	Delayed Blast Fireball* 1d6 fire damage/level; the caster can delay blast for 5 
rounds. 
*     	Grasping Hand *	Hand provides cover, pushes, or grapples.
*	Forcecage 	*	Cube of force imprisons all inside. 
*           	Prismatic Spray 	*Rays hit subjects with variety of effects. 
* 	Mord’s Sword *		Floating magic blade strikes opponents. 
Illus
*     	Mass Invisibility *	As invisibility, but affects all in range. 
*        	Shadow Walk* 	Step into shadow to travel rapidly. 
*     	Simulacrum *	Creates partially real double of a creature. 
Necro
*Control Undead 	*Undead don't attack the caster while under the caster’s 
command. 
*           	Finger of Death* 	Kills one subject. 
Trans
*     	Ethereal Jaunt* 	The caster becomes ethereal for 1 round/level. 
*        	Plane Shift *	Up to eight subjects travel to another plane. 
*     	Reverse Gravity 	*Objects and creatures fall upward. 
*  	Statue 	*	Subject can become a statue at will. 
*           	Teleport without Error *As teleport, but no off-target arrival. 
*        	Vanish *		As teleport, but affects a touched object. 
Univ
*	Limited Wish 	*Alters reality-within spell limits. 

8th-LEVEL SORCERER AND WIZARD SPELLS   
Abjur
*     	Mind Blank 	*Subject is immune to mental/emotional magic and scrying. 
*        	Prismatic Wall 	*Wall's colors have array of effects. 
*     	Protection from Spells *Confers +8 resistance bonus. 
Conj
*      	Greater Planar Binding *As lesser planar binding, but up to 24 HD. 
*        	Incendiary Cloud 	*Cloud deals 4d6 fire damage/round. 
*     	Maze 	*	Traps subject in extradimensional maze. 
*  	Power Word, Blind* Blinds 200 hp worth of creatures. 
*           	Summon Monster VIII* Calls outsider to fight for the caster. 
*        	Trap the Soul* 	Imprisons subject within gem. 
Div
*       	Discern Location *	Exact location of creature or object. 
Ench
*   	Antipathy 	*	Object or location affected by spell repels certain creatures. 
*     	Binding 	*	Array of techniques to imprison a creature. 
*  	Demand 	*	As sending, plus the caster can send suggestion. 
*           	Mass Charm 	*As charm monster, but all within 30 ft. 
*        	Irresistible Dance *	Forces subject to dance. 
*     	Sympathy*		Object or location attracts certain creatures. 
Evoc
*      	Clenched Fist *	Large hand attacks the caster’s foes. 
*        	Telekinetic Sphere* As resilient sphere, but the caster moves sphere 
telekinetically. 
*         	Sunburst 	*	Blinds all within 10 ft., deals 3d6 damage. 
Illus
*	Screen 	*	Illusion hides area from vision, scrying. 
Necro
*     	Clone 	*	Duplicate awakens when original dies. 
*        	Horrid Wilting *	Deals 1d8 damage/level within 30 ft. 
Trans
*	Etherealness *	Travel to Ethereal Plane with companions. 
*  	Iron Body *		The caster’s body becomes living iron. 
*Polymorph Any Object* Changes any subject into anything else. 
Univ
*      	Symbol *		Triggered runes have array of effects. 

9th-LEVEL SORCERER AND WIZARD SPELLS   
Abjur
*  	Disjunction *	Dispels magic, disenchants magic items.
*Freedom *	Releases creature suffering imprisonment. 
*        	Imprisonment *	Entombs subject beneath the earth. 
*     	Prismatic Sphere *	As prismatic wall, but surrounds on all sides. 
Conj
*      	Gate 	*	Connects two planes for travel or summoning. 
*        	Power Word, Kill *	Kills one tough subject or many weak ones. 
*     	Summon Monster IX* Calls outsider to fight for the caster. 
Div
*       	Foresight *		"Sixth sense" warns of impending danger. 
Ench
*   	Dominate Monster *As dominate person, but any creature. 
Evoc
*	Crushing Hand *	As interposing hand, but stronger. 
* 	Meteor Swarm *	Deals 24d6 fire damage, plus bursts. 
Illus
*     	Weird 		*As phantasmal killer, but affects all within 30 ft. 
Necro
*  	Astral Projection 	*Projects the caster and companions into Astral Plane. 
*     	Energy Drain* 	Subject gains 2d4 negative levels. 
*  	Soul Bind 	*	Traps newly dead soul to prevent resurrection. 
*Wail of the Banshee *Kills one creature/level. 
Trans
*     	Refuge 		Alters item to transport its possessor to the caster. 
Shapechange Transforms the caster into any creature, and change forms once per round. 
           	Teleportation Circle 	Circle teleports any creature inside to designated spot. 
        	Temporal Stasis 	Puts subject into suspended animation. 
     	Time Stop 		The caster acts freely for 1d4+1 rounds. 
Univ 
     	Wish 		As limited wish, but with fewer limits.

EDIT: Added formating.
Note: Pulled these from the SDR, so they lack proper names. Added Evard back in, though. That's always been a favriote of mine....
EDIT: Format, again*


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 13, 2003)

ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *
> Additionally, the monk gains damage reduction 10/magic, which allows her to ignore (instantly regenerate) the first 10 points of damage from any attack made by a creature that dosn't have similar damage reduction.
> *




Is this how Damage Reduction used to work?  Does DR "regenerate" HP?  I always played that it absorbs the damage.  For example:

A person with DR 10 gets hit by a dagger, and it does 4 points of damage.  If DR is a "regenerate" effect, you actually take the 4 points of damage but instantly heal it.  He attack penetrates you.  But the way we've been playing is that 4 points of damage don't penetrate you.  If it had been 11 points of damage, only 1 point would have penetrated.

This is important for poison.  If a poisoned dagger hits someone with "regenerate-type" DR, then they will be poisoned as the blade penetrates them.  The HP damage might be healed, but the blade still penetrated and the poison is now in their system.  However, the way we play it is, if you don't do at least 1 point of damage vs. the DR, the blade doesn't cut into you, thus the poison doesn't get into your bloodstream.

Any mention on this?


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 13, 2003)

Destil, was it necessary to put the spell description after each spell?  Don't you just want to know the new and removed spells?  It looks kind of sloppy to read with the spell description right next to the spell IMO.  You might want to clean that up some, and maybe instead add the schools next to it in parenthesis?  Just a suggestion


----------



## Petrosian (Jun 13, 2003)

241) Is it true that sorcerers can swap out known spells at some levels?

242) if it is true, is there any explanation or fluff text for what this represents in game and can you briefly summarize or paraphrase it?


----------



## jgsugden (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think we've done paladin or ranger spell lists yet.

Your efforts are greatly appreciated. There must be some way to turn all this effort into some good publicity for your company ...

PALADIN SPELLS

1st-LEVEL PALADIN SPELLS 
Bless 	 
Bless Water 	
Bless Weapon 	 
Create Water 	
Cure Light Wounds 
Detect Poison 	
Detect Undead 	 
Divine Favor 	
Endure Elements 	
Magic Weapon 	
Protection from Evil 	
Read Magic 	 
Resistance 	 
Virtue 	

2nd-LEVEL PALADIN SPELLS 
Delay Poison	
Remove Paralysis 	
Resist Elements 	
Shield Other 	 
Undetectable Alignment 	 

3rd-LEVEL PALADIN SPELLS 
Cure Moderate Wounds 	
Discern Lies 	 
Dispel Magic 	 
Greater Magic Weapon	
Heal Mount 	 
Magic Circle against Evil 	
Prayer 	
Remove Blindness/Deafness 	 

4th-LEVEL PALADIN SPELLS 
Cure Serious Wounds 	
Death Ward 	
Dispel Evil 	
Freedom of Movement 	
Holy Sword 	
Neutralize Poison 	
*Paladin's maximum effective caster level is 10 

RANGER SPELLS

1st-LEVEL RANGER SPELLS 
Alarm 	
Animal Friendship 	
Delay Poison 	
Detect Animals or Plants 	
Detect Snares and Pits 	
Entangle 	
Magic Fang 	
Pass without Trace 	 
Read Magic 	 
Resist Elements 	
Speak with Animals 	
Summon Nature's Ally I 	 

2nd-LEVEL RANGER SPELLS 
Animal Messenger 	
Cure Light Wounds 	
Detect Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 	
Hold Animal 	
Protection from Elements 	
Sleep 	
Snare 	
Speak with Plants 	
Summon Nature's Ally II 	

3rd-LEVEL RANGER SPELLS 
Control Plants 	
Cure Moderate Wounds	
Diminish Plants 	
Greater Magic Fang 	
Neutralize Poison 	
Plant Growth 	
Remove Disease 	 
Summon Nature's Ally III 	 
Tree Shape 	
Water Walk 	

4th-LEVEL RANGER SPELLS 
Cure Serious Wounds 	
Freedom of Movement  	
Nondetection 	
Polymorph Self 	
Summon Nature's Ally IV 	
Tree Stride 	
Wind Wall


----------



## Shade (Jun 13, 2003)

Someone beat me to the Ranger spell list...removing to save space.


----------



## Kershek (Jun 13, 2003)

Petrosian said:
			
		

> *241) Is it true that sorcerers can swap out known spells at some levels?
> 
> 242) if it is true, is there any explanation or fluff text for what this represents in game and can you briefly summarize or paraphrase it? *



He already explained it in this thread.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Dark Dragon said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the infos on 3.5, Shadowstar!
> 
> Some questions (I hope it's no double post) from my side:
> 
> 209: Are there changes to Fly?*



*

The Duration was reduced to 1 min/level and the speed was reduced to 60' (40')




			210: Meteor Swarm, now a good level 9 spell?
		
Click to expand...



There is no longer an option for smaller missiles and they not longer have to explode in a diamond pattern.  Now you target each of the 4 Meteors but there's no 24d6 damage if you hit someone (but they still get no save if they're hit directly).




			211: Is Creeping Doom clearly worded?
		
Click to expand...



I understand it.




			212: Casting time for Firestorm still 1 round?

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...


*
Yes


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Alchemy*



			
				heirodule said:
			
		

> *213. What is mechanically different about the Craft (Alchemy) skill? Is there some requirment that the user be a spellcaster for some of the effects? Which effects? *




You have to be a spellcaster to use Craft (Alchemy) otherwise it looks like it works pretty much the same.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> *214. What happened to Innuendo and Read Lips?*



*

???




			215. Any changes to the Summon Monster list?
		
Click to expand...



Will you let me say Most Likely and leave it at that?  Probably not.  I'll try and compare the lists tonight.




			216. Is Spell Mastery still the same?
		
Click to expand...



Yes




			217. Which are the standard Knowledge skills? Does it say you can/cannot take 10?
		
Click to expand...



Arcana, Architecture and Engineering, Dungeoneering, Geography, History, Local, Nature, Nobility and Royalty, Religion, The Planes.  

It dosn't say specifically in the skill description but I'd say probably not.




			218. Does spontaneously casting a metaspell still require a full-round action only (and don't take effect next round as a Summon spell?)
		
Click to expand...


*
Yes


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Monk-ey Business!!!*



			
				Jack Daniel said:
			
		

> *Stunning Fist -- If the monk just gets the normal Stunning Fist feat at level 1, is the save DC still only based on monk levels, and how many times per day can it be used?
> 
> Any chance you can put up the whole 1-20 monk ability table? *




All that is somewhere else, hunt around.


----------



## Shade (Jun 13, 2003)

What are some of the example uses for the Knowledge (dungeoneering) skill?


----------



## Skaros (Jun 13, 2003)

ShadowStar said:
			
		

> > 218. Does spontaneously casting a metaspell still require a full-round action only (and don't take effect next round as a Summon spell?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In 3.0 spontaneously cast metaspells didn't take effect the next round, or at least it was extremely debatable.


Could you clarify...is there any indication that spontaneously cast metaspells now only take effect the next round?  or does it just say they take a full round ataction to cast?

Thanks,

Skaros


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

bret said:
			
		

> *218) Have they added any new Rogue Special Abilities? If so, what do they do?
> *



*

Same list




			219) What are the listed Knowledge skills, and which classes get them?
		
Click to expand...



Knowledge (Arcana): Bard, Cleric, Monk, Sorc, Wizard
Knowledge (Dungeoneering): Bard, Ranger, Wizard
Knowledge (Geography): Bard, Ranger, Wizard
Knowledge (History): Bard, Cleric, Wizard
Knowledge (Local): Bard, Rogue, Wizard
Knowledge (Nature): Bard, Druid, Ranger, Wizard
Knowledge (Religion): Bard, Cleric, Monk, Paladin, Wizard
Knowledge (all skills): Bard, Wizard




			220) Has the martial weapons proficiency feat changed? There were rumors that it was changed to give proficiency with a group of weapons rather than a single weapon at a time.
		
Click to expand...


*
Nope, it's the same.


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Jun 13, 2003)

*Permanancy redux*

243) Going over some slightly older ground ... how do _dispel magic_ and _permanancy_ interact? Can a higher caster still permanantly dispel a permanent spell?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Disjunction*



			
				rendarkin said:
			
		

> *221) Does Mordenkainen's Disjunction automatically dispel spells (not magic items) or is there now some level check for dispelling?
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work! *




No level check, it's automatic.


----------



## Steverooo (Jun 13, 2003)

*Ranger Combat Styles*

Does the "Archery Style" apply only to bows, or can crossbows, slings, javelins, thrown vials, and any other missile weapons be used equally well?

Thanks again!


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

spellfilcher1 said:
			
		

> *222)What does the Awaken spell do and how does it interact with the progression of animal companions based off the druids level? *




It grants trees and animals 3d6 Int (trees also get 3d6 Wis and Cha animals get +1d3 Cha and 2 HD).  Awakened Animals may not act as Animal Companions, Familiars, or Special Mounts.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Scarbonac said:
			
		

> *224) OK, I'm trying too follow along like a good boy, but wading through so many posts has taken its toll on my brains; are druids limited to only one animal companion at a time now?
> *



*

Yes, it's similar to Familiars in that respect.*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Westwind said:
			
		

> *225) What are the Paladin's skills?  I'm really curious to see if Sense Motive and Spot were added. *




Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Heal, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty), Knowledge (Religion), Profession, Ride, and Sense Motive.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> *On Inspire Courage...  What kind of bonus does it provide?  Do multiple Inspire Courages stack?  Can two level 1 Bards sing Inspire Courage and get a total of +2 to hit and damage (+1 from each Inspire Courage going on)? *




+1 Att and Dmg and +1 vs Charm and Fear with an additional +1 to everything for 8th level and every 6 levels there after.

There's nothing that I can see as to wether or not they stack with other bards.


----------



## Burne (Jun 13, 2003)

X) Have the prereqs on Improved TWF (9bab) and Greater TWF(15bab) changed?  Worded another way, do ranger have a definate advantage in the TWF area getting those feats at 6 and 11?

X+1) The regenerate(Currently Cleric L9) spell has greatly increased in level, what does it do now?

X+2) Looks like healing circle(cleric L5) has been removed, can you confirm?

x+3) Re: Identify and Analyze Dweanomer. Identify now only every does one magic item, but identifies it completely, or does it still just reveal the lowest level effect.  Does Analyze D effect more than one item or is it still only one item?  What seems to be the advantage to Analyze?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Isn't giving them Improved Disarm a little ridiculous?  I mean, their unarmed attacks are already considered Tiny.  It doesn't seem worth it to me to try and Disarm as a Monk (unless you trying to disarm a dagger).
> 
> ...




No revisions to disarming that I can see in either the feat description or the monk section.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *226.  Is there a Ranger spell called Hunter's Mercy? *




No


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

superpriest said:
			
		

> *Are you sure bards don't get cure minor wounds ? *




Yes


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Delemental said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Fighter attacking with longsword 1-handed, no PA: 1d8+4
> ...




Yes, although you probably should have used Bastard Sword in your example since it is a 1 or 2 handed weapon (I've never really paid attention to wether you can use normal 1 handed weapons 2 handed)


----------



## RigaMortus (Jun 13, 2003)

ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> +1 Att and Dmg and +1 vs Charm and Fear with an additional +1 to everything for 8th level and every 6 levels there after.
> 
> There's nothing that I can see as to wether or not they stack with other bards. *




Let me ask this...  Does it say the +1 is a morale bonus?  Cirumstance Bonus?  Luck Bonus?  anything like that?  If it simply says "bonus" then it is an unnamed bonus and it SHOULD stack with other unnamed bonuses.  Thus 2 Bards could sing Inspire Courage the the effects would stack.


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Stalker0 said:
			
		

> *228) Has the summon swarm spell (2nd level druid spell) been changed at all? Perhaps it now uses the new swarm subtype from the mm?
> 
> *



*

It summons a swarm of bats, rats or spiders and then refers you to the MM.*


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

Stalker0 said:
			
		

> *229) You said earlier that the run feat gives you x5 when running. Is that x5 for anyone, or just one more increase to the run multiplier? *




It says x5 although I doubt many GMs wouldn't rule otherwise.


----------



## jodyjohnson (Jun 13, 2003)

245) Doe the Spell Animate Objects still base the creature on a volume (x cubic feet of matter) or does it refer you to a certain sized Animated Object in the DMG.  If so which specific sizes?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Bard Changes*



			
				TallTales said:
			
		

> *Could you please tell me if the bard's starting weapon profeciencies have changed from all simple plus one of (longbow, composite longbow, longsword, rapier, sap, short composite bow, short sword, shortbow, or whip)?
> 
> Also, could you please tell me if the bard's spell progression has changed from
> Thanks! *




Spell Progression is identical.

Now the weapons are All Simple + Longsword, Rapier, Sap, Short Sword, Shortbow, *and* whip.


----------



## Conaill (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Alchemy*

250) ...







			
				ShadowStar said:
			
		

> *You have to be a spellcaster to use Craft (Alchemy) otherwise it looks like it works pretty much the same. *



So... it's not an _exclusive_ skill, because there's no more exclusive skills in 3.5. It's just a skill that only certain classes can use? 

Could you give us some more info on this, ShadowStar? What's the exact wording to restrict the use of Craft (Alchemy)? And are there other skills that have similar restrictions?


----------



## blckdg001 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Polymorph Again*

251) I know you already responded, so I apologize ahead of time. However I was hoping you could scan over polymorph for any other new references. 

Receiving only the EX attacks but not the EX qualities seems to severely weaken the current Wild Shape (which uses polymorph rules) This is especially true when it comes to the new 12th lvl ability of Plant Wild Shape. By comparison none of the plant forms come even close to a dire bear (also available at 12th) without qualities such as blindsight, camouflage, half damage from piercing, etc. In this situation it would seem to simply be a useless form to take.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm not ShadowStar, nor do I have the book, but based on what we've already learned...



			
				Burne said:
			
		

> *X+2) Looks like healing circle(cleric L5) has been removed, can you confirm?*




Healing Circle now is Mass Cure Light Wounds.



			
				Burne said:
			
		

> *x+3) Re: Identify and Analyze Dweanomer. Identify now only every does one magic item, but identifies it completely, or does it still just reveal the lowest level effect.  Does Analyze D effect more than one item or is it still only one item?  What seems to be the advantage to Analyze?
> *




He said it identifies it completely.  Analyze Dweomer has a duration, hence you can ID multiple items with one casting.


----------



## isoChron (Jun 13, 2003)

252: What skill is used for TRACK and can you track without the feat (with what skill)?

253: Is the caster level of Paladin / Ranger still 1/2 class level ?

Thank you for your efforts.

[Edit: numbering]


----------



## Michael Tree (Jun 13, 2003)

254: Has Ice Storm been changed?

255: Does the Animal domain still give a cleric an animal companion like a Druid's?

256: Does the Sorcerer have more spells known than the 3.0 sorcerer?

[edit:  isoChron just asked the same question]


----------



## Felon (Jun 13, 2003)

255) Is Forcecage still a no-save spell?

256) Does the Spot skill mention anything about reading lips?


----------



## Hawdy (Jun 13, 2003)

Hallo ShadowStar 
Is it possible u could check if the below is the right info on the monk ?
I would be very greteful.

In the table below, the Flurry of Blows does not stack.

*The Monk 
LvL,   BaB,  Special*
----------------------------------------------------------
1,       0,                   Bonus Feat (Stunning Fist, Improved Grapple), Flurry of Blows [1 extra att. at -2], Unarmed Strike
2,       +1,                 Bonus Feat (Combat Reflexes, Deflect Arrows), Evasion
3,      +2,                  Still mind     
4,       +3,                  Ki Strike (Magic), slow fall 20'  
5,       +3,                   Purity of body[Immune to disease, except magical]
6,       +4,                  Bonus Feat (Improved Disarm, Improved Trip)
7,       +5,                  Wholeness of Body[Heal 2HP/Level], Flurry of Blows [1 extra att. at -1]
8,       +6/+1,                slow fall 40'  
9,       +6/+1,                Improved evasion, Flurry of Blows [1 extra att. at -0]       
10,      +7/+2,                Ki Strike (Lawful), slow fall 50'
11,      +8/+3,                Diamond body [Immune to Poisen], greater flurry [2 extra att. at -0]
12,      +9/+4,                Abundant step, slow fall 60'
13,      +9/+4,                Diamond soul
14,      +10/+5,                Slow fall 70'      
15,      +11/+6/+1,          Quivering palm 
16,      +12/+7/+2,      Ki strike (adamantine), slow fall 80'
17,      +12/+7/+2,           Timeless body, tongue of the sun and moon
18,      +13/+8/+3,      Slow fall 90'      
19,      +14/+9/+4,           Empty body     
20,      +15/+10/+5,     Perfect self, slow fall any distance


*Unarmed damage 

LvL, DMG*
----------------------------------------------------------
1-3, 1d6

4-7, 1d8

8-11, 1d10

12-15, 2d6

16-19, 2d8

20, 2d10


*The Medium sized monks unarmored speed

Level  Speed*
----------------------------------------------------------
1-2,                  30 ft.

3-5,                  40 ft.

6-8,                  50 ft.

9-11,              60 ft.

12-14,                 70 ft.

15-17,                80 ft.

18-20,                90 ft.

----------------------------------------------------------

*The armor class for the monk raise one every 5/Level*


----------



## rjoyner6 (Jun 13, 2003)

Is there now a limit of +5 on Power Attack?


----------



## Eldragon (Jun 13, 2003)

Felon said:
			
		

> *255) Is Forcecage still a no-save spell?
> 
> 256) Does the Spot skill mention anything about reading lips? *




This was answered already. Forcecage has no save. It was confimed a while ago that Read Lips is part of spot and sense motive.


----------



## Thels (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShadowStar_
> *Yes, although you probably should have used Bastard Sword in your example since it is a 1 or 2 handed weapon (I've never really paid attention to wether you can use normal 1 handed weapons 2 handed)*




AFAIK, in 3.0 it worked like this:

Characters can use any weapon that is smaller in size than the character as onehanded weapons only.
Characters can use any weapon that is of identical size as the character as onehanded or twohanded weapons.
Characters can use any weapon that is one step larger than the character as twohanded weapons only.
Characters cannot use any weapon that is two or more steps larger than the character.

Monkey Grip (SaF) allows you to use weapons that are one step larger than the character as onehanded weapons at a penalty (-2? not sure).
You need Weapon Proficiency, Str 13 to wield a Bastard Sword or Dwarven Waraxe onehanded, though it can still be used twohanded without any requirements.


----------



## Fenes 2 (Jun 13, 2003)

257: Do rogues get proficiency in whip as bards do?


----------



## Thels (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LightPhoenix_
> *Healing Circle now is Mass Cure Light Wounds.*




258) Can a goodenergy cleric cast this spell spontaneous. If so, does it have an evilenergy counterpart?

259) Are there any options given for palamount other than warpony (small creatures), heavy warhorse (medium creatures) a la DotF?

260) Does it say anything about Sorcerors taking a prestige class that adds to levels being able to switch spells or not? (I hope not, since it would add that little disadvantage for PrCing that the Sorceror still lacked).

261) These are the domains in the 3e PHB: Any new ones, removed ones, changed effects for 3.5e?

Air - Turn Earth, Rebuke Air
Animal - Animal Friendship 1/day, Knowledge (Nature) is class skill
Chaos - Chaos spells +1 caster level
Death - Death Touch 1/day
Destruction - Smite 1/day
Earth - Turn Air, Rebuke Earth
Evil - Evil spells +1 caster level
Fire - Turn Water, Rebuke Fire
Good - Good spells +1 caster level
Healing - Healing spells +1 caster level
Knowledge - Divination spells +1 caster level, Knowledge (All) is class skill
Law - Law spells +1 caster level
Luck - Reroll 1/day
Magic - Use magic items as a Wizard half your Cleric level
Plant - Rebuke Plants, Knowledge (Nature) is class skill
Protection - Protective Ward 1/day
Strength - Add level to strength 1/day
Sun - Greater Turning 1/day
Travel - Freedom of Movement (1 round/level)/day, Survival is class skill
Trickery - Bluff, Disguise and Hide are class skills
Water - Turn Fire, Rebuke Water
War - Weapon Proficiency & Weapon Focus with following weapon:
Corellon Larethian - Longsword
Erythnul - Morning Star
Gruumsh - Spear (half-, short- or long-)
Hextor - Flair (Light or Heavy)
Heironeous - Longsword

262) Are these the correct skillpoints per level:
- 2/level - Fighter, Paladin, Cleric, Wizard, Sorceror
- 4/level - Barbarian, Druid, Monk
- 6/level - Ranger, Bard
- 8/level - Rogue

263) What classes get Tower Shield Proficiency for free?

264) What's the uncanny dodge path for Barbs now? Is it culumative with the Rogue's uncanny dodge path?

265) Does it say anything about spontaneous casting for Paladins or Rangers? (Guess not)

266) Does Divine Health (Paladin ability) still help against Mummy Rot and Lycantrophy?

267) Does a Dwarf still need a strength of 13 to wield a Dwarven Waraxe in one hand?

268) Does it still list names for the various Races? Has this list been expanded? Does it list names for humans and 1/2elves?

269) Does a fireball or similar spell burst out in smaller spaces or does it never extend to the AoE?

It's said before, but big thanks to ShadowStar, man!


----------



## Thels (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hawdy_*7, ..., Flurry of Blows [1 extra att. at -1]*




Wasn't that at level 5?


----------



## ShadowStar (Jun 13, 2003)

All right, unfortunately it looks like there won't be any answers this weekend, there are more people in the office and they want to look at the book too.  Therefore this weekend I'm going to try and go through and compile all of the unanswered questions I can so I can hit as many as possible on Monday.  Feel free to keep asking, just don't expect any answers until then.


----------



## Jhyrryl (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Craft (alchemy)*



> So... it's not an exclusive skill, because there's no more exclusive skills in 3.5. It's just a skill that only certain classes can use?




Since less than half of the base classes ever become spellcasters (rogues, fighters, and barbarians), I'd say the skill is not exclusive, rather it's restrictive.  I bet any class can train in the skill (essentially becoming a sage on the topic of alchemy), even if they can't practice the arts they've studied.  Then if they happen to pick up a PrC or otherwise multiclass in the future, they can put the training to good use.


----------



## bret (Jun 14, 2003)

270) Can all gnomes use the Alchemy skill?

This depends on Gnomes keeping their racial ability to cast some cantrips and the wording of the Craft (Alchemy). You've said it requires that you be a spellcaster to use this skill, so do Gnomes count?

Could be appropriate, especially if they keep their +2 racial bonus on Alchemy checks.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks again ShadowStar,

271- 273 The Feats Persuasive, Animal Affinity, and Deceitful +2/+2 to which skills?


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 14, 2003)

*Much Praise*

I would just like to take this occassion to offer much thanks and gratitude to Shadowstar for being the absolute coolest guy in the world EVAR! Major props, yo.


----------



## Delgar (Jun 14, 2003)

Could you give a brief rundown of the DC's for the ride skill?

Could you give a brief overview of Mounted Combat?

I'm still interested in knowing how the specific combat actions work, Bull Rush, Trip, Sunder, Grapple?

Delgar


----------



## Steverooo (Jun 14, 2003)

*Rangers' Spell List:*

Here it is in 3.0, with suspected changes indicated IN ALL CAPITALS.  "X" indicates that I believe it is gone, "+" indicates that I believe it was added.  If you would, please add any new spells in ALL CAPS, and X-out any others removed (or indicate level changes).

(I STILL can't believe that they didn't give them the _Know Direction_ Orison!)

*Level One:*

Alarm
X Animal Friendship X
+CHARM ANIMAL?
Delay Poison
Detect Animals or Plants
Detect Snares and Pits
Entangle
Magic Fang
Pass Without Trace
Read Magic
Resist Elements
Speak With Animals
Summon Nature's Ally I

*Level Two:*

Animal Messenger
+BARKSKIN?
Cure Light Wounds
Detect Chaos/Evil/Good/Law
Hold Animal
Protection from Elements
Sleep
Snare
Speak with Plants
Summon Nature's Ally II

*Level Three:*

Control Plants
+DARKVISION?
Diminish Plants
Greater Magic Fang
Neutralize Poison
Plant Growth
Remove Disease
Summon Nature's Ally III
Tree Shape
Water Walk

*Level Four:*

Cure Serious Wounds
Freedom of Movement
Nondetection
Polymorph Self
Summon Nature's Ally IV
Tree Stride
Wind Wall


----------



## zoroaster100 (Jun 14, 2003)

*True Strike question*

Thanks for all the answers, Shadowstar.

Can you please check if the sor/wiz spell True Strike has changed, and if so how it now works?  Does  it still give +20 on the next attack within one round?


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 14, 2003)

274) Any changes to Profession? (in d20M it works differently, giving you chance to raise money on a level-up, but the background of d20M is different, so it may have stayed the same). 

275) Does Perform now work like Craft or Knowledge or is it still another talent for every rank?

276) Does Miracle always cost 5000xp, or are there still free spell emulations.

277) I've heard rumors that cantrips can now be cast at will. Is that true?


----------



## Magus Coeruleus (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks a million!

278) Are specific animal tricks in the PHB?  Before they were in the DMG but I'd like to know if it's been moved to the Handle Animal skill description or something.

279) I was a bit confused by your explanation of Entangle changes, which seemed to suggest that the caster needs or used to need concentration.  Can you confirm that what you said (or meant to say) was that Entangle no longer carries penalties to attacks, Dex, or spellcasting within the Entangle, but it otherwise the same?  I.e. all it does is prevent or impede movement within the Entangled area?  Are these parameteres still the same?

Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Long (400' + 40'/level)
Area: Plants in a 40'-radius spread
Duration: 1 minute/level
Save: Reflex (see text)
SR: No


----------



## da chicken (Jun 14, 2003)

280)  You mention that the price of _true resurrection_ had increased to 25,000 gp.  Have there been similar changes to _raise dead_ and _ressurection_?  Have the casting times changed?  Are there any special restrictions on the spells such as being required to cast on holy/unholy ground?

281) Bonus 0-level spells for high ability scores?


----------



## dm4ever (Jun 14, 2003)

*fabricate*

282 -Could you please post the fabricate and the Meteor Swarm spell.  I have the most difficult time with these two spells. thanks.


----------



## Stalker0 (Jun 14, 2003)

Alright, I think its time to make an new thread, this one is so long, the pages don't all show up on my browser

So please start asking questions on the new thread, thank youl.


----------



## rjoyner6 (Jun 14, 2003)

Could you please post a link to the new thread?


----------



## jaldaen (Jun 14, 2003)

Here's the link to the new thread...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53468

Take Care,
Jaldaen


----------



## Henry (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah, this does look like a good stopping point.


----------

